#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-18
<mpt> mmmm, beans
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<superm1> evand, hey, just got your pong
<superm1> i was going to ask you about the installer naming the other day
<superm1> particularly gtk-ui and kde-ui
<evand> yeah, I read the scrollback.  I'll let cjwatson_ handle the response to that one as he knows the potential problems it may cause much better than I do.  He'll be a little hard to reach this week though as he's at Debconf.
<superm1> ah.  Well in the interim, I've almost got a completely non invasive patch for the mythbuntu-ui frontend ready (all I have left is to take out the templates from ubiquity.templates that i'm adding).  debian/links creates a symlink from gtk-ui.py to gtkui.py for now when the new binary package produced, ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu is installed
<superm1> as soon as its ready i'll let you or cjwatson_ take a look through it and see what you think of it
<evand> great!
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-19
<saispo> cjwatson: ping ?
<saispo> cjwatson: i think the debootstrap on gutsy have a missing dependancies
<saispo> Missing debootstrap-required dmsetup
<saispo> CD1 missing some packages needed by debootstrap
<cjwatson> you've misunderstood that error message
<cjwatson> I'll lower the priority of dmsetup to option per http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/jessica.txt, which will fix that
<cjwatson> done
<cjwatson> (wait 40 minutes for the publisher to run)
<saispo> ok
<saispo> thanks
<cjwatson> s/option/optional/
<xivulon> evand I have m-a kind of working in wubi
<xivulon> evand, is there any deep reason for you to insist in mounting the device containing the files to be imported? I had a quick hack to skip that if the device is in mtab and it seems ok.
<evand> xivulon: I don't follow.  You need to mount the device you're importing from, otherwise how would you get the files?  Or are you saying unmount and remounting it?
<xivulon> cjwatson, I have a problem making suspend/hybernation work with wubi. I played with acpi-settings but did not get too far. Anyone in the know that might be able to help?
<evand> ah, I should've read that full thing :)
<xivulon> acpi-support
<evand> xivulon: ma-ask and ma-apply would have to be modified to take into account that the mount location isn't /mnt/migrationassistant
<cjwatson> xivulon: mjg59, as a general rule ;-)
<xivulon> evand, olso in S20microsoft test, you check the fstype
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel, more generally
<xivulon> cjwatson thx
<evand> xivulon: well, os-prober does, but yes
<evand> oh
<xivulon> evand in the fstest os-prober skips if it's not fat/ntfs
<xivulon> I need to have fuse* in there too
<cjwatson> err, it needs to be a bit more specific than that
<cjwatson> fuse could be anything, it needs to check if it's ntfs-3g
<cjwatson> anyway, this is all part of the lupin merge
<xivulon> I think the check is only to avoid wasting time
<xivulon> Does not look that there is any harm in running a test on a non windows partition
<cjwatson> partly to try to reduce false positives too
<cjwatson> no direct harm, but you might misdetect
<cjwatson> people put all kinds of weird crap on filesystems :)
<xivulon> I'll submitt a proper patch in the coming days
* evand is a big fan of multiple Windows installations on the same partition.
<cjwatson> sure, it can go upstream easily
<xivulon> By the way you have any preference for the patches? Is bzr diff ok?
<evand> public branches are nice, but a readable diff works for me.
<cjwatson> agreed
<xivulon> I prefer branches too
<cjwatson> bzr diff --diff-options=-p is preferable to bzr diff for C code
<xivulon> cjwatson that is bash
<cjwatson> huh?
<xivulon> ma-apply
<xivulon> and os-prober util
<cjwatson> I didn't say it wasn't; I said that *for C code* -p is preferable
<cjwatson> it was an informational comment
<xivulon> ok thx, any advantage in having -p in bash?
<evand> bzr help diff :)
<evand> err actually
<evand> that doesn't tell you much
<evand> nevermind then
<cjwatson>        -p  --show-c-function
<cjwatson>               Show which C function each change is in.
<xivulon> guess man diff will do
<cjwatson> so not particularly, no. It might manage to guess shell functions by sheer luck
<xivulon> I am not on linux machine right now though
<cjwatson> by the way, neither ma-apply nor os-prober is bash; they're sh. The distinction is important
<xivulon> absolutely
<cjwatson> bash is a particular implementation of sh with a lot of extensions which you cannot use in the installer
<xivulon> ps evand in my test I have tried to import firefox and ie settings, but only ie settings got actually imported
<evand> curious
<evand> a bookmarks.html file and /var/log/syslog from the install would be helpful there.
<xivulon> I'll have a look tonight
<evand> thanks
<joshk_> kickstart/preseed support is only available on desktop CDs, right?
<evand> joshk_: It's only on the alternate CD.  Proper preseeding support for the desktop CD is being worked on in this release cycle.
<evand> err to clarify, s/desktop/live/
<joshk_> ok, cool
<joshk_> just checking to make sure i wasn't missing something, because the wiki page doesn't clearly say
<joshk_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility i mean
<cjwatson> not sure kickstart will make it onto the desktop CD though
<cjwatson> would take a lot more work for the desktop CD to be able to support it
<joshk_> hm, that's cool
<joshk_> i just had some kickstart-generating code already
<cjwatson> joshk_: I imported kickseed into Debian yesterday ...
<xivulon> evand there are no logs relating to ff import, but I guess that is due to my convoluted set-up
<evand> xivulon: hrmm, it could be my fault.  It's possible that I removed the relevent logging information to not flood syslog.
<evand> The bookmarks.html file should be enough.  Just take out anything sensitive.
<xivulon> you mean the windows one?
<xivulon> it's quite large...
<xivulon> I think the issue is that my profile sits on a different drive
<evand> oh
<xivulon> I would not be too concerned about
<evand> that would definitely do it
<evand> it follows non-standard profile paths, just not when they're on something other than C:
<xivulon> of course
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> it's just that I have not used windows for so long that I forgot about it
<evand> heh
<joshk_> is it possible to use a desktop CD as an installation source for netboot? yes, right?
<joshk_> like, if i remaster the mini.iso with a ubuntu desktop iso in its filesystem
<joshk_> don't ask why
<evand> joshk_: No, the desktop CD does not contain packages.  It installs by copying the RO filesystem to the target filesystem
<joshk_> aw, crap.
<superm1> evand, I was going through and cleaning up the templates in the patch that i'm using for the mythbuntu frontend, but encountered ubiquity/install/summary which we have changed to include more of our specific information.  What is the cleanest way to ship ours in the package ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu and override the one in the package ubiquity?
<superm1> I was thinking maybe divert the whole ubiquity.templates in /var/lib/dpkg/info, but then thats a lot of code duplication for all of those templates, especially if you change one
<evand> hrm, that's not a static template either
<superm1> right
<superm1> i've got an extra script mythbuntu_summary in the scripts/ directory that is called instead to generate it with our information (using the same format that you've already started there)
<superm1> there are a number of other areas with similar issues of code duplication (because I couldn't call the parent class), but those could be worked out later.
<evand> superm1: I'm really not sure the best way to approach that.  I would think a diversion is your only option, but I could definitely be wrong.  You might want to ask cjwatson or someone who knows more debconf tricks than I do.
<superm1> well i thought of another dirty trick a few minutes ago..
<superm1> in one of those substitutions
<superm1> like ${LANGUAGE}
<superm1> I can substitute in *all* of our stuff
<evand> heh
<superm1> with a bunch of \n's
<superm1> not too sure how nice that would turn out, so I was hoping there was some debconf magic to learn about
<evand> there may very well be, I'm just not aware of it either
<superm1> okay i'll keep poking around then.  thanks :)
<evand> sorry I couldn't have been of more help.  Good luck
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-20
* #ubuntu-installer  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<tepsipakki> cjwatson_: ping, gfxboot
<cjwatson_> tepsipakki: pong, at debconf
<tepsipakki> cjwatson_: oh :) I just wanted to let you know that I'm offline for the rest of the month, which means that I can't help with tribe-2 :/
<cjwatson_> ok, no worries
<blackskad> cjwatson: can you confirm that bug #121422 is a duplicate of bug #48732 ?
<blackskad> the syslog-errors look pretty much the same (crashing with non-UTF-8 at partition-step)
<cjwatson> blackskad: yes
<blackskad> ok, thanks, I'll mark it as such
<cjwatson> thanks
<blackskad> np, I'm glad I can help :)
<superm1> cjwatson, ping
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-21
<superm1> I remember reading that casper has hooks that will prevent proprietary drivers from being used upon boot for a live env.  Will these be abolished if this compiz-fusion by default spec comes through, or will an extra step be added to ubiquity to install said drivers?
<ryse> j #wowace
<ryse> oh god typo
<ryse> oops
<turk> i'm trying to make an automated and preseeded install for an imac so i can walk away and have it not get into an infinite install loop. is there a way to force the eject (it doesn't do anything when i type eject from a console)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-22
<blackskad> cjwatson: is someone working on the layout of the timezone-step?
<blackskad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/FeistyReview mentions a rework of the bottom, and people are getting annoyed by bug #38442
<blackskad> I'ld like to give it a try, if no-one else is working on it
<evand> I had planned to give it a shot after the higher priority specs were done, but as this is open source you're more than welcome to work on it :)
<blackskad> nice, I'll give it a try then :)
<blackskad> my c knowledge isn't super, so it might take a while to fully understand the map
<blackskad> but that shouldn't be that much of a problem
<blackskad> got to catch a train now
<blackskad> cya
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-23
<superm1> cjwatson, are you about right now?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-24
<superm1> Hi folks.  Anyone around?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-16
<CIA-38> base-installer: cjwatson * r328 hardy-updates/ (debian/changelog library.sh): Fix exclusion of restricted in CD installations (LP: #220805).
<CIA-38> base-installer: cjwatson * r329 hardy-updates/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.86ubuntu2.2
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r917 ubuntu/ (build/config/x86.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-38> debian-installer: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-38> debian-installer:  - Test OMIT_WIN32_LOADER in arch_cd_info_dir and arch_miniiso targets as
<CIA-38> debian-installer:  well as arch_boot.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r917 ubuntu/ (build/config/x86.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-38> debian-installer: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-38> debian-installer:  - Test OMIT_WIN32_LOADER in arch_cd_info_dir and arch_miniiso targets as
<CIA-38> debian-installer:  well as arch_boot.
<cjwatson> (silly CIA)
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: i have a little problem when i generate a cd with latester debiancd, germinate and all. This cd is build but with 2.6.24-16 kernel and i see he want 2.6.24-19 in hardy no ?
<cjwatson> adjust the seeds to match
<cjwatson> and ensure you're pulling from proposed if you want -19
<saispo> ok, thanks, i will check that
<CIA-38> user-setup: cjwatson * r101 ubuntu/ (67 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.20
<saispo> cjwatson: tasks/auto/daily/eole/hardy/supported-installer:serial-modules-2.6.24-16-386-di <- it's normal ?
<saispo> oups
<saispo> excuse me
<CIA-38> user-setup: cjwatson * r102 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu1
<cjwatson> saispo: like I say, adjust your seeds
<cjwatson> or update to the current Ubuntu seeds
<saispo> yep :)
<saispo> and in run germinate i haven't got proposed, i relaunch a build
<saispo> hmmm don't understand, i pull from proposed and i have 2.6.24-16 on the cd :/
<saispo> my seeds is ok
<saispo> germinate use *-proposed too
<saispo> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/m3f3340f6
<saispo> any idea why it's pruned ?
<saispo> cjwatson: i found why...
<saispo> it's a silly error... i go out to buy a new brain :p
<saispo> cjwatson: why proposed is activate by default in installer now for hardy ?
<cjwatson> because we're preparing 8.04.1, and need to build against -proposed to do so
<saispo> ok
<saispo> but when 8.04.1 is out, proposed will be removed ?
<cjwatson> you can find the changesets that did so in the log and turn it back off, if you prefer
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> until it comes time to prepare 8.04.2, anyway
<saispo> k, thks
<saispo> i understand
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r918 ubuntu/build/config/x86.cfg: forgotten line continuation
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r919 ubuntu/build/config/x86.cfg: ubuntu-usplash.png, not ubuntu.png
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r920 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Don't use win32-loader on Ubuntu.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r921 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to intrepid.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r922 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-38> debian-installer: Replace the splash image with a converted copy of the one we use for
<CIA-38> debian-installer: gfxboot, which fits better with vesamenu.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r923 ubuntu/ (build/boot/x86/menu.cfg debian/changelog): Adjust vesamenu margin to accommodate our menu item names.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r924 ubuntu/ (49 files in 14 dirs): Move to 2.6.26-1 kernels.
<CIA-38> localechooser: cjwatson * r135 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.03ubuntu1
<xivulon> evand hi, there was some discussion on #ubuntu-release re wubi on releasing a couple of patches
<evand> reading scrollback on that now
<CIA-38> grub-installer: cjwatson * r734 ubuntu/ (65 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.32
<CIA-38> grub-installer: cjwatson * r735 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu1
<evand> xivulon: my fault for not running debcommit -r after the package was accepted into the archive (casper.hardy-proposed), but just as a precaution, please check to see that the archive matches bzr before committing in the future.
<evand> I could've sworn I already made the change to revert based on Mithrandir's comment and added a note for the future...
<evand> hrm
<xivulon> my share of blame, didn't do as many pulls as I should have
<xivulon> went out of sync in a few cases
<xivulon> lupin should be in, if we can get casper and partman-auto-loop we can start testing
<xivulon> note that I have pushed rev503 for wubi, that requires running make prerequisites
<evand> yeah, make prerequisites just started working for me.  Last week I couldn't talk to SF's svn server.
<xivulon> when I cleaned up the branch forgot the /tools directory so in 502 I still have grub4dos rev58 (should be 59)
<evand> partman-auto-loop is in, it's just a matter of uploading a new ubiquity.
<evand> ah
<xivulon> great
<evand> I'll take care of that either tonight or tomorrow.  Currently busy shoehorning the new localechooser into ubiquity.
<xivulon> ok, lupin is the most critical, since the other 2 only affect installing from physical CD
<xivulon> lupin should be in tomorrow ISO correct?
<xivulon> on a separate topic, had a few reports on reliability of releases/cdimage.ubuntu.com
<evand> yes
<xivulon> with timeouts
<xivulon> I noticed myself on friday night that downloading the cdimage matalink took quite a while, but did not dig further
<xivulon> today seems good
<evand> cdimage is for testing, I don't think you can reasonably expect high availability from it.  If releases is having issues, the group to talk to would be the IS team.  I'm not sure what channel they hang out in on freenode though.  Perhaps try -release.
<cjwatson> #canonical-sysadmin
<xivulon> do not think it is relevant anymore since users confirmed things are back to normal and I was away this w/e when it happened, if I observe the same behaviour will raise a flag
<xivulon> thanks cjwatson for the irc
<cjwatson> as evand says, cdimage is expected to be slow sometimes
<xivulon> cjwatson, users should normally hit release first then cdimage as a fallback (so that we do not need a new build after release)
<xivulon> ignore that, wrong inference on my side... Probably it was only a bad local mirror + slow cdimage, in fact the error reports are not necessarily due to an issue with the metalink
<xivulon> I would observe the same error if the metalink from release.ubuntu.com was fine and the local mirror download was bad
<xivulon> I was assuming a bad metalink because I experienced that, but on cdimage...
<xivulon> evand 226622 is committed but not released, would it be possible to test the change so that we can have an ISO tomorrow?
<xivulon> I did test the code, but not the new package
<xivulon> the test should be to be able to boot from an ISO (not from physical CD), since without the patch that was not possible.
<xivulon> that is using an initrd with the new lupin-casper
<evand> lupin 0.20 is in the archive.
<xivulon> hmm I was looking at 226622 and was committed and did not keep the log of today's conversation with pitti
<xivulon> s/and was committed /and is "Fix committed"/
<xivulon> great
<SynthroidMan> http://synthroid.co.uk/
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-17
<xivulon> hrm the manifest for hardy/daily-live is still the 16 is something blocking?
<CIA-38> apt-setup: cjwatson * r133 apt-setup/ (82 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.37
<CIA-38> apt-setup: cjwatson * r134 apt-setup/ (16 files in 8 dirs): Add Release files for intrepid.
<CIA-38> apt-setup: cjwatson * r135 apt-setup/generators/40cdrom: honour OVERRIDE_BASE_INSTALLABLE in new code in cdrom generator
<CIA-38> apt-setup: cjwatson * r136 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu1
<gane> cjwatson, this is my isolinux.cfg file is it correct .. since it is not booting http://pastebin.com/m66efa32a
<cjwatson> looks fine except that you should remove root=/dev/ram0 unless you have a strong explanation for why you need that when normal Ubuntu images don't
<gane> cjwatson, what i have to put instead of this root=/dev/ram0 , since i customised the kernel for bootsplash
<cjwatson> this is getting seriously into "your problem" sort of territory :-)
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I have enough to do making sure that Ubuntu itself boots ;-)
<cjwatson> customising the kernel should not, in itself, require passing root= at all
<cjwatson> but in the case where the kernel has been customised and it doesn't boot, isolinux.cfg would not be the first place I'd look for mistakes
<gane> cjwatson, the bootsplash is working if i bootfrom harddisk ... why not from livecd
<cjwatson> I don't know. I'm sorry
<cjwatson> I can't diagnose something I can't see that has some unknown number of customisations and possibly mistakes
<cjwatson> I cannot help you
<cjwatson> when people have constructed derivatives of Ubuntu, I welcome people coming with e.g. patches, or concrete suggestions on how to improve Ubuntu; but otherwise they are and have to be on their own, in the same way as we wouldn't get much time from Debian if we asked them why Ubuntu didn't boot
<gane> this not from debian debian side & i just customised the ubuntu only just gave the support to bootsplash ... one thing there is no bootsplash in debian distro .. that i tried with ubuntu distro..
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r925 ubuntu/ (build/config/i386/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-38> debian-installer: Temporarily disable netboot/386 for now; we don't seem to have the
<CIA-38> debian-installer: pieces needed to build it.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r926 ubuntu/doc/devel/hardware/arm/netwinder/TODO: spurious file left over from merge
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r927 ubuntu/debian/changelog: this was merged
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r928 ubuntu/debian/changelog: oops, that was wrong
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r929 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu1
<ffm> Hey, anyone here familiar with Wubi? Does it support x64 in the shiped 8.04 version? (working on [[Wubi (Ubuntu]] for wikipedia)
<ffm> *shipped
<cjwatson> ffm: -> xivulon
<ffm> cjwatson: hrm?
<ffm> xivulon: ping
<evand> ffm: yes, it does.
<evand> erm, actually
<evand> check with xivulon.  I never tried Wubi on Windows x86_64
<ffm> evand: cool.
<ffm> Ideally I'm looking for something on the website, or in a mailing list posting.
<ffm> That I can cite.
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> ffm hi
<xivulon> faq and guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide) have a "reference" (kind of...)
<xivulon> "Why is the AMD64 version of Ubuntu getting downloaded and installed?"
<ffm> xivulon: kk, that _might_ work.
<xivulon> the wubiguide is a wiki...
<ffm> Too bad IRC isn't a [[WP:RS|reliable source]]
<ffm> Yeah, a wiki isn't either (unless Flagged revs was installed or simillar)
<xivulon> may I ask what sort of text you are looking for and why?
<xivulon> just a statement that says "wubi can install x86_64 versions of ubuntu"?
<ffm> xivulon: mhm.
<ffm> xivulon: Someone added a {{fact}} tag ('citation needed')
<xivulon> is this about the wubi wikipedia article?
<xivulon> ah yes
<xivulon> sorry missed your first line
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r930 ubuntu/ (13 files in 2 dirs): Move back to 2.6.25-1 kernels for ports architectures.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r931 ubuntu/ (build/config/amd64.cfg debian/changelog): Disable GTK frontend on amd64 too.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r932 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu2
<Zelut> what is the proper way to use tasksel at the installer (preseed/kickseed)?
<Zelut> also, is there a list of available tasksel options for package installation? lamp, ssh, etc.
<cjwatson> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect foo, bar, baz
<cjwatson> per the installation guide
<cjwatson> the list ought to be in the installation guide but it's incomplete there right now. (this is a bug.) in the meantime, probably quickest to 'apt-get source tasksel' and look at the contents of the ubuntu-tasks/ directory.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-18
<ryoohki> when kick starting hardy server 8.04 amd64 "Loading kickseed-common failed for unknown reasons"
<ryoohki> i think i found the problem... it's seems like it's trying to load additional installer components?!  that's not in my kickstart and it wasn't doing this earlier.  this is very frustrating - that ubuntu insists on "phoning home" during an install.  can this be turned off?  i have the server dvd mounted and shared via apache but it insists on not using it even though i specify it in the kickstart file.
<ryoohki> has anyone been able to kickstart ubuntu with the lvm?  the kickstart "preseed" directive doesn't seem to work.
<Zelut> ryoohki: lvm is still tricky with preseed and not supported with kickseed/kickstart.
<cjwatson> ryoohki: use the current hardy-proposed image, and set apt-setup/proposed=true
<cjwatson> ryoohki: talk of "phoning home" is rather ridiculous I'm afraid - the installer has always fetched components of itself at run-time
<cjwatson> if it didn't, you'd have a rather useless installer ;-)
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r933 ubuntu/ (build/config/sparc.cfg debian/changelog): Disable VERSIONED_SYSTEM_MAP again for sparc.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r934 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Fix some leftover calls to bootscreen-subst (renamed to bootvars-subst).
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r935 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu3
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r936 ubuntu/ (build/boot/x86/boot.txt.live debian/changelog): Remove build/boot/x86/boot.txt.live, no longer used.
<xivulon> evand good news to cking
<xivulon> see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/204133/comments/35
<xivulon> do you think we can push that into hardy.proposed?
<xivulon> that sounds as a big improvement over the sysctl hacks and could address data loss situations
<xivulon> it will require removing lupin-sysctl from lupin (nobody is going to cry for that) and add a root mounting argument for ntfs (can be done via wubi as a boot parameter or via initramfs-tools)
<xivulon> + of course the ntfs3g patch
<xivulon> evand see also the discussion on #ubuntu-kernel
<xivulon> evand I have asked #ubuntu-testing to test the ntfs-3g patch as that should be the most invasive bit
<evand> xivulon: We can try.  If you can do some initial testing, I'd appreciate it.  If that goes well, I'll make an SRU request.
<xivulon> evand I cannot test it until tonight
<xivulon> but i have already asked in ubuntu-testing
<xivulon> as mentioned the only big chunk is ntfs-3g, which should be ok since the changes have effect only if you set the option
<xivulon> for the rest in lupin it is a matter of removing lupin-sysctl and in wubi add the mount options to menu.lst
<evand> indeed, though performance is also a cocnern.
<evand> concern*
<xivulon> as mentioned by coling, things should not be worse than current situation
<xivulon> with the advantage that now you can choose whether to sync the nested fs or not for extra security
<cjwatson> note that further kernel uploads to hardy-proposed will delay 8.04.1
<xivulon> while retaining the sync on the host fs (pretty much a hard requirement)
<xivulon> cjwatson, my understanding is that it only affects ntfs-3g
<evand> ah, 8.04.2 then
<xivulon> which is userspace
<evand> Is there a better schedule? I looked on HardyReleaseSchedule and it was a bit sparse
<evand> re cking> he said it *may* have little impact, but should be tested to be sure
<xivulon> evand the sync on the loop, is something we can tune from wubi quite easily
<xivulon> as a menu.lst kernel parameter
<xivulon> the sync on the host (ntfs-3g) is a hard requirement, and the patch is a clear improvement over the syctl hack
<xivulon> which in fact did not guarantee immediate flushes -> read data-loss
<evand> right, but we should still know exactly what we're dealing with in terms of performance
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> but there are 2 separate issues here
<xivulon> lupin-sysctl vs ntfs-3g -o syncio
<xivulon> loop -o sync vs loop -o nosync
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> the first one IMHO is a no brainer
<evand> I'd like to see it tested before I make the same assumption.
<xivulon> sure, see my posts on ubuntu-testing as well
<xivulon> in any case we can try to keep things moving and not use the -o syncio option in the worst case
<evand> ok
<xivulon> was about to test #230716 but noticed that there are no virtualbox modules for 16+ kernel... ...and of course had removed 16...
<xivulon> will resume that tonight too
<xivulon> evand could you produce a build of ntfs-3g in ppa, that would simplify life for ubuntu-testing
<evand> yes
<xivulon> great thx
<tormod> we have an issue with the live CD eagerly mounting swap from raid raw devices, can someone have a look at bug #136804?
 * tormod asks in right channel this time
<tormod> I don't know if it's limited to fakeraid
<cjwatson> I expect it will be
<cjwatson> can't really fix that until intrepid when we plan to do a proper job of dm-raid; at the moment it's basically a bit hosed
<cjwatson> I'm definitely not interested in attempting to wedge dmraid into the desktop CD for 8.04.1
<cjwatson> even targeted fixes are very difficult for 8.04.1 at this point; it's frozen
<cjwatson> but if somebody wants to figure out the proper patch for casper/scripts/casper-bottom/13swap, be my guest
<cjwatson> oh, you did :)
<cjwatson> please post patches, not new copies of scripts
<evand> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/casper/no-raid-swap/revision/511
<cjwatson> looks fine to merge except that the version should be 1.133
<evand> indeed
<evand> shall I take care of that, or do you already have it?
<cjwatson> please go ahead
<evand> ok, will do
<cjwatson> if tested, that might be ok for hardy, but at this point any further uploads are likely to delay 8.04.1 :(
<cjwatson> so maybe for 8.04.2
<tormod> thanks!
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r937 ubuntu/ (build/config/sparc/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Another System.map fix for sparc.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r938 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/cdrom/common debian/changelog):
<CIA-38> debian-installer: Temporarily add fs-core-modules to cdrom initrd, since isofs was moved
<CIA-38> debian-installer: there. It should really be moved back.
<mario_limonciell> before the system goes down for a reboot at the end of the install, should all modules already be properly unloaded (eg rmmod), or is it possible that some will  be left dangling?
<mario_limonciell> er well i guess the reboot code should be the same as a regular reboot.  i'll repost in (the more populated) ubuntu-devel
<Lrrr> cjwatson: ping
<Lrrr`> err
<hardwire> hey.. yo..
<hardwire> Seems like installation methods requiring a fetch from repositories has been choking by downloading packages that are a bit newer than tha packages.gz for that pool.
<hardwire> I've looked around on launchpad but couldn't find anything recent mentioning this.  Curious if there is any action on resolving network installation issues by making sure packages and udebs (and some debs) are correctly listed.
<cjwatson> Lrrr: yes?
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: I don't think we take any special care to unload modules, and it might be quite inconvenient to do so
<cjwatson> hardwire: it's fixed in hardy-proposed - bug 234486
<cjwatson> also a pinch of bug 94398
<hardwire> I just assumed it was a problem with the pools.
<hardwire> ahha
<hardwire> thank you, that first bug makes total sense
<cjwatson> no, it was an installer bug - it wasn't dealing properly with packages showing up in multiple Packages files
<cjwatson> one of those problems that by its very nature doesn't show up until after release
<hardwire> so I should create a network boot image based on hardy proposed somehow?
<cjwatson> there's one linked from those bugs
<hardwire> I could kiss you on the libs
<hardwire> lips
<hardwire> and your libs
<hardwire> wherever it may be
<cjwatson> my wife might object. :)
<cjwatson> note the boot option you need to use - apt-setup/proposed=true
<hardwire> which only that network image groks?
<cjwatson> no, all of them do, but if you don't use it then it'll be confused since it has a newer kernel than what's in -updtaes
<cjwatson> -updates
<cjwatson> actually, that may not be the case any more, so you might get away without it
<hardwire> I have 30 crazy fists of qemu here waiting to try it out
<hardwire> give me a sec and I'll let you know
<cjwatson> apt-setup/proposed=true => grab both installer components and .debs from the not-yet-QAed queue
<hardwire> using stock network.tar.gz
<hardwire> netboot
<cjwatson> that installer image should be able to move into -updates relatively shortly, at which point that won't be necessary any more
<hardwire> sudo qemu -append "vga=normal apt-setup/proposed=true" -initrd ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz -kernel ubuntu-installer/i386/linux -hda test.img -net nic -net user
<hardwire> lets see how well this works
<hardwire> hardy-proposed is in /usr/share/apt-setup/release-files/
<hardwire> woot
<cjwatson> lucky I was foresighted that day ;-)
<hardwire> are you mr fixit for this bug?
<cjwatson> yeah
<hardwire> it's been haunting me for almost a month
<hardwire> I was doing a lot of re-installs at work while QA'ing some install procedures.
<cjwatson> unfortunately it'll probably continue to haunt people, as we generally don't change dists/hardy/
<cjwatson> so we'll have to update documentation to point to dists/hardy-updates/ or something
<hardwire> cjwatson: I was wondering on how fixable stuff like this is unless you constantly make sure people are using the most up to date install initrd's
<hardwire> maybe there needs to be a businesscard for ubuntu soon.
<hardwire> that way all these updates are pre-inserted
<cjwatson> still have to make sure people include that ...
<cjwatson> err ... update
<hardwire> yar
<cjwatson> really we just have to be perfect first time round ;-)
<hardwire> I'm no man to say how it should be done
<hardwire> a friend of mine followed my directions and somehow managed to brick his EEPC via network install :)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what the answer is; it may be that we should just decide to update the installer in dists/hardy/
<hardwire> I'm not sure how he managed it, since it doesn't hit disk until way later
<hardwire> but, this will help him regain faith in an OS he is not too familiar with
<cjwatson> but then it becomes incompatible with the kernel referenced from dists/hardy/, so we'd really have to do the lot
<hardwire> I told him geeks are nothing without technical issues.
<hardwire> you can't be a geek around things that work.. you're just some random employee at that point.
<cjwatson> job security! *ahem*
<hardwire> now I just need to make him a bootable usb stick with a .iso on it..
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r939 ubuntu/debian/changelog: clarify
<hardwire> cjwatson: unless you can put pool/dist on the root of a usb drive then use file:/// somewhere in installation for the source.
<CIA-38> debian-installer: cjwatson * r940 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu4
<cjwatson> hardwire: evand is the installer hacker who's been playing with this most recently
<cjwatson> the main problem is that grub tends to get a bit confused about where to install itself
<hardwire> wonder if I can help out
<cjwatson> needs to be taught about uuids
<hardwire> the biggest challenge to jumping in on these projects is all the backstory on how you guys do releases
<cjwatson> but, there's an isotostick.sh somewhere on the wiki, I believe
<hardwire> I need to sit down and read up on all the angsty forums and figure it all out
<hardwire> yeh
<hardwire> that .. doesn't work
<cjwatson> heh, ok
<hardwire> at least the version I found.
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment may help
<hardwire> it failes to use fdisk correctly
<cjwatson> (not for USB, for the other bit)
<hardwire> much like I fails to spelling
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, Evan did mention something about that I think - rather needs to be converted to parted
<cjwatson> anything particular you're missing about how we do releases? I have a fairly complete picture, and nobody else seems to be vying for attention in here ...
<hardwire> thats sad
<hardwire> I'd say ToyKeeper needs to join this channel and chum it up with you about the installer.  He's interested in a canoniacal position if possible.  Already done quite a bit of the interview work.
<hardwire> canonical.. spell check ftw
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, ah that's what i was afraid of.  unfortunately ricoh_mmc modifies the PCI address space when it's loaded.  it cleans up after itself when its unloaded, assuming you unload it properly
<mario_limonciell> the very late stages of factory validation don't seem to like it when PCI hardware starts to not show up the same after you do an install
<cjwatson> surprised that reboot() wouldn't go through and unload everything
<cjwatson> you could have early_command write out /usr/lib/finish-install.d/98rmmod or something ...
<cjwatson> (usual sort of grotty hack)
<hardwire> cjwatson: has their been chatter on a netinst/business card alternate installer for ubuntu?
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, yeah at this point we're planning on dropping something in the late_command stuff - in any which case it will end up being a gross hack no matter what we have to do
<cjwatson> hardwire: not really, I've sort of regarded the netboot/mini.iso as filling that gap, though I realise it's not quite the same
<hardwire> mini.iso does wonders
<cjwatson> hardwire: it probably wouldn't be very hard to do, I'm just slightly wary of further increasing the number of objects we ship (and therefore have to test)
<hardwire> I'm wondering how well a livecd with squashfs root and unionfs in ram would work
<hardwire> is it squashfs now?
<cjwatson> squashfs, yes
<hardwire> I haven't looked
<cjwatson> there is actually a "base" live CD around somewhere
<hardwire> I wonder what the installer size is sans packages.
<hardwire> live installer\
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/livecd-base/current/
<cjwatson> not packaged up into an .iso though
<hardwire> interesting
<cjwatson> and not tested for ages :-)
<hardwire> directoryindex ftw
<cjwatson> doesn't have the installer in it, though that could be done (it sort of stops being all that "base" at that point)
<cjwatson> I just made the index a bit more standard, though it doesn't have a HEADER.html
<hardwire> I've been thinking of using ubuntu for an ebox like project that I'm working on (along with several hundreds of other people doing their own thing)
<hardwire> I'm gonna have to play with the preseed stuff soon
<cjwatson> preseeding is awesome
<cjwatson> once you grok it :)
<hardwire> willdooo
<cjwatson> now, can I face working out what's wrong with the boot loader configuration on the intrepid daily, or is a bacon sandwich more appealing
<hardwire> a qemu instance of the install appears to be working, still downloading the files but I'll live.  It didn't die at kickstart-common
<cjwatson> good-oh
<hardwire> I like fried egg and bacon sammich w/ mayo
<hardwire> on toast
<cjwatson> for some reason, all the menu labels have gone AWOL, and on startup it pops up a dialog saying "vesamenu.c32"
<cjwatson> I think it may have developed AI by accident and gone a bit mad
<hardwire> dangit
<hardwire> it just threw an error at kickseed-common
<hardwire> I'll try the newer initrds
<cjwatson> oh, you were trying with the dists/hardy/ initrd and apt-setup/proposed=true? yeah, that definitely won't work
<cjwatson> sorry if I wasn't clear - the bug fix is actually embedded in the initrd so you really do need the newer one - apt-setup/proposed=true is just to stop it being confused by a kernel version mismatch
<hardwire> cjwatson: I asked if it would :( *sniff*
<hardwire> gotcha
<Lrrr> cjwatson: Got a question.  Is LVM preseed even half supported in the Hardy installer?  It's hard to gather information on that and it doesn't work well in my tests.
<hardwire> Lrrr: can't you run scripts from preseeds?
<cjwatson> hardwire: ah, you asked whether it was just the dists/hardy-proposed/ initrd that understood apt-setup/proposed=true, and I did answer accurately :)
<hardwire> cjwatson: I was confused..
<cjwatson> Lrrr: it ought to be, but I confess it isn't well-tested. What's going wrong?
<cjwatson> (nor is it especially well-documented)
<cjwatson> hardwire: you can, but the partitioner is special and you do tend to have to drive it in the way it expects rather than by scripting around it
<Lrrr> cjwatson: It doesn't cleanup the LVM volumes on the target disk
<Lrrr> partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm doesn't seem to do anything
<hardwire> I sorta had questions about this too... because I'm kinda evil and want to script it so that it sets up LVM striping after wiping disks.. :)
<cjwatson> Lrrr: I'll probably need to see /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman, possibly in a bug report on partman-lvm describing the problem in detail
<cjwatson> this IRC channel might be too narrow to contain it :)
<Lrrr> hardwire: I wouldn't want to make ugly scripts.  I'll use what's implemented or implemented myself.  I'm sick of ugly hacks :/
<hardwire> but I love those.
<cjwatson> I generally have to do this by following code though - I admit I don't use the installer's LVM support very often myself
<hardwire> cjwatson: I usually use the LVM autopart but break to a shell and lvresize root (or home) sans 1 gig
<hardwire> that way I can at least use LVM's snapshot features
<Lrrr> cjwatson: well, I've put it aside right now but if LVM is retained as a solution to our problem I'll need to come back to it eventually.
<Lrrr> still, what you said kinda confirms what I discovered trying to wire our installer to use it.  It doesn't look as supported as I hoped it to be.
<hardwire> I'd be interested in a "headspace" feature to the lvm autopart.. hmm..
<cjwatson> Lrrr: I'm very much dependent on user reports for LVM, so anything you can supply would be appreciated
 * cjwatson -> bacon
<hardwire> toast!
<Lrrr> cjwatson: Thank you for taking the time to answer.  Have a nice sandwich.
<hardwire> Emacs IRC.. that's insanity.
<xivulon> cjwatson any luck with the daily?
<hardwire> shhh he's eating bacon.
<cjwatson> xivulon: no, I need to poke the archive still
<xivulon> evand timing copying an ISO with/without syncio on a real partition makes almost no difference
<evand> ok
<evand> PPA is up, by the way
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21243/
<xivulon> in fact it takes even less with syncio (don't ask why)
<xivulon> evand I will ask again ubuntu-testing
<xivulon> can we try to release the ntfs-3g for proposed? I added a comment with my tests on 204133
<evand> I'll talk to slangasek about it.  I believe we're getting a little late in 8.04.1 to be making changes, it may have to wait for .2
<xivulon> well I have to add wubi anyway
<xivulon> but am waiting for the dailys
<xivulon> and we need the casper / autopartition-loops
<xivulon> evand can we release 238701 and 230716?
<xivulon> we might also want to push wubi rev 503
<evand> they're already in proposed
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-19
<xivulon> ah nice, shall I change them to fix released then?
<xivulon> is wubi 503 in as well?
<xivulon> not sure how to check that
<evand> 503> no, I'll look into that after I get back from jogging tonight or in the AM.
<ryoohki> anyone here have a kickstart file for ubuntu 8.04 server amd64 that installs /boot + LVM?
<xivulon> thanks, to test 503 you need to have lupin 0.20 or manually apply the last patch at first boot
<ryoohki> i cannot get the preseed directive to install the LVM using kickstart
<ryoohki> it always fails and leaves me at the partitioning disks screen
<hardwire> ok.. so, my friend is booting boot.img.gz from USB via EEPC boot menu
<hardwire> linux loads and installs the usb storage before the flash storage modules :)
<hardwire> I dunno what modules they are right now.
<hardwire> so installing to /dev/sdb won't cause issues, i'd imagine.. it's mostly UUID based, but I dunno if grubs setup (hd1,0) will interfere
<hardwire> strike that
<hardwire> it should work fine
<hardwire> maybe I should enable edd?
<Mortis> Alright.
<Mortis> So if it's not detecting my CR-Rom drive, does it mean I'm screwed? Or can it be fixed?
<cjwatson> usually, it's a kernel problem
<cjwatson> worth comparing with the live CD to see if it manages to find the CD drive
<cjwatson> that's a good way to narrow down whether it's a kernel problem or some kind of installer bug
<cjwatson> I assume you're working with a released version of Ubuntu here rather than an alpha release or a daily build or whatever
<Mortis> Yeah, I'm using 8.04.
<Mortis> How would I figure out if it's a kernel issue or if it's a bug?
<cjwatson> like I say, try the live CD, see if it works
<Mortis> As in run it in windows?
<cjwatson> no, boot it normally
<Mortis> Oh, I've done that.
<hardwire> did you run the cd verification?
<cjwatson> err, sorry, I was assuming you were working with the alternate CD?
<Mortis> I've tried that as well
<cjwatson> perhaps you could give me a bit more context on exactly what you're doing
<hardwire> did it verify?
<Mortis> I'm assuming it is a matter of my drive not being able to read the disc
<Mortis> Or vice versa.
<Mortis> It verified when it burned
<Mortis> yes
<Mortis> Here.
<hardwire> when you booted it did you run the cd verification?
<Mortis> I burned the ISO to a CD at 40x spped
<Mortis> speed*
<Mortis> What do you mean?
<Mortis> There was no CD verification. >_>
<hardwire> :)
<hardwire> what iso are you using?
<cjwatson> there is an option on the boot menu to check the CD
<Mortis> You mean check it for Defects?
<Mortis> I did that. lol
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> however, it is unfortunately not 100% reliable
<hardwire> Mortis: did it pass?
<Mortis> Sorry. It just did the same thing, opened up busy box
<cjwatson> it's possible for a CD to pass that and then fail in other ways
<Mortis> When I try to install it opens up BusyBox
<cjwatson> CD drives are some of the flakiest bits of hardware in the universe
<Mortis> and doesn't install a thing.
<hardwire> Mortis: interesting
<cjwatson> it is often the case that cleaning the drive can work wonders
<hardwire> where did you get the .iso?
<Mortis> When I try to verify the ISO, it does the same.
<Mortis> When I run the alternate install, it can't mount the image, or read a file called 'release'.
<Mortis> from Ubuntu.com
<Mortis> direct download.
<hardwire> do you still have the image?
<Mortis> I deleted it. :-/
<hardwire> if so, do an md5 sum check on it
<Mortis> I already check summed it
<Mortis> It was fine.
<hardwire> you're a ton of help :)
<hardwire> ok
<cjwatson> hardwire: I would not suspect a broken image here.
<hardwire> so sounds like your drive sucks eggs
<Mortis> Probably.
<cjwatson> hardwire: no, it could also be a kernel problem
<cjwatson> please don't jump to conclusions too quickly
<Mortis> Well, it does the same with Xubuntu.
<hardwire> cjwatson: not finding the right cd?
<cjwatson> Xubuntu uses the same kernel
<cjwatson> hardwire: yes
<Mortis> Oh.
<Mortis> Well. Let's see then. Maybe Ubuntu doesn't like my PC at all.
<cjwatson> cleaning the drive is a worthwhile step before going any further
<hardwire> Mortis: maybe download the cd at http://www.insert.cd/ and burn that
<hardwire> try booting it
<Mortis> What would you suggest?
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Mortis got some output from casper
<Mortis> Oh yes.
<cjwatson> Mortis: cleaning the drive is a worthwhile step before going any further
<Mortis> Here I'll post what it said.
<cjwatson> hardwire: I don't think that will be very helpful
<Mortis> stdin: I/O error
<Mortis> init: /init: 1: cannot open /dev/sdc: no medium found
<Mortis> And that same error came up in numeros paths with variations of /dev/sdc, sdf, sdd, sde
<hardwire> cjwatson: you may be right, it's an older kernel and it's a small download
<cjwatson> hardwire: (a) it has a different kernel (b) imagine a speck of dirt at a certain point on the lens; now imagine that it hits a critical bit of the Ubuntu kernel, but something irrelevant on the Insert CD
<Mortis> Someone suggested seeing if Gutsy may work.
<hardwire> I suggested it because he didn't know if it was a kernel issue, try a different kernel
<cjwatson> hardwire: trying random other CDs doesn't really help narrow it down much, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> Mortis: yes, that just means "kernel completely failed to read from CD", not much more
<Mortis> Well, how do I fix it?
<Mortis> Cleaning my drive?
<hardwire> cjwatson: I suppose he could md5sum the cd.
<Mortis> And if so, do you mean defragmenting the disc, or just uninstalling apps?
<cjwatson> hardwire: would you mind leaving this one to me?
<cjwatson> I think us both chiming in is confusing
<cjwatson> Mortis: no no, physically cleaning the CD drive
<cjwatson> the lens tends to get dirty
<cjwatson> you can get cleaning kits fairly cheaply, or there are guides on the web for cleaning them
<Mortis> Awsome. Someone just called and rick roll'd me.
<Mortis> Oh.
<Mortis> Jesus
<cody-somerville> rick roll'd?
<Mortis> I
<Mortis> Yeah.
<cjwatson> it sounds trivial but it's a common cause of failures like this
<Mortis> You ever heard the song "Never Gonna Give you Up" by Rick Astley?
<cody-somerville> Yes...
<Mortis> Yeah.
<Mortis> Someone called me and played that song.
<Mortis> It's a 4chan meme...bleh.
<Mortis> It was probably my friend.
<cjwatson> however, if that doesn't do any good (it may not), then get a dump of the PCI IDs of your system (you should be able to extract it from some other operating system too), and dump that into a bug report on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux describing your symptoms as accurately as you can
<cjwatson> the PCI ID of your CD drive should identify it accurately enough to pin down the kernel driver responsible
<Mortis> but if my disc drive was dirty, wouldn't that mean it can't read anything?
<cjwatson> it varies
<cjwatson> often it affects just particular parts of the disk as read
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> Well, does cleaning the disc your self involve opening the PC?
<cjwatson> if you get lucky, it makes no difference; if you get unlucky, it flips a bit in your kernel and the universe implodes
<cjwatson> I believe doing it properly does, but personally I've had decent luck with cleaning kits which are basically a little brush attached to a CD-like object
 * cjwatson does not work for a cleaning kit manufacturer, for the avoidance of doubt ;-)
<cjwatson> with the latter, you stick it into the drive and run a little program on the disk, it whirs around for a bit
<Mortis> Eh. I don't have any money, and plus, I don't really want to wait.
<Mortis> I may have to try cleaning it myself.
<Mortis> I don't know though.
<cjwatson> google for CD drive cleaning
<Mortis> I'm going to try some other things before I do that.
<cody-somerville> Mortis, Have another CD-rom drive?
<cjwatson> I doubt you'll be able to get it fixed without either drive cleaning, fairly serious kernel hacking (assuming that it is a kernel bug at all), or hardware substitution
<Mortis> No, I don't.
<Mortis> You guys really think it's that serious?
<Mortis> :-/
<Mortis> If anything, it's probably a shit drive. It's probably 3 or 4 years old.
<cjwatson> well, it ain't working ;-)
<cjwatson> you could try writing a netboot CD - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-proposed/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<hardwire> I'd like to know if the image he wrote matches the md5sums
<Mortis> It does.
<hardwire> that would help verify if it's a kernel issue or not.
<cjwatson> hardwire: not really, no
<hardwire> if it matches, then it's possibly a kernel issue
<Mortis> Either way, my md5 sums match up
<hardwire> if it doesn't we can almost throw out kernel issues
<cody-somerville> hardwire, Are you new to the channel?
<cjwatson> hardwire: he's already said several times that the checksums verified
<hardwire> Mortis: if you make an image of the cd you made, then md5sum it.. just curious
<cjwatson> hardwire: no, we can't throw out kernel issues due to that.
<hardwire> cjwatson: the iso he downloaded verified.
<cjwatson> hardwire: enough with the checksums, please.
<Mortis> lol
<Mortis> So what is this netboot?
<hardwire> I'm not trying to be stupid.. sorry
<hardwire> cody-somerville: yes, I'm new
<hardwire> but I'm not *new*
<cjwatson> Mortis: the netboot image is a very small CD image that installs by downloading practically everything from the network
<cody-somerville> (no, not the entire network, just all the packages from the network instead of the local cd ;])
<cjwatson> Mortis: assuming you have the network bandwidth to install that way, it may help you dodge this kind of issue
<Mortis> Ok. What are my options for installing without a CD?
<cjwatson> try the netboot CD image first
<Mortis> How do I get it to start downloading the files?
<Mortis> Just open it up?
<cjwatson> follow the prompts
<cody-somerville> Mortis, You would boot it like you would Ubuntu
<Mortis> Okay.
<cjwatson> you should try the netboot image because (a) it's much smaller and so less likely to run into physical errors due to e.g. dirt on the lens (b) loading it only involves the BIOS and syslinux, not the Linux kernel
<Mortis> What if it can't read this CD either?
<cjwatson> and so it has a decent chance of avoiding both plausible causes
<cody-somerville> Mortis, you can do it with floppies
<cjwatson> cross that bridge if we come to it
<Mortis> Alright, I'll give it a try.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: not on Ubuntu
<Mortis> Oh definitely not.
<Mortis> It's 700MB
<cjwatson> Debian supports that (ish), Ubuntu never has
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, I thought I saw something for Ubuntu
<Mortis> I don't know of any 700MB floppys
<cjwatson> floppies, for the avoidance of doubt, are just the installer bit not the whole 700MB
<Mortis> What speed would you recommend writing this iso to?
<cjwatson> assuming they were supported, which they aren't
<Mortis> 40X
<Mortis> ?
<cjwatson> Mortis: as low as possible
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> It'll correct itself, right?
<cjwatson> using the lowest possible speed is always a good idea when you have problems like this
<cjwatson> 40X is vastly ambitious
 * cody-somerville has never burnt anything that fast.
<Mortis> That may be why
<Mortis> Is it possible for it to skip over files from going so fast?
<cody-somerville> Your cd passed the verifier, remember?
<Mortis> Oh. True.
<Mortis> Anyways, I'm going to try this mini.iso
<Mortis> What should the write method be?
<Mortis> I have SAO
<cjwatson> write method?
<Mortis> Yeah.
<cjwatson> oh, doesn't matter, you're not going to be doing multisession
<cjwatson> just use the defaults
<Mortis> Session-at-Once, Track-at-Once
<Mortis> Oh okay.
<Mortis> Sorry, I don't burn CDs often. Heh.
<cody-somerville> Mortis, your paranoia is understandable ;]
<Mortis> Wow. That wa sfast O_o
<Mortis> I'm just trying to do everything I can before I start messing with my PC
<Mortis> I don't want to break my PC over a Linux distro
<Mortis> Alright.
<Mortis> Wish me luck. I'm going with the mini.iso. I'll probably be back real soon.
<Mortis> Thanks guys
<cjwatson> hardwire: I didn't mean to be rough, I've just dealt with a *lot* of these issues where the checksum verifies fine and I've learned that, while it's worth checking quickly to avoid silly mistakes, it doesn't pay to fixate on the checksums
<hardwire> you stretched for time or something?
<cjwatson> not especially?
<cjwatson> but I don't like to waste users' time either
<hardwire> you're approach was fine, I bet its going to work and waste less of a users time
<cjwatson> and it didn't sound like a checksum problem at all to me
<cjwatson> checksum problems don't produce I/O errors like that
<hardwire> then why worry about burn speed?
<cjwatson> no reason not to play safe :-)
 * cody-somerville nods.
 * hardwire sighs
<hardwire> sure.
<cjwatson> you don't get "stdin: I/O error" from an incorrect image, though
<hardwire> we all have our own way of doing things, mines just weirded.
<hardwire> weirder.
<cjwatson> that means either a physical problem, or that the kernel is hallucinating a physical problem
<hardwire> I thought I remembered him saying the cd defect didn't even load
<cjwatson> there is a vanishingly small chance that the kernel got corrupted, but you'd have to be pretty unlucky for it to carry on working and pretend like the CD was busted
<hardwire> cd defect detector
<cjwatson> it failed in the same way - the CD defect check involves mounting the filesystem on the CD
<cjwatson> which is the step that was failing
<hardwire> yup
<cjwatson> it's a file-by-file check
<hardwire> I'm familiar
<hardwire> yeh.. I'm on it
<hardwire> that's why I wanted the iso checked
<hardwire> just so he knew what happened
<cjwatson> checking the ISO is worthless in the case of an I/O error
<cjwatson> it will almost never help
<hardwire> I missed the I/O error part
<cody-somerville> hardwire, next time you might want to take things a bit slower to ensure you read everything that is being said.
<hardwire> I've got another window open where I'm helping somebody who can't seem to download a checksum verified image for the life of him right now.
<cjwatson> certainly, that kind of thing does happen (a lot ...)
<hardwire> cody-somerville: thanks for the advice guys, you're probably right on the money.
 * hardwire ungrinds teeth
<hardwire> not a huge fan of admitting i've been overniced.
<cody-somerville> hardwire, well, atleast you don't throw chairs. :]
<hardwire> I rather like this chair.
<hardwire> It would be a shame to toss it
 * cjwatson blinks at gfxboot
<cjwatson> why are you calling ProgressUpdate before ProgressInit
<hardwire> meh.. I'd guess so it gave a more "instant" feel :)
<hardwire> or fail.. meh.
<cjwatson> doing so crashes
<hardwire> eePC users are so very green
<hardwire> I've helped a few now put ubuntu onto them
<hardwire> it's almost like I need an image I can just flash onto them
<hardwire> I haven't messed with OEM mode ever.
<cjwatson> oh, ouch, I bet this is an interaction between com32 and gfxboot
<cjwatson> that would explain why suse didn't see it
<hardwire> I've been meaning to try out wubi
<hardwire> but I have no windows to try it on
<hardwire> I'll have to sneak it onto some other persons laptop
<cody-somerville> It is substantially more fragile
<cody-somerville> If the ntfs disk gets flagged dirty, *buntu will drop to busybox.
<hardwire> on a different note, coLinux is teh wild.
<Mortis> Ok.
<Mortis> I think I messed up.
<Mortis> It was partitioning, but it wasn't showing any progress...I figured it mucked up so I restarted it.
<Mortis> Now it won't resize any partition.
<cjwatson> that was indeed a mistake
<Mortis> It just sat there at 0% D:
<Mortis> I think windows fixed it though...
<cjwatson> you should be able to rectify it by running filesystem checks on those partitions
<cjwatson> if they're Windows partitions, booting Windows ought to do that, yes
<Mortis> Ok
<Mortis> Well, it fixed it then
<Mortis> I think I'm just going to use an entire spare drive for linux
<Mortis> and back up all my music
<cjwatson> there are indeed parts of the partitioner that will spend time working but without accurate progress information, I'm afraid
<Mortis> That's all I use my D: drive for anyways.
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> Well, next time I'll be sure to go make a sandwhich and watch TV or something
<Mortis> Instead of sitting in front of my PC being inmpatient.
<Mortis> impatient*
<Mortis> the mini.iso does indeed work though.
<Mortis> Thank you so much
<cjwatson> great, glad to hear it
<Mortis> Actually, I think I will have to resize my partition.
<Mortis> I need FLstudio and a ton of other things on this drive.
<Mortis> I'm going to go try again and see if it will let me resize.
<Mortis> Is there anyway to check if my partitions are messed up or anything
<Mortis> before I go wasting my time if it doesn't work
<cjwatson> easiest way to do that is to boot the mini.iso and see if it likes it :-)
<Mortis> lol
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> I'm going to back some stuff up on my D: drive first.
<Mortis> And when it sets up a partition, if I use the max space available, does that mean it's using both drives?
<Mortis> or hard discs rather
<cjwatson> no, just one
<Mortis> That's odd. Why does it say I can use 117 gigs then?
<cjwatson> you have to use LVM or RAID to spread a partition across multiple disks
<Mortis> When my two CD drives together only have about 70-80 gigs of space.
<Mortis> free space, mind you.
<cjwatson> without knowing exactly which bit of text you're referring to, perhaps it means the total you could use if you resized your Windows partition to the smallest possible size
<Mortis> Well, doing that can cause serious problems in windows, right?
<Mortis> If I ever do use it again?
<Mortis> And when I was partitioning, I think it was doing it on my C: drive...how do I switch it to the other drive?
<cjwatson> you ought to back everything valuable up first, of course, but it ought not to trash Windows
<Mortis> Or is partitioning only for your home drive.
<cjwatson> C: and D: are Windows-style names for drives
<Mortis> Well, I have the XP disc, so I'm not too worried about windows.
<cjwatson> Linux calls them /dev/sda and /dev/sdb (usually, possibly hda and hdb instead)
<Mortis> Oh.
<Mortis> Well
<cjwatson> select the one you want
<Mortis> It didn't give me that option when I was resizing.
<cjwatson> the automatic resizing thing won't, no
<cjwatson> but you can use manual partitioning
<Mortis> Eh. I don't want to mess anything up...
<Mortis> It's not complex is it?
<cjwatson> if you're going to stick everything on your second disk, then there's no reason to resize Windows on your first disk
<cjwatson> the automatic resizing widget assumes that you want to resize Windows for a good reason, i.e. to use some of the space it was using
<cjwatson> there is fairly substantial documentation on the web; you'd do well to look over it first
<Mortis> Dang, Spyware Terminator was taking up 33 gigs
<Mortis> I'm just going to use my D: drive.
<Mortis> I freed up enough space for all my music
<cjwatson> there is an automatic partitioning option to use an entire disk
<cjwatson> erasing anything that was previously on it
<cjwatson> you select use entire disk, then you select the disk you want to use. it will ask you for confirmation before actually doing anything
<cjwatson> check the size of the disk it suggests carefully; it might be that Linux detects your disks in the opposite order to Windows
<Mortis> Yeah
<Mortis> Well, when I did that, it aid both had 120 gigs of space
<Mortis> It didn't list how much was free :-/
<cjwatson> ah, difficult
<Mortis> Yeah...
 * cjwatson <- not responsible for what happens if you don't take backups
<Mortis> Obviously XD
<Mortis> Is there any way you know of that I could check?
<cjwatson> the manual partitioner may be more informative here
<Mortis> Okay.
<Mortis> I'll try that one then.
<cjwatson> you could drop into it and see if it helps you
<cjwatson> you can delete or resize a partition there, then select guided partitioning and tell it to just stick Ubuntu partitions in a free region
<Mortis> Uh oh...
<cjwatson> just note that, unless it says otherwise, it doesn't touch your disks until after you've acknowledged a confirmation message
<Mortis> I can't delete anything from my recycle bin -_-
<cjwatson> so if you think you've screwed up, just reboot
<Mortis> Okyy.
<Mortis> I'll be trying that in a moment.
 * cjwatson -> bed
<Mortis> Later. Thanks for your help
<giosue_c> hi!  can anyone answer a question about the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<giosue_c> I am trying to modify the list of packages installed by default on my ISO
<hardwire> giosue_c: What kind of modification?
<giosue_c> hardwire: i want to not install a certain package
<hardwire> ubuntu-desktop?
<giosue_c> hardwire: i removed a dependency from the xubuntu-desktop metapackage and rebuilt the ISO... but the package still gets installed
<hardwire> have you checked to see if it is required by other packages as well?
<giosue_c> i see that is is "suggested" by another packages
<hardwire> ah, that wouldn't matter
<giosue_c> that's what i thought.
<hardwire> are you at a full xubuntu install right now?
<giosue_c> after the system boots I can remove the package without other packages being removed... so i don't understand.
<giosue_c> yes
<hardwire> if you apt-get --purge --auto-remove remove packagename does it try to uninstall anything that xubuntu-desktop uses?
<giosue_c> i have the modified system and a clean system at my fingertips
<giosue_c> lemme check...
<giosue_c> so i executed apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove apmd
<giosue_c> and it says apmd* will be removed
<giosue_c> that is it.
<giosue_c> to me that means my package modification is good, but i don't know why apmd was still installed in the first place.  nothing depends on it.
<hardwire> hmm
<giosue_c> when i look at the preseed for d-i it looks like they just install xubuntu-desktop and that causes everything else to be installed.
<giosue_c> so that is why i modded that package
<giosue_c> are there any other mechanisms that they use to specify what it installed?
<hardwire> what about ubuntu-minimal
<hardwire> and ubuntu-standard
<giosue_c> are those metapackages too?
<hardwire> sure
<giosue_c> i'll rip those open and see what they depend on.
<hardwire> apt-cache rdepends apmd
<giosue_c> i get a list... but how can i tell what from that list is on my system?
<giosue_c> is there a neat trick for that?
<hardwire> hard work :)
<giosue_c> darn!
<hardwire> actually, apt should know how it all works
<hardwire> hence removing it should remove the foul creature that installed it
<hardwire> whats up, why is apmd bugging you?
<giosue_c> well... it is sort of a proof of concept.  apmd is one of many packages that I will be removing.
<giosue_c> the systems that these ISOs will be installed on have very limited HDD.  normally i run a script that does a bunch of installs and removes.
<giosue_c> i'm getting fancy though... ;)
<hardwire> and is aptitude being told to install suggested packages?
<hardwire> giosue_c: sounds like you're better off managing your own metapackages
<giosue_c> hmm..  dunno.  i just let the installer run and this is what i end up with.
<hardwire> also.. xubuntu-desktop is in upstream pools
<giosue_c> yea.  i agree.  this is sort of dipping my toe in the water.  I wanted to see if it would work how i expected.
<hardwire> err.. it's in pools that you can't control
<hardwire> so if you're installing xubuntu-desktop from a cd you modified, eventually that package is going to get updated somewhere else in the world and your computer will install apmd
<giosue_c> my final solution I'll have a whole new metapackage... similar to xubuntu-desktop but with a different name
<giosue_c> right
<hardwire> if you are doing an xubuntu install *AND* using a network mirror, you're probably going to pull down the latest xubuntu-desktop package instead of use whats on the cd
<hardwire> all during the install
<giosue_c> ok.
<giosue_c> oh...
<hardwire> headdesk?
<giosue_c> what is headdesk?
<hardwire> nevermind :)
<hardwire> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=headdesk
<hardwire> maybe it's not the right term for what you probably just felt.
<giosue_c> headdesk.
<giosue_c> well.  the master plan is now to create a new metapackage very similar to xubuntu-desktop
<giosue_c> and put it in the preseed file
<hardwire> you should maybe make your own metapackages, make your own package pool, and then make a preseed that uses them
<hardwire> call it giosue-desktop or something ;)
<giosue_c> can do
<giosue_c> or hardwire-desktop
<hardwire> you'd name your baby after me?
<hardwire> how sweet.
<giosue_c> :)
<giosue_c> i'm still not sure i understand how apmd got installed on my system though...
<giosue_c> :(
<giosue_c> when i remove, nothing else gets removed.
<giosue_c> you mentioned aptitude can be told to install suggested.  surely that isn't the behavior at installer time...
<giosue_c> you would end up with all sorts of junk in there.
<hardwire> happy junk
<hardwire> but it was just a thought, not really an answer
<hardwire> I'm guessing while you are installing off your new cd image you are using the "use a network mirror" option before you finish the install
<hardwire> and it pulls down a list of more recent packages than what is on CD
<hardwire> one of which.. probbably, being xubuntu-desktop
<hardwire> so it's superseding your changes
<giosue_c> hmm.. i am using the alternate-installer
<hardwire> and what modifications did you make to the alternate installer cd?
<giosue_c> and if i installed an updated xubuntu-desktop i wouldn't have been able to remove it.
<hardwire> it doesn't have to be installed for xubuntu to do it's magic
<hardwire> it just needs to be installed once
<giosue_c> hmm.  interesting.
<hardwire> I'm not sure how you're handling things, at least well enough to tell you exactly what's causing this
<giosue_c> so the dependencies come from the packages file in the mirror.
<hardwire> giosue_c: most of the time more recent version of packages are available on mirrors
<giosue_c> I should probably give my package a ridiculously high version number to test this theory
<hardwire> that's one way of doing it :)
<giosue_c> or make sure it is pointing at my own special mirror.
<giosue_c> the hardwire mirror ;)
<giosue_c> anyway.  these are all helpful leads you've given me
<hardwire> certainly a charming little fella
<giosue_c> I gotta go try it
<giosue_c> will drop in later if it works... or doesn't
<sri> iam getting problem while booting up the livecd "
<sri> mount: Mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument
<sri> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)    on //filesystem.
<sri> squashfs
<sri> "
<sri> can anybody know the solution
<sri> stdin: erroe 0
<sri> plz tell me
<sri> iam getting problem while booting up the livecd  " mount: Mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)    on //filesystem.squashfs"
<xivulon> cjwatson: fyi have merged the gobby dump to the wubi intrepid wiki, since noticed you mentioned that in the meeting
<sri> iam getting problem while booting up the livecd  " mount: Mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)    on //filesystem.squashfs"
<cjwatson> (a) please don't repeat yourself (b) is this a modified live CD? otherwise check dmesg after you get dropped to a busybox prompt
<cjwatson> "Invalid argument" (a.k.a. EINVAL) is a famously uninformative kernel error code
<cjwatson> xivulon: it's usually a good idea to avoid specifications that are largely lists of bullet points; furthermore, I'm sure there are items in there that we discussed and said were infeasible for intrepid, and these should not be in the wubi-intrepid spec
<cjwatson> this spec should be a concrete description of things to do for intrepid, rather than a wishlist
<CIA-2> os-prober: cjwatson * r217 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.26
<CIA-2> os-prober: cjwatson * r218 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.26ubuntu1
<xivulon> cjwatson I will clean it up in the coming days
<xivulon> is there a wiki for proposed usability enhancements in ubiquity for intrepid?
<xivulon> cjwatson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiIntrepid take-2, did a bit of cleanup will spend more time on it later on
<xivulon> mpt can you please review the "Ubiquity Partitioning Page Mockup" in there?
<mpt> "Wubi" is the coolest program name ever
<xivulon> hehe
<mpt> however
<mpt> xivulon, I don't think "Migrate the existing Wubi installation" is quite human-centric enough
<xivulon> ah sure, feel free to edit
<mpt> something like:
<mpt> You currently have Ubuntu installed on Windows.
<mpt> (*) Copy all files and settings from this installation into a dedicated partition
<mpt> ( ) Install Ubuntu from scratch
<xivulon> done
<mpt> hmm
<xivulon> evand did you talk to slangasek re ntfs-3g patch?
<xivulon> hmm I wonder if dm-loop can be used with LVM2 to create resizable virtual disks, looks like they are part of the same project...
<xivulon> cjwatson, you mentioned you had a discussion with don re umountfs, from the notes it seems the safest approach is to unmount /proc/mounts in reverse order, do we still need -l option?
<xivulon> I wouldn't think it hurts, particularly if we unmount items before / (/host in particular). man shows -l is only supported in 2.4.11+, shouldn't be an issue.
<cjwatson> I don't think it matters, if you're doing things in reverse order
<xivulon> I'd think that it is relevant for /host (unless we stop at /)
<cjwatson> stopping at / seems to make sense
<xivulon> true, but lazy unmounting /host is also desirable
<xivulon> since now we do not really unmount it... nor remount it ro
<cjwatson> I suppose
<xivulon> as for -f, man mentions it might be useful for "unreachable NFS system"
<xivulon> not sure what happens in that case
<xivulon> but surely -f creates problems to bindmounts (which I think it is a umount bug by the way)
<cjwatson> I'd leave -f alone
<xivulon> if we keep -f, then we need weakmountpoints or fixing umount
<xivulon> re /host, on second thought, not sure -l would help
<xivulon> since /host contains / which is only remounted ro, so /host would never be unmounted anyway
<evand> xivulon: No, I got back late last night.  I'll talk to him during his core hours today.
<xivulon> I think we could ask pitti now
<xivulon> he sponsored other patches on ntfs-3g already
<xivulon> would you agree if we bring it on #ubuntu-release?
<evand> agree to bring it on #ubuntu-release?  Sure.
<xivulon> would it be feasible to handle wubi-migration stage 2 with a custom d-i based initrd?
<xivulon> so we use ubiquity for stage 1 and d-i in stage 2
<xivulon> that would spare people troubles with burning CD, bios, overrding usb content and such
<xivulon> since it is an automated installation d-i might even use usplash as frontend
<evand> IMO, we should stick to the plan we came up with at UDS, but if cjwatson disagrees then I can be persuaded as well.
<nijaba> hello
<nijaba> did anyone work on something similar to oem-config for server?
<xivulon> evand, I must admit I haven't touched the d-i initrd since lupin 7.04 so I might misjudge the complexity of the task, but if doable it would be a more userfriendly approach, and we wouldn't need to edit raw disk bits to flag gfxboot...
<xivulon> we will need to add local HD preseeding to d-i anyway, and once that is done and provided we keep a list of udeb dependencies, is that much more work than the Ubiquity+gfxboot approach?
<evand> offhand, I'm not sure
<cjwatson> evand: I'm not especially happy with redesigning it on the fly now unless there is a fatal problem with the agreed design
<cjwatson> nijaba: not as yet
<cjwatson> xivulon: sticking usplash in front of d-i would be very hard work
<cjwatson> xivulon: let's stick with what we agreed
<xivulon> cjwatson, usplash is a detail, I don't think we thought about d-i in stage 2 at UDS and wanted to bring it up now
<nijaba> cjwatson: what would be the best course of action to start working on it?
<xivulon> as it might be relatively easier to implement and certainly more user friendly
<cjwatson> nijaba: write a text frontend to oem-config
<evand> cjwatson: ok, agreed
<nijaba> cjwatson: ok thanks
<cjwatson> xivulon: I don't think that approach is likely to be more user-friendly
<cjwatson> much though I love d-i
<cjwatson> its strengths are power and flexibility, not user-friendliness
<xivulon> well if it is non-interactive that does not matter...
<xivulon> but it avoids problems with burning a CD (bad medium) and booting off CD/USB (bios or people ejecting)
<xivulon> basically all the user has to do is reboot and choose Ubuntu again
<xivulon> then d-i kicks in and completes the installation, then next reboot you are in a dedicated partition installation
<xivulon> sure the progress bar won't be as pretty but I think that is ok
<xivulon> so in stage 1 all we do is create a preseed, download d-i initrd/kernel in /boot, and replace menu.lst
<xivulon> well have added a note to the wiki for reference
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r924 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r925 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.4
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r941 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.26-2 kernels.
<evand> so if I understand correctly, rosetta-merge-all needs to be run over debian-installer/ and installer-po/ now, correct?
<xivulon> evand, does the iso you tested with include the latest partman-auto-loop?
<xivulon> 6V,BHP90G8
<xivulon> ^kids
<evand> oh lovely, there's no ubiquity with partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu14 in hardy-proposed
<evand> so if I understand correctly, rosetta-merge-all needs to be run over debian-installer/ and installer-po/  now, correct?
<evand> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> I think so - if you're uploading anyway, certainly
<cjwatson> I think debian-installer/ is more important
<cjwatson> from a quick scan of the languages, it has the packaged languages whereas installer-po/ has the ones which are new in LP, but I'd do both if I were you just to be sure. rosetta-merge-all will skip any ones that aren't already in ubiquity anyway
<evand> ok, thanks
<evand> Given that I have to upload a new ubiquity, is it reasonable to include the missing translation updates as well?
<cjwatson> I think so, yes
<evand> ok, I'll make an SRU request for the both
<cjwatson> check with Steve whether that's actually necessary
<cjwatson> or whether it just counts as syncing up with other stuff
<evand> Hrm, the Khmer translation appears to be broken.
<evand> I'll leave that one out
<evand> Arr, and part of the Spanish one.
<cjwatson> check the Portuguese (and maybe Brazilian, I forget) ones - there was a report of #-#-#-# type breakage there
<evand> they look OK
<xivulon> evand is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/20080619.3 any good?
<xivulon> guess not, it contains ubiquity 1.8.11 :(
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-20
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r942 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/cdrom/common debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> debian-installer: Revert fs-core-modules change; isofs is now back in storage-core-modules
<CIA-2> debian-installer: where it belongs.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r943 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu5
<davmor2> Ping everyone
<davmor2> I just tried the iso for alpha 1 and I get the following in kvm and hw http://www.davmo2.co.uk/xub.png
<cjwatson> it's not alpha 1 yet :)
<cjwatson> that sort of thing is known, though I thought I'd fixed it yesterday
<cjwatson> I'll check it out again once it rsyncs
<davmor2> cjwatson: I know that but I'm part of the iso-testing team so we test a few days before :)
<cjwatson> right, would be best to quote the daily build id
<cjwatson> "alpha 1" made me go "huh, did slangasek release it while I wasn't looking?"
<davmor2> cjwatson: sorry ahead of myself ;)
<davmor2> 20080619 is the version we were asked to test but I got it this morning (just double checking the version I have
<davmor2> cjwatson: 20080619 is what I have.  do you want 20 testing instead
<cjwatson> oh, 19 is broken in that way, yes
<cjwatson> I fixed it yesterday
<cjwatson> who was asking for testing?
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll rsync and try 20 then :)
<cjwatson> I ask who it was because I don't think anyone asked me first whether the installer was working enough ;)
<cjwatson> also, DHCP is known-broken in the installer; fix on its way
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay cool the installer in 20080620 is working :)
<cjwatson> great
<cjwatson> any glitches you notice? I haven't run it all the way through
<davmor2> dhcp as you mentioned isn't though :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes partitioner has just gone weird on me
<cjwatson> oh?
<davmor2> Rather than scanning the disk and asking me what I want to do it's gone to the screen that lists all the install options
<cjwatson> install options?
<davmor2> sorry installer main menu
<cjwatson> oh, hmm
<cjwatson> syslog would be handy
<davmor2> hang on a tic
<davmor2> bugger no network I'll restart and manually edit it.  How do I get it off this machine though?
<cjwatson> main menu, "save debug logs"
<cjwatson> usb stick perhaps/
<cjwatson> ?
<davmor2> yeap doable :)
<davmor2> two tics again then
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/install/ hopefully that's right
<davmor2> cjwatson: might not be they all seem to be blank
<cjwatson> everything there seems to redirect to the same URL
<cjwatson> httpd configuration trouble?
<davmor2> hang on
<davmor2> it hadn't save the info correctly to the usb one sec
<davmor2> that's better I forgot to unmount the usb d'oh
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's better try it now
<davmor2> cjwatson: is that alright now?
<cjwatson> ah, right, I see the problem
<davmor2> cool leave it with you then :)
<CIA-2> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r565 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/auto_mountpoints):
<CIA-2> partman-basicfilesystems: Adjust init.d/auto_mountpoints for move of definitions.sh to
<CIA-2> partman-basicfilesystems: lib/base.sh.
<cjwatson> davmor2: ^- should fix it
<CIA-2> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r566 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 59ubuntu2
<davmor2> cjwatson: Sorry I'm looking blankly at that whole section of text.  I'm only a tester :D
<cjwatson> yeah, that's fine, it's just a commit message - next CD will fix it
<cjwatson> Debian moved one of partman's files to a different location, and I hadn't kept up with that in one of Ubuntu's additions to partman
<davmor2> cool:)
<davmor2> dinner
<CIA-2> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r45 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog fstab.d/hostboot): Adjust fstab.d/hostboot for move of definitions.sh to lib/base.sh.
<CIA-2> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r46 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0ubuntu15
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2692 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py): Fix a crash introduced by the fix for LP: 40590.
<bdmurray> evand: are you familiar with bug 226622 at all?
<evand> indeed, what's up?
<bdmurray> I think I'm sorted I had a hard time getting out of the initramfs prompt
<evand> ah, ok
<bdmurray> evand: do I just need the updated lupin-support?
<xivulon> ha we have an ISO!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-21
<hardwire> rarw?
<xivulon> evand tested the new ISO and works well here
<xivulon> wubi 503 will need to be on the ISO though in order to test 230716 and 204128
<xivulon> conveniently
<xivulon> evand can you please have a look at 234974?
<xivulon> I have also asked #ubuntu-testing to have a go at rev503 with the new ISO
<xivulon> evand, not much feedback on wubi 8.04.1 so far...
<xivulon> did you test it yourself? seems ok here
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-22
 * highvoltage cycles through ubuntu channels and sees cjwatson just about everywhere :)
<highvoltage> oops
 * highvoltage scrolls down
<highvoltage> heh, I pressed alt+p instead of ctrl+p, that would explain it
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-15
<davmor2> evand: I'm just running a kubuntu install test on fat 32 against 136 of wubi.  xivulon ask me if I could remind you about building it proper though :)
<evand> indeed, I plan on it
<davmor2> evand: Cool :)
<CIA-9> anna: cjwatson * r417 ubuntu/debian/ (17 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.34
<CIA-9> anna: cjwatson * r418 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po hy.po kk.po): apply Ubuntu branding to new translations
<CIA-9> anna: cjwatson * r419 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu1
<CIA-9> netcfg: cjwatson * r637 ubuntu/debian/ (15 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~al-maisan/netcfg/ubuntu
<CIA-9> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r248 ubuntu/debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.16
<CIA-9> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r249 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): apply Ubuntu branding to new translations
<CIA-9> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r250 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.16ubuntu1
<CIA-9> clock-setup: cjwatson * r207 ubuntu/debian/ (16 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.98
<CIA-9> clock-setup: cjwatson * r208 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.98ubuntu1
<CIA-9> finish-install: cjwatson * r828 ubuntu/ (18 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.23
<CIA-9> finish-install: cjwatson * r829 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.23ubuntu1
<CIA-9> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r435 ubuntu/debian/ (16 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.30
<CIA-9> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r436 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): apply Ubuntu branding to new translations
<CIA-9> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r437 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.30ubuntu1
<evand> cjwatson: hrm, given that the DVD images are already oversized, am I correct in assuming that https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-unr-with-dvd is a non-start without a move to dual layer images?
<cjwatson> evand: it wouldn't surprise me in the least if there were a good amount of stuff we could trim off the DVD images
<cjwatson> evand: we've never really put extensive effort into it
<cjwatson> evand: we *might* need to look at nested squashfses though to make it practical - not sure
<evand> won't we need to do that anyway?
<evand> I cannot forsee us finding enough space to put multiple entire squashfs images on a single DVD
<evand> but perhaps I'm missing the obvious
<evand> re trimming > I'll make that a requirement of the specification
<cjwatson> yeah, we probably would
<cjwatson> the livefs build organisation gets a bit interesting
<cjwatson> you either have to do multiple builds at once (slow if we're in a hurry) or you have to cache base system build results for later builds the same day (how do you force it to update when you need to?) or something more complicated
<evand> hrm, indeed
<CIA-9> lowmem: cjwatson * r80 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control lowmem.postinst): merge from Debian 1.31
<CIA-9> lowmem: cjwatson * r81 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu1
<CIA-9> main-menu: cjwatson * r134 ubuntu/ (15 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.29
<CIA-9> main-menu: cjwatson * r135 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): apply Ubuntu branding to new translations
<CIA-9> main-menu: cjwatson * r136 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.29ubuntu1
<CIA-9> net-retriever: cjwatson * r359 ubuntu/debian/ (16 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.24
<CIA-9> net-retriever: cjwatson * r360 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.24ubuntu1
<CIA-9> pkgsel: cjwatson * r145 ubuntu/debian/ (69 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~al-maisan/pkgsel/ubuntu
<CIA-9> pkgsel: cjwatson * r146 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): debconf-updatepo for new translations
<CIA-9> pkgsel: cjwatson * r147 ubuntu/debian/changelog: RFC2822 date format
<CIA-9> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r221 ubuntu/ (18 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 33
<CIA-9> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r222 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): debconf-updatepo for new translations
<CIA-9> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r223 ubuntu/debian/ (64 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-9> partman-auto-lvm: Update translations of Ubuntu-specific strings from my last conveniently
<CIA-9> partman-auto-lvm: available Launchpad export (2009-04-16); we'll update again after Karmic
<CIA-9> partman-auto-lvm: translations open.
<CIA-9> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r224 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 33ubuntu1
<CIA-9> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r576 ubuntu/debian/ (68 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 63
<CIA-9> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r577 ubuntu/ (mountoptions/ext2_defaults debian/changelog): Drop ext2 relatime default, as it's now the default in the kernel.
<CIA-9> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r578 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 63ubuntu1
<rgreening> good day evand
<evand> hello
<rgreening> evand: the YES, NO, MAYBE range(3), etc can be stripped right?
 * evand checks
<rgreening> I believ ethe functionality is in the back-end now
<rgreening> Backend.IMG, etc...
<evand> yes
<rgreening> do you want to clean that up or will I just go ahead and make the change
<evand> by all means (I'm a bit busy this afternoon trying to finish off drafting specifications)
<evand> davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/wubi-r136.exe - it will be on tomorrow's daily-live, assuming they build properly
<rgreening> ok, I'll clean it up...
<CIA-9> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1214 ubuntu/debian/ (23 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 66
<CIA-9> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1215 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 66ubuntu1
<evand> thanks
<rudiger> My Scenario: primery part with WinXP, extended part with ubuntu 9.04, grub loader.
<rudiger> my task: want to install Vista at pimary part. (sorry)
<CIA-9> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r707 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 66
<rudiger> question: How to avoid damaging the mbr and grup booting while installing vista?
<CIA-9> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r708 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 66ubuntu1
<evand> rudiger: you cannot, as far as I know.  You'll just have to put GRUB back in the MBR after Vista installs.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r105 usb-creator/usbcreator/kde_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Implement Solid support to replace gnomevfs support from PyGtk front-end. WIP.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Begin to port setup_sources_treeview and setup_targets_treeview
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - start by adding Solid support - WIP.
<rudiger> evand: thanx for info. How to reinstall GRUB back in the MBR?
<cjwatson> 'sudo grub-install hd0', assuming that it's your first (or only) hard disk
<cr3> evand: thanks for the answer regarding passwd/allow-password-weak. by the way, I've been meaning to ask you about the difference between the ubiquity and the user-setup lines when preseeding a desktop installation
<rudiger> cjwatson: Hm, I guess, I'll have to do this after booting ubuntu from cdrom? (As I will not be able to boot ubuntu from harddisk any more after vista install.)
<cr3> evand: one of the reasons I ask is that I grepped the ubiquity code for "passwd" before asking you about the weak password and I couldn't find anything because it turned out this was a user-setup thing, which is fuzzy in my mind
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r106 usb-creator/usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Remove some code no longer used by gtk_frontend.py (now implemented in back-end)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: - YES, NO, MAYBE range(3)
<CIA-9> tzsetup: cjwatson * r502 ubuntu/debian/ (16 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.25
<cjwatson> rudiger: yes, you can do it from a live CD
<cjwatson> cr3: regarding your pxelinux.0 question last night, you can either take it from the package or from the archive - they're bit-for-bit identical so it probably won't matter
<rudiger> cjwatson: Fine. :-)
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks for the follow up, I decided to go for the archive approach because it was much simpler to implement
<rudiger> cjwatson, evand: thanx for your support.
<CIA-9> tzsetup: cjwatson * r503 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): debconf-updatepo for new translations
<CIA-9> tzsetup: cjwatson * r504 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.25ubuntu1
<cr3> when I preseeded the desktop installation with my own package information, checkbox foo/bar boolean true, it seems like those values didn't get preseeded when calling "in-target apt-get install checkbox" in ubiquity/success_command
<cjwatson> probably doesn't get copied over to /target
<cjwatson> workaround: debconf-copydb configdb targetdb --owner-pattern checkbox --config=Name:targetdb --config=Driver:File --config=Filename:/target/var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<cjwatson> we should probably do something a bit more sensible with preseeds that don't have "d-i" or "ubiquity" as owners, much as d-i does
<cr3> cjwatson: or, since I only expect to use those preseed variables under /target rather than during the ubiquity install, should I debconf-communicate them as part of my ubiquity/success_command script?
<cjwatson> you could do that too, which is easier depends on your preseeding setup
<cr3> cjwatson: that would enable me to use the same ubiquity/success_command as the one I use in the d-i late_command
<cr3> cjwatson: although, adding that debconf-copydb line to the d-i late_command script wouldn't hurt either
<icarus901> cjwatson, is there any preseed magic that can suppress "Could not get identity of device /dev/xxx - Invalid argument"
<cjwatson> cr3: it probably would, cdebconf's debconf-copydb doesn't support --owner-pattern
<cjwatson> icarus901: I'll need more context for that error message, preferably full logs
<cr3> cjwatson: if I were to set preseed variable in the success_command/late_command scripts, is there a simpler way than this: echo set foo/bar boolean true | in-target debconf-communicate
<cr3> cjwatson: ouch, thanks for the warning!
<icarus901> cjwatson, alright; i'll get back to you on that. short story: xen paravirtual kernel + standard netboot installer initrd. i'm not overly surprised by the message, as it is harmless in this case
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, would you like me to report a bug against ubiquity regarding: we should probably do something a bit more sensible with preseeds that don't have "d-i" or "ubiquity" as owners, much as d-i does
<cjwatson> cr3: debconf-communicate> that seems pretty simple to me
<cjwatson> icarus901: ok, thanks. I doubt there's a way to suppress that with preseeding
<cjwatson> icarus901: (well, I suppose there might be, it depends where it is and what the device is)
<cjwatson> cr3: yes please
<icarus901> cjwatson, looks like it's related to probing by or prior to partman
<cjwatson> parted_devices would be what I'd expect, but I can't speculate further without logs
<CIA-9> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r266 ubuntu/debian/ (21 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.1.15
<CIA-9> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r267 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.15ubuntu1
<icarus901> cjwatson, is this sufficient? http://137.99.12.21:9055/
<cjwatson> icarus901: yes, it is. I'm afraid right now there is no way to exclude devices at that level
<icarus901> cjwatson, that's a shame. i'd be comfortable tweaking code though. pointers to where i should begin?
<cjwatson> /lib/partman/init.d/30parted, or init.d/parted in the partman-base source package
<cjwatson> look in the loop that iterates over the output of parted_devices
<CIA-9> installation-report: cjwatson * r67 ubuntu/ (15 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.39
<icarus901> cjwatson, thanks much
<cjwatson> if you figure out how we can detect the problem and skip it automatically without breaking non-Xen systems, let us know :-)
<CIA-9> installation-report: cjwatson * r68 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu1
<icarus901> cjwatson, will do
<CIA-9> base-installer: cjwatson * r371 ubuntu/ (11 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 1.101
<CIA-9> base-installer: cjwatson * r372 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.101ubuntu1
<CIA-9> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r677 ubuntu/ (block-attr debian/changelog): merge from Debian 1.69
<CIA-9> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r678 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.69ubuntu1
<CIA-9> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r757 ubuntu/debian/ (po/et.po changelog po/bn.po po/fi.po po/sk.po): merge from Debian 57
<CIA-9> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r758 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Drop ext3/ext4 relatime default, as it's now the default in the kernel.
<CIA-9> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r759 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 57ubuntu1
<CIA-9> partman-auto: cjwatson * r294 ubuntu/debian/ (po/et.po changelog po/bn.po po/sk.po): merge from Debian 86
<CIA-9> partman-auto: cjwatson * r295 ubuntu/debian/po/et.po: debconf-updatepo for new translations
<CIA-9> partman-auto: cjwatson * r296 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 86ubuntu1
<CIA-9> rootskel: cjwatson * r342 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~al-maisan/rootskel/ubuntu
<CIA-9> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r114 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/usr/share/graphics/Makefile): merge lp:~al-maisan/rootskel-gtk/ubuntu
<CIA-9> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r115 ubuntu/debian/changelog: coalesce previous UNRELEASED changelog entry
<rgreening> evand1: ping
<evand1> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> hey
<rgreening> evand1: does usb-creator use the scripts/install.py?
<evand1> yes
<rgreening> hmm... where does it get imported/called? I must be blind...
<rgreening> nm... I am blind... found it
<cr3> cjwatson: reported bug #387400 regarding preseeding packages in ubiquity where the owner is not "d-i" nor "ubiquity", enjoy :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387400 in ubiquity "Ubiquity should support preseeding of other packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387400
<cjwatson> thanks
<cr3> cjwatson: no rush in fixing, you've given me plenty of workarounds :)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: evand * r107 usb-creator/debian/usb-creator-kde.install: Fix a typo in usb-creator-kde.install
<cr3> cjwatson: will in-target work when using debconf-communicate or do I need to chroot /target? it seems that my success_command called "echo 'set foo/bar string blah | in-target debconf-communicate" but none of the variables seem to appear in the debconf database
<cjwatson> in-target probably won't preserve stdin
<cjwatson> just use chroot /target, there's no great need for in-target here
<cjwatson> also your code as pasted into IRC has a missing closing single quote
<CIA-9> casper: cjwatson * r646 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper):
<CIA-9> casper: If LIVE_MEDIA_PATH is set on the command line, record it in
<CIA-9> casper: /etc/casper.conf for the benefit of ubiquity.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3282 ubiquity/ (ubiquity/casper.py bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Factor out /etc/casper.conf parsing from ubiquity-dm to a separate
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Python module, with a few corner-case bugs fixed along the way.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3283 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-9> ubiquity: Honour LIVE_MEDIA_PATH in /etc/casper.conf when looking for files
<CIA-9> ubiquity: normally found under /cdrom/casper.
<CIA-9> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3284 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/summary.py: missed a bit for LIVE_MEDIA_PATH handling
<icarus901> cjwatson, the exception being thrown is of type Warning and has priority high. I can't see any particularly clean place to toss a conditional to ignore the error though
<DGMurdockIII> is the source code for the ubuntu oem installer avable?
<icarus901> setting priority to critical certainly skips it
<icarus901> though that strikes me as beating it into submission rather than something more appropriate
<cjwatson> DGMurdockIII: yes, 'apt-get source oem-config'
<cjwatson> icarus901: I'd have thought it would be easier just to skip opening the device in the first place
<DGMurdockIII> is there a svn or git site
<cjwatson> bzr
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<DGMurdockIII> witch one s the oem verson
<cr3> cjwatson: preseeding other packages still doesn't seem to work, I tried both in-target and chroot /target: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/ubiquity.seed
<cjwatson> DGMurdockIII: I believe I already said. oem-config is the package name
<cr3> I also looked for logs from the installed system under /var/log/syslog, but zgrep'ing around for certification didn't show anything
<cr3> so, I guess I need to > /target/success_command.log manually from the success_command script
<cjwatson> cr3: debconf-communicate might need an owner; i.e. 'chroot /target debconf-communicate checkbox'. Furthermore your syntax is wrong for debconf-communicate. If you just want to give something preseed file input then debconf-set-selections might be more appropriate
<cjwatson> (and debconf-set-selections will need an owner as the first field of its input)
<cr3> cjwatson: I looked around for the syntax to set a variable with debconf-communicate but the manpage only has an example for get, where should I look for a set example?
<cjwatson> it takes debconf protocol input; debconf-devel(7) documents it
<cjwatson> like I say I suspect debconf-set-selections is actually closer to what you want
<Torgoton> How many choices do I have when it comes to running the installer on a 486 box? I don't have a CD drive, but I do have a 1GB CF card.
<rgreening> evand1: qui gui.. haha .. I must have been thinking in french, non? :)
<cjwatson> Torgoton: there's a netboot/386 installer image - I think you'll have to use that
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/386/
<rgreening> packaging needs lots more love evand1. i.e. we need to move usb-creator to usb-creator.gtk and put a replaces in... etc. If it's ok with you, I'll leave that bit for you to play with :)
<cjwatson> I don't believe we build any other installer images suitable for <i586
<Torgoton> cjwatson: I was afraid of that. My 36MB RAM seems to not work with the netboot installer. Not enough room to decompress files, or so it seems. Installation gets partway through and stops. Tried many times, but I'm not an expert with Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> it might not be *too* hard to build one; 'apt-get source debian-installer' and poke around in build/config/i386/
<Torgoton> cjwatson: But I'm happy to try again. Would you recommend 8.04.2 or 9.04?
<cjwatson> it probably doesn't make a lot of difference
<Torgoton> I'd need another Ubuntu machine for that, yes? Easy to set up on another machine. ... building an installer. Sounds kinda fun.
<cjwatson> yeah, make sure it's of the same release as the installer you're trying to build
<cjwatson> 'sudo apt-get build-dep debian-installer' first
<Torgoton> If you don't mind, I'll start the 8.04.2 and keep y'all posted on how the installation goes. Might it work on a low mem machine? I do have a swap partition on the drive, but don't know how to enable that during the install. Here goes. (I'll capture your notes for building an installer for later too. Thank you!)
<cjwatson> if the disk is pre-partitioned, you could use 'swapon /device/name' from the shell on alt-f2 to enable swap
<cjwatson> I think that trick is likely to work better on 9.04; I rather suspect that 8.04.2 sometimes unnecessarily disabled swap during partitioning even if the disk was already partitioned exactly correctly
<Torgoton> Great! I can do that as soon as I can get to that shell, right?
<Torgoton> heheheh OK. Restarting with 9.04!
<cjwatson> yeah, you'll definitely run into bug 287660 otherwise
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287660 in partman-base "Partman reports changes to a disk when there are none." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287660
<Torgoton> Highly inconvenient bug.
<Torgoton> ok cjwatson, I got the Low Memory note, and am now at the "Ubuntu installer main menu". I can switch to tty2, but I don't see any /dev/sdx or /dev/hdx devices for swapon. Are they enabled yet, or do I have to get to "Download installer components" and select an IDE driver?
<cr3> I've preseeded two ubiquity installs of karmic, one on a system with broadcom ethernet and the other with intel ethernet. in both cases, the wired network seems to be down, is this a problem in karmic or might there be a problem with my preseeding?
<rgreening> evand1: Is it possible to move the gobject watch/timer/timout code into the front-end? If so, I think I can do similar with Qt code. then we can simply make calls to self.frontend.PROPERTY or self.frontend.FUNCTION which will do the gobject or Qt appropriate stuff..
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r108 usb-creator/usbcreator/kde_frontend.py:
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Fixup QProgressDialog to show window title and a label
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Fix a typo for new Solid changes
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Remove unnecessary import of gobject
<cjwatson> Torgoton: you have to get past "download installer components" before you're guaranteed to be able to get at disks
<cjwatson> cr3: is the Broadcom one bnx2? if so, bug 384861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384861 in linux "Broadcom NetXtreme II (BCM5708) not detected by installer [karmic]" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384861
<cjwatson> cr3: what driver does the Intel one use?
<Torgoton> thanks, cjwatson. My machine is taking its sweet time. Not quite there yet. When I do get to download components, which should I select?
<cjwatson> I can't really say without being in front of the machine myself, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> firstly, it's ages since I did a lowmem install; secondly, it's somewhat hardware-dependent ...
<cr3> cjwatson: e1000e
<cjwatson> cr3: I'm not quite sure what might be going on there. Can I see the syslog?
<cr3> cjwatson: the machine's been flushed, I really need to keep the syslog before doing that. I'll reinstall...
<cjwatson> it doesn't seem to be one of those with separate firmware
<Torgoton> cjwatson: Thanks. I don't really know what each module does, exactly, and I'm trying to keep the number low because of memory. <shrug> We'll see if the menu comes back and go from there.
<cr3> cjwatson: since the machine is remote and I don't have network access, only kvm access, I have captured a screenshot of what might be the relevant part from syslog regarding eth0: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/screenshot.jpg
<Torgoton> cjwatson (or anyone, really): I have my component menu (finally!). I'm thinking IDE-modules for the hard drive, right? But do I also need nic-pcmcia-modules if the PCMCIA NIC I have is already working? Could I install from an ISO on a CF card if I add iso-scan (I'd put the 9.04 alternate ISO on there)? Is block-modules needed? Is kernel-image needed? Are any partman modules needed? PATA? storage-core-modules?
<cjwatson> Torgoton: 1) ide-modules is possible but depending on the controller it might be pata-modules instead; 2) you don't need nic-pcmcia-modules if your PCMCIA NIC already works; 3) iso-scan yes; 4) you probably don't need block-modules; 5) you don't need kernel-image; 6) you're going to need *some* partman modules, at least -base -partitioning -target -basicmethods -basicfilesystems, -auto for guided partitioning, -ext3 ...
<cjwatson> ... if you want ext3 support; 7) PATA see 1; 8) you need storage-core-modules if you want to be able to mount ISO9660 filesystems or work with USB disks
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r785 ubuntu/ (8 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.38
<Torgoton> cjwatson: Thank you so much. Digging in...
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r786 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-9> grub-installer: Go back to using update-grub -y for GRUB Legacy for now; our grub
<CIA-9> grub-installer: package is a bit old and still requires this.
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r787 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Default to grub2 for GPT systems.
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r788 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Allow grub/grub2 choice for ext4, though still default to grub2.
<Torgoton> (FWIW, I went with ide-modules and partman-auto. partman-base, -partitioning, -target, -basicmethods, -basicfilesystems were not offered, and I hope are automatically selected.)
<Torgoton> partman-base is getting installed.
<Torgoton> loaded, rather.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-16
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r789 ubuntu/debian/po/ (59 files): eliminate spurious .po file differences from Debian
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r790 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-9> grub-installer: Drop code to handle error messages in dmraid's output, which is no
<CIA-9> grub-installer: longer needed.
<CIA-9> grub-installer: cjwatson * r791 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.38ubuntu1
<twb> Can encrypted filesystems be created (particularly the root filesystem) from d-i in 8.04?  If not, how about 9.04?
 * twb goes looking at the installation guide...
<cjwatson> core encrypted filesystem support was in 8.04, but I really couldn't say about the root filesystem
<twb> OK, thanks
<davmor2> xivulon: morning
<xivulon> hi davmor2, sorry but need to rush out
<xivulon> pls send me an email
<xivulon> davmor2, hi
<xivulon> so that swap thing, had a quick look yesterday and couldn't kill the swapon and mkswap processes
<xivulon> with the kernel error reported
<xivulon> at this stage though I am mostly interested in knowing whether that is a regression from r129.
<davmor2> I can have a look at that after.  But I don't think so.  Also it only affects fat.  If cking has had a look I can wipe the system and drop 129 on to check
<xivulon> let me have a quick chat with cking
<xivulon> evand could you please build r136?
<xivulon> quite sure it is not a regression though
<evand> xivulon: already have, it's up on http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/karmic
<xivulon> ah cool was looking into jaunty (as it is still an update)
<xivulon> I think we should release 136 as an update, I will then move on with trunk to deal with karmic and grub2 niceties
<evand> I'm keen to not put it in the jaunty directory as if we ever need to rebuild those CDs, then we'll want to use the version of Wubi that was released with 9.04
<evand> if you're planning on pushing 136 to wubi-installer.org, I would strongly suggest getting the QA team to look at it, given the potential for regressions
<xivulon> I will
<xivulon> davmor2 you already tested 136 didn't you?
<xivulon> evand apw is pushing a fat module patch to address this swap file freeze
<xivulon> would it be possible to build a kernel   live CD initrd so we can have that tested?
<xivulon> ..kernel plus CD initrd...
<davmor2> xivulon: yes kubuntu works but fat didn't.  So it is correct in that the things that didn't work do, if that makes sense
<evand> xivulon: sure
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> evand you might want to doublecheck the 134-136 diff, if you ignore the po files should be a very small delta
<xivulon> or we might want to revert 135 and only add 136 patch (URL fix)
<xivulon> seems safe enough to me
<evand> r129 was what was released with jaunty
<CIA-9> partman-target: cjwatson * r765 ubuntu/ (72 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 60
<xivulon> I posted r134 because that was the one we tested so far
<evand> sure, but if we're talking of pushing this as an update to Jaunty, I think it's only fair that we consider the delta from Jaunty, even if we have already tested part of it.
<xivulon> of course
<xivulon> it's just that 134-136 will be less tested
<xivulon> davmor2 please grill 136 when you have some time
<CIA-9> partman-target: cjwatson * r766 ubuntu/debian/changelog: make changelog a bit more concise
<CIA-9> partman-target: cjwatson * r767 ubuntu/debian/po/ (66 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-9> partman-target: cjwatson * r768 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 60ubuntu1
<davmor2> will do I'm away for a bit though now
<CIA-9> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r681 ubuntu/ (18 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 37
<CIA-9> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r682 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): debconf-updatepo for new translations
<CIA-9> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r683 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 37ubuntu1
<evand> cjwatson: regarding the comment "Colin thinks it will need more than a preseed." in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallUpdatesWhenInstallingUbuntu , am I correct in assuming you're referring to the need for the mentioned checkbox to disable it in addition to a preseed, or is there an additional detail that the specification is missing?
<cjwatson> evand: the former
<evand> okay, just wanted to be sure before I deleted it.  Thanks
<cjwatson> I just thought a preseed would be too hidden away for many people
<CIA-9> partman-base: cjwatson * r158 ubuntu/ (9 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 130
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=130;mbox=yes)
<CIA-9> partman-base: cjwatson * r159 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po): debconf-updatepo for new translations
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, I think partman-base needs to wait until parted is merged
<evand> hidden> sure, agreed
<rgreening> evand1: ping
<evand1> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> hey evand1
<rgreening> I was going to try and move DBusGMainLoop and gobject calls to frontend via wrappers. This way we can use same for Qt and allow for only one backend.. thoughts?
<rgreening> or better idea evand1?
<rgreening> for example: a new class method called DBusMainLoop to encapsulate DBusGMainLoop or DBusQtMainLoop...
<evand1> I think it's reasonable for the frontend to provide an event loop, though I'm cautious about the backend depending on the frontend to manage the install subprocess.  I'll give it some thought and see if I can come up with a better solution.
<rgreening> evand1: well, I think the gobject timeouts are more for indicating progress which should be signals to the FE to update, etc... but this is not currently whats being done.
<rgreening> we definately have to pull out the gobject and glib specifics somehow. the KDE FE cannot work with the current backend. I've tried many ways, and gobject causes crashing all over evand1
<evand1> good point
<rgreening> evand1: here's how I propose to move DBusGMainLoop... http://paste.ubuntu.com/197095/
<rgreening> then I would need to work on gobject...
<evand1> hrm, I think that's at least reasonable enough until we find something better
<evand1> feel free to commit that
<rgreening> evand1: ok, that's a first step.. let me do that for the kde_frontend.py and I'll comit both...
<rgreening> evand1: this is basically the last showstopper for me... cause as it stands, everything crashes when I try and format or make a startup disk... I think gobject and Qt threads are stomping on one another...
<rgreening> :)
<evand1> heh
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r109 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (backend.py gtk_frontend.py kde_frontend.py):
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Make a new class method for frontends to encapsulate the appropriate DBus MainLoop call for Gtk
<CIA-9> usb-creator: and Qt respectively. The backend will then call this method, rather than use a direct call to
<CIA-9> usb-creator: DBusGMainLoop.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: Cleanup some unrequired imports statements as well.
<evand1> superm1: apologies for bugging you again about the oem-config spec, but were you guys asking for the ability to have custom pages, and if so to what extent?  That is, are you looking for the ability to drop some python code and glade information in without having to modify any existing code, or do you want something more like zenity for oem-config?
<evand1> The size and scope of the oem-config spec have me slightly worried.
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r110 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (backend.py gtk_frontend.py kde_frontend.py):
<CIA-9> usb-creator: We shouldn't need to pass a parameter to DBusMainLoop, as the wrapper should not change the
<CIA-9> usb-creator: default behaviour of the call it is wrapping (i.e. DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True) ).
<evand1> cjwatson: given your comments in the remaining task in the design section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OemConfigServer , do you have an opinion on how this should be implemented?
<cjwatson> I think I wanted to offer a skeleton class
<evand1> cjwatson: apologies, I'm trying to understand what you mean here and meshing that with what you've written in the server spec, and I just keep speculating.  Could you please elaborate a bit, as I'm not quite sure what the interface of this skeleton class (for the OEM) would be.
<cjwatson> err, nor am I, that's why it never got done :)
<cjwatson> basically my observation was that in the case of a debconf confmodule that just goes INPUT GO GET INPUT GO GET or whatever, the component is going to be of a very simple form
<cjwatson> it'll essentially pass everything through to the frontend in some standardisable form
<cjwatson> in the case of the server frontend, it just needs to pass all the questions straight through; in the case of graphical frontends it would presumably need to render them in the main window in some fairly simple way
<cjwatson> and it would be convenient if there were a way to write a very simple declarative component that just gives the backend path, or even just leave out the component altogether and have it be implicit somehow, or something like that
<cjwatson> alternatively, make it possible, easy, and documented to have a component that doesn't involve a backend, and just asks a series of questions for itself
<cjwatson> but at any rate collapse those two separate pieces down to one for simple cases
<Torgoton1> My install "seems" to be locked up loading partman-base. 3.5 hours so far, but this is a lowmem 486. I tried to activate a console, but it has not yet responded. partman-base always seems to lock it up. Any way to find out what's going on?
<cjwatson> not if it won't activate a console; you'll need to have one available beforehand
<cjwatson> anything on tty4?
<Torgoton1> there was a bogus packet size or three about 3.5 hours ago.
<Torgoton1> Console switching is very responsive. ;)
<Torgoton1> heh. app failed to start. didn't freeze my gems.
<Torgoton1> oooh but I did.
<Torgoton1> oops. Don't mind me. Wrong channel.
<cr3> evand: just a quick thought about the networking issue with my ubiquity installs: might it be possible that in-target apt-get causes networking stuff to run on the installed system, which could potentially populate /etc/network/interfaces?
<cr3> evand: I can imagine that the target seems needs networking somehow, so perhaps it configures it at that point using the system configuration instead of network-manager
<cr3> s/seems/system
<cjwatson> if anything is populating /etc/network/interfaces automatically, it should be shot
<cjwatson> anything other than the installer that is
<cjwatson> if something needs networking and doesn't have it, the appropriate response is to fail, not to try to magically set up /etc/network/interfaces and break the rest of the world ...
<cr3> cjwatson: I seem to have found the problem with network/interfaces containing eth0: casper/scripts/casper-bottom/23networking creates the interface if [ "$method" != dhcp ] || [ ! -x /root/usr/sbin/NetworkManager ], and then ubiquity/scripts/install.py copies interfaces and resolv.conf in the configure_network method
<cjwatson> so which of those conditions is true for you?
<cjwatson> oh, are you netbooting?
<cr3> cjwatson: "$method" != dhcp because $method is being set to "manual" because ! -z "$NETBOOT"
<cjwatson> right, which is necessary because otherwise NM would tear down the network when the desktop starts up
<cr3> cjwatson: yep, I'm trying again without netboot and just nfsroot
<cjwatson> so why is copying over the interfaces file not appropriate for you?
<cr3> cjwatson: because when rebooting: 1. network manager doesn't bring up the interface; 2. the system doesn't bring up the interface either because it is set to manual rather than dhcp
<cr3> cjwatson: so copying might be appropriate, as long as interfaces was in a state which brought up the interface upon reboot
<cjwatson> the reason we copy interfaces from the running live session is that the user might have configured NM (e.g. wireless ESSID) and expect that to stick
<cjwatson> or rather configured networking in general
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm not sure I agree with the assumption that: if the network was setup automatically during a netboot, it should be set manually upon reboot
<cjwatson> I'm not quite sure how to reconcile that with your case
<cjwatson> it wasn't deliberate for netboot
<cjwatson> it's a consequence of a more general requirement
<cr3> cjwatson: it seems like different concepts are being coerced into the value of $method, where "dhcp" implies both nm should be used or the interface should be setup manually
<cjwatson> sure, it's a hack
<cjwatson> err, except you've misstated that
<cjwatson> "dhcp" doesn't imply that the interface should be set up manually
<cr3> heh, I thought I'd get away with that :)
<cr3> on the one hand, in the more general use case, it seems that the configuration wants to be preserved on the target system. on the other hand, in the netboot use case, that's not necessarily the case
<cr3> cjwatson: what would you say if I had my success_command script remove those eth0 lines from the target interfaces file? I would rather that than having the script change "manual" for "dhcp", so that I can have nm kick in upon reboot
<cr3> cjwatson: also, it might be worthwhile to document this problem in a bug, but I'm not sure whether it should be assigned to casper (creating the live interfaces file) or ubiquity (copying it over)
<cr3> cjwatson: I suspect the solution will require somekind of communication between casper and ubiquity, perhaps in the form of a comment, so that ubiquity can make a more informed decision about how interfaces should be copied
<cjwatson> cr3: success_command> sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> cr3: start with a bug with tasks on both packages; it would help massively to have a clear description of exactly what is going wrong, and a clear specification of what the behaviour should be for netboot
<cr3> cjwatson: I'll need your help for the latter part, so I'll at least do a best effort for the first parts
<cjwatson> well, I don't know what the behaviour should be for netboot
<cjwatson> I don't mean a specification as in a wiki document
<cjwatson> I mean a clear description
<cr3> cjwatson: done, reported bug #388060 (despite losing half my report due to pasting outside the darn text area and the back button not recoving my text :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388060 in casper "netboot insall of live cd results in a manual network interface configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388060
<cr3> the subject of the bug could probably be better, it barely sounds like english
<orbitus> cjwatson, is there a preseed hook post dist detect but prior to partitioning? i'd like to wipe the target with dd prior to partitioning.  if there is a partman command for the same that would work
<orbitus> s/dist/disk/
<cjwatson> orbitus: only in 8.10 and later, not in 8.04 I'm afraid; partman/early_command
<shtylman_> cjwatson: im told that we will be pushing for a slideshow in the installer for 9.10 ... is that true? ... and how will that manifest :)
 * shtylman_ hasn't been too active on the installer recently due to me OO.org work
<cjwatson> shtylman_: Evan knows more about that than I do, I'm not up-to-date
<shtylman_> cjwatson: thanks...will ping him... :)
<shtylman_> I imagine you have had your hands full with grub2?
<cjwatson> that plus merges plus writing my own specs plus reviewing other people's ...
<orbitus> cjwatson, any means of faking it?
<cjwatson> orbitus: yes, it's just tedious
<cjwatson> orbitus: basically you need to have a preseed/early_command that writes out a file /lib/partman/display.d/01early (call it whatever you like as long as it starts with 01 and is in that directory) with the stuff you want to run, and make it executable
<cjwatson> you may need to 'mkdir -p /lib/partman/display.d' first - I'm not sure that that directory will necessarily exist yet when preseed/early_command runs
<cjwatson> you might want to put 'if [ -f /var/lib/partman/initial_auto ]; then exit 0; fi' near the top of your 01early script, as otherwise it may run more than once
<orbitus> cjwatson, thanks very much
<cjwatson> I implemented partman/early_command largely because it was getting embarrassing having to explain that rubbish all the time :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-17
<evand> cjwatson: out of curiosity, is there a historical reason why we do not honor the value of clock-setup/ntp-server in the ntpdate package?  I had initially assumed it was used beyond just setting the clock at install time, but that does not appear to be the case.
<cjwatson> ntpdate shouldn't honour it itself but maybe clock-setup should adjust ntpdate's configuration ...
<cjwatson> (I don't *know* of a reason)
<evand> filed as bug 388343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388343 in clock-setup "clock-setup should adjust ntpdate's configuration with preseeded ntp servers" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388343
<evand> I don't think it's a priority -- I haven't heard anyone complaining about it -- but it seemed a bit odd and I wanted to get it written down somewhere.
<davmor2> cjwatson: cd is now ejecting correctly :D
<cjwatson> excellent
<davmor2> I'm still getting the mounted harddrive issue though
<evand> hrm, we/I never made a branch for casper hardy changes :-/
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3285 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Keep ecryptfs-utils installed if it's already in use by users on an
<CIA-4> ubiquity: existing /home (LP: #361627). This duplicates code from user-setup, but
<CIA-4> ubiquity: necessarily so since /target isn't yet mounted when user-setup-ask runs
<CIA-4> ubiquity: in ubiquity.
<xivulon> evand I did more tests yesterday on r136, it seems good to me
<xivulon> I also left a message on #ubuntu-testing
<xivulon> it is up to you and steve at this stage I guess
<evand> given that we cannot reroll CDs, am I safe in assuming you'd like to put this as the download on wubi-installer.org?
<xivulon> evand wubi-installer.org download is redirected to ubuntu.com
<xivulon> so what I mean is replacing http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/wubi.exe
<evand> okay
<evand> so you've tested it, davmor2 has tested it, and I'm assuming you put out a call for testing to ubuntuforums but didn't get any replies, correct?
<xivulon> call for testing was on r134
<xivulon> plus made a request for r136 on #ubuntu-testing
<xivulon> you might want to run a quick test just in case
<xivulon> feedback on the bug reports where people have tried 134 is good
<xivulon> on a separate not would it be possible to generate a casper initrd (with lupin) from http://people.ubuntu.com/~apw/lp376120-jaunty/ ?
<xivulon> and then upload vmlinuz and initrd.gz somewhere, so it would be easier to find testers for 376120
<xivulon> davmor2 ^
<evand> xivulon: testing r136 myself now, then I'll run it by slangasek
<xivulon> thanks, I already mentioned that to steve at UDS
<evand> then I'll address the initrd issue
<xivulon>  hm actually it might be better to backport the patch (http://people.ubuntu.com/~apw/lp376120-jaunty/0001-Fix-_fat_bmap-locking.patch) to 2.6.28-11
<xivulon> actually evand, wait on 136
<xivulon> let me investigate 386733 first
<evand> well, already running through an install, but I'll see what you come back with on that
<xivulon> I will have to that tonight
<juliux> hi
<juliux> i try atm to use preseed again to install my systems at work, i try to create a root an a /var partion
<juliux> that is how the part from preseed looks http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395524/
<cjwatson> juliux: ok ...?
<juliux> i got an error
<juliux> the installer says no root partition
<cjwatson> we'll need to see full logs
<cjwatson> syslog and partman
<juliux> but the preseed looks ok?
<cjwatson> I didn't see an obvious problem at first glance, but you only gave me a small fragment of the preseed file of course
<cjwatson> it would be helpful to have all the information to hand, obviously with any passwords removed
<juliux> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395525/
<juliux> that is the whole preseed.cfg
<juliux> bbl lunchtime
<cjwatson> you don't need partman-auto/choose_recipe, but that shouldn't matter
<cjwatson> ok, get back to me when you have the logs
<cjwatson> juliux: oh, there's a missing backslash at the end of one line
<cjwatson> 			format{ } \
<cjwatson> 			use_filesystem{ }
<cjwatson> 			filesystem{ ext3 } \
<cjwatson> juliux: fix that ...
<evand> cjwatson: if you have a free moment today, I'm keen to get your thoughts on the ubiquity-slideshow discussion I just moved to ubuntu-installer, having written previous versions of the specification yourself, and those versions using HTML for the slides.
<cjwatson> ok, will see what I can do
<evand> thanks, much appreciated
<juliux> cjwatson: http://ubuntu.juliux.de/partman and http://ubuntu.juliux.de/syslog
<cjwatson> you should probably also say "d-i partman/choose_partition select finish" rather than "d-i partman/choose_partition select Finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<cjwatson> but I don't expect that would cause a problem in the absence of the other bug in your preseed file
<cjwatson> the missing backslash has rather badly confused the preseed file parser I think
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i have fixed the mssing backslash
<juliux> and changed the d-i partman/choose_partion select finish row
<juliux> looks good know
<juliux> now
<juliux> cjwatson: i got it work, but is there a way to say take the rest of the harddisk for a special partition?
<cjwatson> just add another partition to the recipe with an enormous weighting?
<cjwatson> there's no way to leave unallocated space in a partitioning recipe (Debian #297201), but you can always create a big placeholder partition
<ubottu> Debian bug 297201 in partman-auto "partman-auto: no documented way to leave free space on a disk" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/297201
<rgreening> evand: ping
<evand> rgreening: hi
<rgreening> have you tried to run usb-creator from trunk under karmic recently?
<evand> I was actually in the middle of attempting to do just that
<rgreening> evand: crash bang boom
<evand> indeed
<evand> digging
<rgreening> I upgraded to karmic... bad idea
<rgreening> :(
<rgreening> I think it's dbus and policykit related, cause it does not ask me to enter a gksu password anymore.
<rgreening> evand: hmm... the format causes a crash... but just make disk is running...
<rgreening> evand: any ideas
<evand> digging at it
<rgreening> k
<davmor2> evand: I've just finished a bunch of tests on wubi r136 seems fine.  It downloads everything it's meant to and seem to be behaving itself nice apart from the vfat issue
<davmor2> I haven't tried it on windows 7 but vista and xp ntfs are okay :)
<evand> davmor2: I tried it in windows 7 and sent an email to ago saying that it was successful
<evand> he wanted to look into a bug before we proceeded though
<davmor2> evand: Cool :)
<davmor2> I saw I just finished read the scroll back :)
 * evand stabs HAL repeatedly
<NCommander> Does ubiquity have an option to do a badblocks scan, or that more or less excusive to the alternate/expert
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r934 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new kernel.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r935 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.9
<rgreening> evand: still digging... must be 6' or more by now :)
<evand> rgreening: heh, I'm not sure at the moment.  I had suspected it was device notification changes for devices that didn't exist anymore, but apparently not.
<rgreening> evand: I wonder if it's a volid (uuid) change?
 * rgreening is probably talking out my a$$
<evand> I commented out the property change notification code entirely and it's still crashing
<evand> so yeah, will have to dig deeper
<evand> but I have to run out and pick up dinner, so it'll have to wait until later
<rgreening> ok, I have some of the gobject stuff ported...
<rgreening> though I'll need some same eyes to review my port
<rgreening> evand: ^ :)
<evand> sure, perhaps push to another branch and I can review it when I get back?
<rgreening> evand: I have changes in a new (temporary) kbackend.py so as to not disrupt the backend.py.
<rgreening> So I can push that and delete it later when we merge back to a single backend
<rgreening> if ok...
<evand> sure
<evand> works for me
<cr3> evand: ping, got a minute to help me understand some preseeding of ubiquity?
<CIA-4> usb-creator: rgreening * r111 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (kbackend.py kde_frontend.py):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Begin to rip out gobject from backend.py. Temporarily add kbackend.py (mirror backend.py) and
<CIA-4> usb-creator: re-write gobject calls to new wrappers in kde_frontend.py. Similar will need to be done for
<CIA-4> usb-creator: gtk_frontend.py and then move kbackend.py to backend.py (once gtk_frontend.py pieces are
<CIA-4> usb-creator: implemented). kde_frontend.py will use kbackend.py until this is done (for test and proof of
<CIA-4> usb-creator: concept).
<rgreening> evand: ping
<rgreening> evand: I've committed the first phase. I'll work on the remaining gobject calls later. I think this will work fine.
<rgreening> evand: was fun to implement gobject_add in qt (not!) :)
<rgreening> timeout_add I mean...
<rgreening> evand: http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2009/06/usb-creator-kde-adventures-in-gobject.html
<rgreening> :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-18
<CIA-4> usb-creator: rgreening * r112 usb-creator/ (3 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Update KDE ui (replace some Qt elements with KDE ones and connect some signals to the ui)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Reorganize some code (move some UI initialization to __initUI)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Make reference to backend really private
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Try and fix format missing volume crash with a try/except block
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Add source_selection_changed and connect appropriate signal to it
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Add isEnabled check for the persist ui elements to get_persistence
<mattn_> hi
<mattn_> i'm trying to set up an modified live-cd at our company
<mattn_> it works already great
<mattn_> but now i'm trying to add a casper script to modify some gconf settings and desktop stuff
<mattn_> adding a new script to /usr/share/initramfs-tools to the casper-bottom folder doesn't help
<mattn_> seems the new script is not executed at all
<mattn_> is there any documentation available on how to customize casper?
<mattn_> even update-initramfs -u isn't helping
<waters> Problem with install .. I just downloaded the iso .. however .. when i try to install .. i have to install in safe graphic mode ... or i only get the blue screen ... Any ideas on this ... Main problem is the only CD i had after i get to 60% tells me it's an input/output error ... so .. i can use the thing from fedora to make a live os on my flash drive ... boot that way .. but .. I cant get it to run in safe mode ... dont know how
<waters> Help .. i need some help with installing ...
<waters> all i get is the blue screen of death ... unless i run in safe graphics mode ...
<davmor2> waters: try asking on #ubuntu  this channel is really meant for development use
<davmor2> #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<evand> waters: are you installing using Wubi?
<waters> nope
<waters> i live cd
<waters> a live 9.04 cd
<waters> i can get it to kinda work if i use the safe graphics mode option ... but doesnt go all the way
<evand> I'm confused then, what is this blue screen you're talking about?  Ubuntu doesn't have that kind of kernel panic mechanism yet
<waters> i think it's an Xwindows problem ..
<waters> like if i do ctrl+alt+f1 and get into a console
<waters> i can do dmesg
<mattn_> davmor2: isn't this the correct channel for my question, too? also tried #ubuntu-devel
<waters> and i see an error drm:i915-GET_VBLANK_COUNTER} *ERROR* tying to get vblank counfor disabled pipe 1
<evand> lets start with the safe graphics mode problem
<evand> can you get to a console and type ubuntu-bug xorg
<waters> yep ...
<evand> please describe the graphics problem in as much detail as you can (you're running the live CD, you had to run safe graphics mode, etc)
<davmor2> mattn_: that would probably be best asked here.
<mattn_> davmor2: thanks - then i'll idle around here and wait for help ;)
<waters> safe graphics is the only way i can see anything when i start the install ... it get's to 60% .. then tells me that the CD or CD-ROM has a problem .. INPUT/OUTPUT ... ok .. so i check the desk .. from the start up ..and it doesn't find a problem ..
<waters> so .. i try to install normal ... no screen ...
<waters> screen is blue ..
<evand> waters: right, so the fact that you're getting into safe graphics at all is a bug that I'm kindly asking you to file using ubuntu-bug xorg
<waters> yeah
<evand> waters: now, regarding the input/output issue, if you can get to the try or install option in safe graphics mode
<waters> i did .. and it get's to 60%
<evand> select install, run it until it crashes, and then put your /var/log/syslog on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, I'd be happy to look at it further
<waters> ok... thanks
<evand> sure thing
<waters> installing ...
<evand> mattn_: the easiest way is going to be unpacking an existing CD, modifying from there, and then rebuilding the initramfs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Boot init
<mattn_> evand: that's what i'm doing
<mattn_> just added a new script to the casper-bottom dir and ran update-initramfs -u
<mattn_> inside the chroot of course
<evand> mattn_: when you boot the CD, hit F6, then escape, then add break=top to the kernel command line parameters.  Is your script in /scripts/casper-bottom, is it +x?
<mattn_> yes - it is executable
<mattn_> will try that break=top once i've burned and created the latest version
<mattn_> evand: no, my customized script is not there - thanks for pointing this switch for me. so i'm doing something wrong while creating the initrd
<mattn_> that's something i can work with - thanks
<evand> anytime
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r183 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-ask):
<CIA-4> user-setup: Allow underscores in usernames, matching change in adduser 3.110ubuntu3
<CIA-4> user-setup: (LP: #388822).
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r184 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.26ubuntu2
<CIA-4> iso-scan: cjwatson * r265 ubuntu/debian/ (69 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~al-maisan/iso-scan/ubuntu
<rgreening> good day evand
<evand> hello
<rgreening> did you have a chance to look at my changes evand
<rgreening> I'd like to add the wrappers to gtk_frontend.py and merge kbackend.py changes to kbackend.py
<rgreening> I tested the kde side, and it works!!!!!! :)
<evand> no, I haven't yet
<rgreening> yay
<evand> but fantastic
<rgreening> I still have the io/watch/child functions to wrap.. but the timeout_add is completed.
<rgreening> evand: http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/ - have a quick look at the second post. describes what I did.
<evand> good deal
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> so, I think it's merge worthy into main backup.py and moving the required stuff to gtk_frontend.py using a quick wrapper to the same call. It's simpler on the gtk side, as we are only using the wrapper to move the function to frontend.
<evand> okay, I'll try to take a closer look once I've cleared some other work off my plate.
<rgreening> k\
<rgreening> I'll see about the remaining gobject stuff.. see how to port them...
<rgreening> can't wait to finish this part... then it's just cleanup tasks (translations, packaging, etc).
<cr3> evand: reping, might you have a moment to help me understand some preseeding of ubiquity?
<cr3> cjwatson: you might know this on top of your head: when installing from the desktop image, the content of .disk/info gets copied to one of the files under /var/log/installer. does the same happen when netinstalling from the alternate image? I'm guessing not because the netinstall could just as well be done directly from the archive
<cjwatson> cr3: bug 364649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364649 in ubiquity "Please include installation media build number in installation logs" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364649
<cjwatson> cr3: i.e. I don't think it does yet, and indeed it isn't guaranteed to exist in general
<evand> cr3: sure
<cr3> evand: so, to follow up on the thread for preseeding the clock-setup, I'm not sure I understand how to determine the package for which to define the preseed. for example, is this right: ubiquity clock-setup/ntp-server string foo.com
<cr3> evand: I tried grepping around ubiquity for ntp-server but I couldn't find anything, so I'd like to have a better understanding of what happens
<evand> cr3: it's in clock-setup, which ubiquity uses.  apt-get source ubiquity; cd ubiquity/d-i/source/clock-setup
<evand> ah, I misread
<evand> d-i or ubiquity is fine, they'll both work
<cr3> evand: hm, how does that work? re. d-i or ubiquity? does that mean anything supported by d-i could be passed along by ubiquity?
<cjwatson> err, the owner is not really very connected to that question
<cjwatson> the first field of a preseed line specifies the owner of the question from debconf's point of view
<cjwatson> this is used for garbage-collection when packages are removed
<cjwatson> "d-i" is a special owner that says "don't copy this question to the installed system", for d-i
<cjwatson> since we don't copy most questions to the installed system at all for ubiquity yet, it doesn't make a whole lot of difference, but when we implement that I guess we'll allow both "d-i" and "ubiquity" to have the same meaning
<cjwatson> in general when preseeding things that are part of the installer you should use "d-i" (or "ubiquity" is OK too in the case of the desktop CD). When you expect preseeding to be processed by a package that's installed on the target system, use the appropriate package name
<cr3> cjwatson: when you say the "the owner is not really very connected to that question", do you mean clock-setup/ntp-server for example which is not really connected to any owner and could potentially be given foobar as an owner, with the only difference that it won't be garbage collected and may affect the package foobar inadvertently?
<cr3> cjwatson: potentially, I could reuse the preseed I use for the alternate image and just augment it with a few ubiquity-specific seeds and I should be good to go
<evand> cr3: I believe that's exactly what he's saying, but you should still use d-i so it will be garbage collected :)
<cr3> evand: right, I was just checksumming that my understanding was correct with some convoluted example :)
<evand> heh, sure
<shtylman> evand: I have a few ideas I have been throughing around for the kubuntu ubiquity installer (http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/ubiquity_idea1.png) .. the biggest question I have is about the sidebar on the left...those are one work descriptions of the task and would probly require new translation entries...would that be acceptable if we went with something like this for kubuntu?
<rgreening> blingy shtylman :P
<shtylman> rgreening: :) one does try
<cr3> evand: another question for you: what's the difference between the ubiquity and user-setup owners? for example, I see both being used for passwd/username
<evand> creating strings for translation isn't a big deal for something like this, but my concern is screen space.  Those strings could get quite large when translated and we're already quite tight on space
<evand> unfortunately I don't have a better suggestion :-/
<evand> cr3: probably the difference of grabbing them via debconf-get-selections
<cr3> evand: in case I want to add more preseed variables, how can I determine whether a particular variable might need to be grabbed via debconf-get-selections?
<cjwatson> cr3: if you give it "foobar" as an owner, it will get copied to the installed system and never ever be removed unless you install and then purge a package called "foobar"
<cjwatson> cr3: but otherwise yes
<shtylman> evand: thanks...I will think about that...didn't really thing about horizontal space :/ (damn my large monitors)
<evand> shtylman: my fault for not pointing this out earlier, but today is FeatureDefinitionFreeze.  I'm not entirely sure if that means community specs have to be done as well, though I would assume so.
<cjwatson> cr3: by "the owner is not really very connected to that question" I meant that what owner you happen to set has nothing to do with whether anything supported by d-i can be passed along by ubiquity
<evand> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-karmic-ubiquity is looking a bit bare at the moment :)
<cjwatson> cr3: you should never be using "user-setup" as an owner; that's a bug
<cjwatson> cr3: as evand says, it might come from debconf-get-selections. Don't use debconf-get-selections.
<cr3> evand: one of my concerns is that if I attempted to reuse the preseed I use for the alternate image for ubiquity, then passwd/username wouldn't've worked because I would've had to add an extra line for user-setup too
<evand> apologies for not being more clear on that
<cjwatson> cr3: use the installation guide instead; we add things that are actually useful there
<cjwatson> right now, debconf-get-selections just gives you *everything*, including loads of stuff that's internal and shouldn't be preseedd
<shtylman> evand: oh my...didn't know that...been all tied up with OO work...
<cjwatson> +e
<shtylman> ok...I will get on the spec fill out...with this mockup and see what I can produce
<cr3> cjwatson: I've been using the preseed.txt.gz from the installation-guide as the base for my preseed template, which has been very useful. should I be expected to be able to use the exact same file for ubiquity as well?
<cr3> by the way, I grab that preseed.txt.gz for each release and just add a few macros here and there to keep the diff between my file and the default one in the guide as short and readable as possible
<cjwatson> cr3: largely
<cjwatson> cr3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation documents the major differences (subject to errors and omissions)
<cr3> cjwatson: excellent! I'll give that a try and follow up if there are any such errors and/or omissions. thanks for the reference!
<cr3> using the same file for both alternate and desktop will make things much easier to maintain
<cjwatson> I see you were the last person to edit that wiki page ;-)
<cr3> cjwatson: I have to do so many things so far and wide, I don't even remember what I might've edited and it was only a month ago :)
<evand> kirkland: Is there anything else that needs to be covered, or you would like to add to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerKarmicEncryptedSwap ?
<xivulon> evand, we can ship r136
<xivulon> I have already starting moving forward to 9.10
<xivulon> should be able to play with grub2 soon
<evand> xivulon: indeed, I ran it by slangasek this morning and I just have to find time today to push it to releases.ubuntu.com
<xivulon> cool
<evand> xivulon: as today is Feature Definition Freeze, can you ensure that the Wubi specification for Karmic is drafted and ready to be reviewed?
<xivulon> sure
<evand> great, thank you
<xivulon> will have to do it tonight do not have the gobby log with me (is it available online?)
<xivulon> on colinux integration, did you have a chat with the kernel team?
<evand> did we take notes in gobby?
<xivulon> yes
<evand> xivulon: not yet, please make that an action item of the spec
<xivulon> I did
<evand> one second, I'll pull them down
<evand> I've emailed them to your gmail account
<xivulon> I think that daemonccc is also working on that (see #376807)
<evand> I've also dumped the notes here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/KarmicWubi and linked everything up.
<xivulon> ot: was looking at genie programming language today (vala with python syntax), I love that stuff!
<evand> I still think that the kernel patches are a *huge* blocker to official support and distribution from Ubuntu, but I'll follow up with the kernel team per the specification
<evand> neat
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> as to genie it would be really cool if it cool spit out c code without gobject when objects are not used, and maybe integrated with tinypy with gobject introspection for embedding...
<xivulon> </ot>
<kirkland> evand: i've been seeing your updates/changes
<kirkland> evand: let me read in full
<kirkland> evand: looks great; simple, to the point; major points covered
<evand> fantastic
<xivulon> evand, shall I put everything in that spec? it's really 2 or 3 things: colinux, wubi-migration, wubi-enhancements, macbook (unlikely)
<evand> I'd put them all in, but do note that individual bits can still be dropped and the spec can be considered complete for karmic
<evand> case in point, colinux
<xivulon> and macbook...
<evand> right
<xivulon> we already have a page for the migration tool by the way
<evand> indeed, I'd just reference that
<evand> as I believe we marked it as approved for 9.04
<evand> or 8.10 :)
<xivulon> 9.04, I guess we changed our views a bit
<evand> oh, good call
<xivulon> just to confirm, we will have migration inside of standard ubiquity, so we will not need a stage 1
<xivulon> previously we agreed to have a stage 1 from within ubuntu, in karmic we decided to actually autodetect wubi installations
<evand> right, I think this is best done within the live environment.  I see no reason for any work outside of that.
<xivulon> yes that is in line with what discussed at last UDS, I will change the previous wiki
<waters> Hi .. when i start ubuntu (a new install) all i get is a blank screen .. i can ctrl+alt+f1 and get to a console ... when i go dmsg i get this error: [drm:i915_get_vblank_counter} *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 1.. Anyone got time to help?
<xivulon> mpt, evand I had mentioned this change to the partitioning page UI in california, created a new page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPartitioningPageProposal
<xivulon> still think it's a good approach
<evand> xivulon: I started a conversation with Ivanka (head of the Design and User Experience team) at UDS on ubiquity usability.  They seem to be a bit too busy for us at the moment, but she said the installer was on her radar, and I'll be sure to bring that design up when our turn comes for their resources.
<cjwatson> waters: I think you'll need to ask either the kernel or X folks; it's a bit beyond me at least
<waters> ok .. thanks
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Someone from Debian asked me to advocate LP #387944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387944 in busybox "busybox-initramfs does not include wc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387944
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: yes, I'm aware of it and am merging busybox at the moment
<cjwatson> I'm already planning to include that change in my upload
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Thanks.
<cody-somerville> :)
<mpt> xivulon, I like the first part
<evand> mpt: any idea on when and if you guys will be looking into the installer?
<mpt> evand, no, sorry
<mpt> I'd dearly love to
<evand> no worries at all
<evand> we've already got plenty to do this cycle :)
<xivulon> do you think that it would be possible to upgrade the packages concurrently with a Wubi migration? Say migrating 9.04 wubi installation via a 9.10 CD. Certainly it would be impossible to upgrade some of the packages.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: rgreening * r113 usb-creator/ (TODO usbcreator/kde_frontend.py):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Begin working on translation support for kde_frontend.py (needs lots of love)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Add warning dialog for when user cancels progress dialog and update connects
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Remove unnecessary update_persist_label() (update directly in connect instead)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Ensure Make Startup Disk button is disabled from start
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Update TODO
<evand> xivulon: one step at a time :)
<evand> I'm happy to just have the migration working for 9.10
<kirkland> cjwatson: got a minute?  i need to chat with you about /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<kirkland> cjwatson: 3 users in 3 days have either re-installed jaunty, or upgraded from jaunty -> karmic
<kirkland> cjwatson: they backed up or preserved $HOME, but did not do the same for /var/lib/ecryptfs
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm going to need to fix this in a Jaunty SRU for the jaunty->karmic upgrade scenario
<kirkland> cjwatson: i wanted to bounce the idea off of you before i implement it
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'd create an /etc/init.d/ecryptfs, that does a mkdir -p /home/.ecryptfs && mount -o bind /home /home/.ecryptfs
<kirkland> cjwatson: /home/.ecryptfs will be a bind mountpoint only;  but will be established at boot, before any user logs in and mounts their homedir
<kirkland> cjwatson: the config data that lives in each user's /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER dir would be moved to /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs
<kirkland> cjwatson: which would move it out of /var, and into their unmounted home dir
<kirkland> cjwatson: users are good with backing up $HOME, so they'd keep a copy of their config data in that case
<cjwatson> kirkland: not today, sorry; can you send me a mail instead?
<kirkland> cjwatson: sure
<kirkland> cjwatson: i may well be able to attach a patch by that point
<kirkland> cjwatson: after my spec definitions are done
<kirkland> cjwatson: just one quick question ....
<kirkland> cjwatson: are you diabolically opposed to a /home/.ecryptfs bind mount?
<kirkland> cjwatson: would you prefer /.home instead?
<cjwatson> sorry, I *really* can't do this right now
<cjwatson> I'm trying to fill out financial declaration forms for school, and am only at the computer looking for information
<kirkland> cjwatson: good luck ;-)  ttyl
<xivulon> evand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/KarmicWubi
<evand> xivulon:  awesome!  I'll take a closer look when I get back from walking the dog.  Thanks a bunch for doing that so quickly!
<xivulon> evand, np, feel free to edit
<xivulon> mpt, evand fyi, I made a couple of enhancements to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPartitioningPageProposal
<cr3> might it be possible that late_command runs very early when attempting to preseed ubiquity? I've been seeing in-target errors popping by immediately after the preseed is being retrieved
<cjwatson> I'm not aware that preseed/late_command is processed by casper/ubiquity at all
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-19
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r460 ubuntu/debian/ (archlist changelog control): Disable building for hppa, since it's EOL.
<rgreening> evand: well, I keep trashing my usb stick :) progress I guess .. haha
<purplefool> hi, was bedeutet 'writelines() argument must be a sequence of strings'?  wie kann ich das korregieren?
<_ruben> this is an english channel, and where are you seeing that?
<cjwatson> ("what does 'writelines() argument must be a sequence of strings' mean?  how can I correct this?")
<purplefool> gads, sorry!!  my display is german and i didn't want that.  good, i am trying to install in winxp and this is what i get through the installer
<cjwatson> purplefool: could we see the full log, e.g. on paste.ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> it's an error from the python standard library, but hard to say why you're getting it without context
<purplefool> where should i past it...have the log just for this question^^
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu.com please?
<purplefool> ok, now you will see what a noob i am...how do i paste it?
<purplefool> ok, done...was easier then i thought
<cjwatson> get it into the clipboard (Edit->Copy in an editor or whatever), right-click->Paste in text box on website?
<cjwatson> alternatively paste.debian.net has a file upload widget
<purplefool> am working with windows at the moment^^
 * cjwatson files a request for a file upload widget to be added to paste.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> anyway, need you to give me the URL that paste.ubuntu.com gave you
<purplefool> oh...sorry...here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/199025/
<purplefool> does this show anything that makes sence? or helps?
<cjwatson> hmm, ok, a wubi bug, the main wubi guy isn't here at the moment
<cjwatson> oh, he is :-)
<cjwatson> xivulon: purplefool is reporting http://paste.ubuntu.com/199025/ with what looks like current wubi
<cjwatson> wubi's tasklist.error exception handling doesn't preserve the traceback position unfortunately
<purplefool> that was english...but i have no idea what it means.  it sounds like the problem wasn't recoreded.
<purplefool> why is the cd checking all the other drives for information?  is that normal?
<xivulon> cjwatson, that is an odd version, I believe we shipped r129, in any case that bug should have been fixed in r136
<xivulon> purplefool: can you please try wubi r136
<purplefool> if you tell me what wubi is and what r136 is i would be very happy to do that.
<purplefool> ok, am downloading wubi right now...don't know if it is r136, but it should be the latest version.  this is the page:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#wubi
<purplefool> ok, still get r129 with my download...btw, r136 is revision, correct?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/wubi-r136.exe is a current build, but probably not signed
<evand> top of my list this morning is pushing that to releases.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> xivulon: would something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/199032/ (totally untested) make sense?
<purplefool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/199031/  this is the cutandüaste for r129...will look for r136 and download it now.
<cjwatson> evand: it also seems kind of unfortunate that tracebacks from wubi expose Z:\home\evan\bzr\wubi.trunk\build\... - I don't suppose that can be fixed?
<purplefool> ok, now it is being installed...don't know what the prob was, but thx for your help in finding the right wubi (cute name...sounds like a childs stuffed animal!)
<cjwatson> "Windows UBuntu Installer"
<evand> I'm sure at the very least we could tidy that up in an excepthook, but I'll put trying to find a cleaner solution on my todo list.
<xivulon> sorry I am on/off from machine as I have to rush out, cjwatson seems reasonable, but will have to spend more than 2secs on it to digest
<xivulon> cjwatson the full path is due to the byte-compilation stage
<xivulon> via pypack
<xivulon> ehm pylauncher
<xivulon> src/pylauncher/pack.py > compile
<xivulon> I guess py_compile.compile -> dfile argument will do ? will have a second look later
<xivulon> have to go now
<mpt> "When installing, the keyboard layout suggestion should be based on the time zone chosen."
<mpt> It already is, right?
<evand> mpt: indeed it is
<mpt> hm, wonder why this person thought it isn't
<mpt> he/she is in Portugal
<mpt> I'll ask
<cjwatson> mpt: it depends. It's based on a combination of language and country.
<cjwatson> Being in Portugal does get you a Portuguese keyboard by default though, as far as I can see.
<evand> shtylman: if you're done editing, can you please mark your spec as "Review"?
<evand> shtylman: also, were you keen on taking on the oem-config / ubiquity merge, or am I okay to punt that to another developer?
<evand> xivulon: dreamhost lets you run IRC clients on their servers now?
<xivulon> ah that is interesting
<xivulon> by the way created 389424, will patch later on tonight, thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> cool, ta
<shtylman> evand: marked, also...if there is a developer willing to take it on that would be good...ive had my hands full with other stuff...but if not, I will tackle it :)
<evand> sure thing, I think mterry is willing to work on it as part of the oem-config specification
<evand> shtylman: you might want to also poke Riddell about approving it.  I know we're past the deadline, but perhaps he can talk to Rick (or whoever that falls to) about an exception.
<shtylman> evand: will do :) thanks
<rgreening> evand: you have a chance to look over the recent changes to usb-creator?
<evand> indeed, looked it over last night.  It looks okay, feel free to merge that in
<evand> be sure to do so in a way that preserves history
<evand> so bzr mv
<rgreening> sure
<evand> thanks
<rgreening> I'll write the wrappers for the gtk_frontend.py as part fo the merge.
<rgreening> oh, and persistance would try and create a casper file that was x MB * 1024^2... seems it wasn't down converted before being passed to the install.py.
<rgreening> I've fixed in local and will push that up too
 * rgreening wondered why my stick kept running out of space
<rgreening> :P
<evand> heh
<evand> my fault, I must've screwed up the merge into trunk at UDS
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> np, I'll up my changes later today. gotta go buy a fathers day gift...
<kirkland> cjwatson: hiya, i'm still looking for some feedback on that /var/lib/ecryptfs issue
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have a package i'm testing now, seems to be doing most of what i want
<kirkland> cjwatson: but the design itself could use some more eyeballs
<cjwatson> kirkland: the basic design seems reasonably plausible to me. I definitely prefer /home/.ecryptfs over /.home; it seems more appropriately contained to me, more expressive, and I dislike new directories off / anyway
<kirkland> cjwatson: agreed.
<cjwatson> kirkland: do be insanely careful about moving the files across from /var though; they might be on different filesystems so it won't just be a rename
<cjwatson> kirkland: think about what happens if the move is interrupted half-way through
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, use cp -a, check the return, then delete?
<kirkland> cjwatson: this data *should* be very, very small
<cjwatson> I'd use rsync so that it can be more easily restarted
<cjwatson> but I suppose that works too if it's just configuration
<kirkland> cjwatson: at least, the data that ecryptfs puts there is a trivial amount, a few bytes, less than 1K
<cjwatson> perhaps cp -a one user at a time
<kirkland> cjwatson: rsync isn't on the desktop, i don't think
 * kirkland hits that sometimes
<cjwatson> hmm, I have neither /var/lib/ecryptfs/ nor /home/.ecryptfs/. Should I?
<cjwatson> rsync Task: standard
<cjwatson> you could depend on it, most people will have it already
<cjwatson> but I think your cp -a approach is probably ok
<kirkland> cjwatson: do you have an encrypted home?
<kirkland> cjwatson: or just encrypted private?
<cjwatson> oh, no, just private
<cjwatson> ok
<kirkland> cjwatson: encrypted private are unaffected
<cjwatson> right, of course
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/199393/
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's my work in progress diff
<kirkland> cjwatson: you might start at the bottom, looking at the init script
<cjwatson> mkdir -m 600 -p, just in case
<cjwatson> will save an error if it already exists if nothing else
<kirkland> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> gar, why are these scripts not set -e? oh well
<kirkland> cjwatson: which one?
<kirkland> cjwatson: the init script is sh -e
<kirkland> cjwatson: is that the same thing?
<cjwatson> at least the init script is
<cjwatson> ecryptfs-setup-private isn't
<kirkland> cjwatson: right, i'd like to fix that, for sure
<cjwatson> sh -e is near enough the same thing
<kirkland> cjwatson: what's the difference?
<kirkland> sh -e and set -e
<cjwatson> I tend to write 'set -e' separately nowadays because that means you can use 'sh -x' on a script without changing its error-handling behaviour
<cjwatson> otherwise they're identical
<kirkland> oh
<kirkland> cool
<kirkland> i'll abide by that hence forth
<cjwatson> would it be better to use mountpoint(1) rather than mount | grep?
<kirkland> cjwatson: good call
<kirkland> cjwatson: didn't know that was around
<cjwatson> [ ... -a ... ] => [ ... ] && [ ... ] for portability
<cjwatson> perhaps 'rm "/home/.$PKG/$i/.$PKG"' => 'rm -f "/home/.$PKG/$i/.$PKG"'? (at least I tend to do that out of habit)
<cjwatson> probably makes no difference
<kirkland> cjwatson: -a && ... ack
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay
<cjwatson> in ecryptfs-fix-link, I'd recommend just testing the output of readlink for equality rather than that grep. Usernames can contain "." which is a metacharacter to grep
<cjwatson> ln -snf> good, a lot of people forget that -n
<cjwatson> why "/home/.$PKG/$i/.$PKG" in the init script but "/home/.$PKG/$i/.ecryptfs" in fix-link?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah, testing sent me to the manpage to find -snf :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll fix that, i'm trying to $PKG as much as possible now
<kirkland> cjwatson: the name shift from screen-profiles -> byobu make me realize the value in that :-)
<cjwatson> I wonder if variables or shell functions or something would make it a bit more readable
<kirkland> cjwatson: which one?
<cjwatson> it's quite hard to glance at "/home/.$PKG/$i/.$PKG" and be sure no characters have been left out :)
<kirkland> good point
<cjwatson> home_config_dir () { echo "/home/.$1/$2/$1"; }   "$(home_config_dir "$PKG" "$i")" or something
<cjwatson> maybe that doesn't help
<cjwatson> ... and I left a dot out there :-)
<cjwatson> I think that's my nitpicking budget exhausted
<kirkland> cjwatson: question about your readlink comment
<kirkland> cjwatson: how do you recommend I get around that grep?
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, test equality
<cjwatson> oh, but it isn't equality
<cjwatson> is it?
<cjwatson> is that * at the end of the grep meant to be .* ?
<kirkland> cjwatson: right, i used the grep to handle trailing slashes
<cjwatson> or is it zero-or-more slashes?
<kirkland> cjwatson: links can have 0 or more trailing slashes
<cjwatson> readlink -f canonicalises those away
<kirkland> sweet, thanks.
<cjwatson> or you could do target="$(readlink "/home/.$PKG" | sed 's,/*$,,')" if you didn't want to rely on that
<cjwatson> but readlink -f is probably sane anyway - oh, waitaminute, that doesn't work if somebody made /var/lib/ecryptfs a symlink to a directory on another partition
<cjwatson> so I think you might need the sed approach
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/199405/
<cjwatson> I've been known to make /var a symlink to /space/var on awkwardly-laid-out systems :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: hrm
<cjwatson> ("$readlink" => "$LINK" in your paste BTW)
<kirkland> shite
<kirkland> okay
<cjwatson> LINK="$(readlink "/home/.$PKG" | sed 's,/*$,,')"; if [ "$LINK" = "/var/lib/$PKG/$USER" ]; then ... fi
<kirkland> cjwatson: is it standard to quote LINK="$(...)" ?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i've never done it that way
<kirkland> LINK=$(...)   or LINK=`...`   <--- me uses
<cjwatson> I believe that strictly speaking it isn't necessary, but I can never quite remember whether it is or not and my standard policy is to quote any $-expansion unless I'm sure I don't need to
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay
<cjwatson> "The text after the = in each variable assignment undergoes tilde expansion, parameter expansion, command substitution, arithmetic expansion, and quote removal before being assigned to the variable." says bash(1)
<cjwatson> so no word splitting, and therefore you're right that the quotes aren't necessary
<cjwatson> dash(1) is a lot less clear but I think that is standard behaviour
<kirkland> <cjwatson> mkdir -m 600 -p, just in case
<cjwatson> err, that was somewhere up above, ecryptfs-setup-private I think
<cjwatson> I think it was just code you were moving around
<kirkland> 600 vs 700?
<kirkland> ah
<cjwatson> I meant 'mkdir -m 600' vs. 'mkdir -m 600 -p'
<kirkland> right, that makes more sence
<kirkland> sense, even
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, so here are the things I've tested, and verified to fix ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: encrypted private users are not affected, as their .Private and .ecryptfs dirs are real directories in $HOME, and not symlinks
<kirkland> cjwatson: encrypted home users are affected, by design of course
<kirkland> cjwatson: for that bind mount (init script) to work, NO encrypted home user can be logged in with a mounted home
<kirkland> cjwatson: otherwise, the bind mount would latch onto the mounted cleartext data, and not the underlying dir
<kirkland> cjwatson: the check exists in the init script
<kirkland> cjwatson: on upgrade, restarting that init script will "warn", but still exit 0 such that the package upgrade succeeds
<kirkland> cjwatson: for all practical purposes, this won't really take effect until the next reboot, hence the touch reboot-required in the postinst
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> hmm, two concerns about fix-link
<kirkland> cjwatson: hit me
<cjwatson> oh, well, one was a misreading on my part, I read $HOME as /home
<cjwatson> (sigh)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i can variablize that to BIND_DIR="/home/.$PKG"
<cjwatson> the second, though, is that it runs every single time a user logs in for the rest of time
<cjwatson> this seems perhaps a little heavyweight. can we think of a better way?
<kirkland> cjwatson: heh, this is the lightweight version :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i had some C code that did this in pam_ecryptfs.c
<cjwatson> I was about to suggest that that might be lighter weight
<cjwatson> shell scripts tend to fork quite a bit
<cjwatson> one syscall for readlink() is surely better than fork() execve() load bunch of libraries readlink() exit() in terms of weight
<kirkland> cjwatson: building the strings and the stat() calls weren't as trivial (in code writing) as shell
<kirkland> cjwatson: but it could certainly be done
<cjwatson> right, the code is more work, but the ultimate system impact should be less
<cjwatson> I think I'd be happier with that if it's feasible, given that pam_ecryptfs is running anyway
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, there's the chowning too
<kirkland> cjwatson: the pam stuff runs as root
<kirkland> cjwatson: so permissions need to be fixed on the symlink
<cjwatson> I agree you have to be a bit careful
<cjwatson> but the syscall sequence shouldn't be all that long
<kirkland> cjwatson: i can do it that way
<kirkland> cjwatson: one other idea, though
<kirkland> cjwatson: what if this script were "removed" at some point, once it was guaranteed unnecessary ?
<cjwatson> I think I'd still be happier with it being done in C
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, no problem
<kirkland> cjwatson: back to the reboot-required issue ...
<cjwatson> it just seems a lot simpler from a system integration / packaging POV
<kirkland> cjwatson: if the admin tries to adduser --encrypt-home <newuser>, before that bind mount is established (before reboot, for practical purposes), that will fail
<cjwatson> if you wanted to remove it at some point, you wouldn't be able to ship it as a straightforward file in the package, since it isn't unnecessary until all users have logged in and had their directories moved over
<cjwatson> meh, have adduser fail then :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i've handled it somewhat gracefully with informative error messages
<kirkland> cjwatson: it does
<cjwatson> I think that's ok?
<cjwatson> oh, one more point on pam_ecryptfs
<cjwatson> is there any possibility that /home might be on NFS?
<kirkland> cjwatson: right, except that the user *is* created, but the home encrypting fails, so that user is sorta busted
<cjwatson> if so, you need to make sure to do the home directory editing with dropped privileges, due to root_squash
<kirkland> cjwatson: was wondering if there was a clean-up-user-if-add-fails option or handler in adduser
<cjwatson> I think so
<kirkland> cjwatson: known bug, ecryptfs kernel support broken for NFS and Samba
<kirkland> cjwatson: so there aren't any working encrypted-home-on-nfs that i know of
<kirkland> cjwatson: it's not possible at this point
<kirkland> cjwatson: however, i did start the initscript at 47 (just after nfs) in case that starts working one day
<cjwatson> well, nevertheless, it seems perhaps a prudent approach to do the home directory changes with dropped privileges
<cjwatson> on the minimal-privilege principle if nothing else
<cjwatson> if it's possible with PAM's ordering, that is
<kirkland> cjwatson: so in the pam_* bits, drop privs
<cjwatson> or do it in a hook that already runs with dropped privileges, if there's an appropriate one
<kirkland> cjwatson: which i'd need to do anyway to handle the symlink ownership properly
<cjwatson> but yes. ask slangasek if in doubt :-)
<cjwatson> nah, in principle you could use lchown
<cjwatson> but anyway
<cjwatson> for adduser: I don't think there is actually any rollback support. Maybe just check for the doomed situation up-front before starting? You're already hacking adduser directly rather than using any particular hooks so that seems no great hardship
<kirkland> cjwatson: i was actually thinking about creating this as a standalone program.c and fork/exec'ing it
<kirkland> cjwatson: would make my testing thereof atomically easier
<kirkland> cjwatson: could be a function in pam_ecryptfs.c though
<cjwatson> perhaps for prototyping, but I'd like to have a very good reason for any extra processes in a standard login session
<kirkland> cjwatson: understood
<cjwatson> they tend to add up rather
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll integrate it directly
<cjwatson> you could give it a main() function, compiled conditionally
<kirkland> cjwatson: bah, i'll just put it in pam_ecryptfs.c
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have a mostly working prototype already
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, so back to the testing situation, everything is definitely hunky dorey after the reboot, adduser being the only known breakage (though gracefully handled)  prior to reboot
<kirkland> cjwatson: so the init script throws an error message if you try to stop it (should not unmount this dir)
<kirkland> cjwatson: but the admin can obviously umount /home/.ecryptfs
<kirkland> cjwatson: which might yank away access of other users to their .ecryptfs data
<kirkland> cjwatson: they can continue to login, no problem.
<kirkland> cjwatson: but they can't logout, or change their pwd
<cjwatson> interesting symptoms :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: heh, yeah
<cjwatson> same would go if /home were mounted separately and the admin unmounted that, though
<kirkland> cjwatson: it would be a "dumb" thing for an admin to do
<cjwatson> actually, wouldn't the admin get EBUSY?
<cjwatson> *shouldn't* the admin get EBUSY?
<kirkland> cjwatson: not in my testing, unless someone is doing something in .ecryptfs
<cjwatson> oh, 'cos it's just configuration not files
<kirkland> cjwatson: right
<cjwatson> or not data anyway
<cjwatson> you could have something hold an fd open there, but I don't know that it's worth it - just a DDTT
<kirkland> cjwatson: the only way i see around this is having the real data somewhere permanently accessible, and not bind mounted
<kirkland> cjwatson: which was previously /var/lib/ecryptfs <---- what we're trying to get rid of
<kirkland> cjwatson: RH solved this for polyinstantiation with /home/.$USER directories
<cjwatson> remind me why it can't be a *real* directory /home/.ecryptfs?
<cjwatson> and have pam_ecryptfs look for configuration under that?
<cjwatson> ISTM that you only have this problem because you want to have ecryptfs keep looking in /home/$USER/.ecryptfs
<cjwatson> perhaps breaking that constraint would be easier overall
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah, that could be done;  create a list of places where .ecryptfs might be found
<kirkland> cjwatson: so the other thing this is trying to solve is to give users's access to their encrypted .Private data for backups
<kirkland> cjwatson: the bind mount solves that too
<cjwatson> right, it does, but you could deal with that by a similar migration path for .Private
<cjwatson> data migration rather than config migration
<cjwatson> I dunno, just seems like a potential option with some upsides
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, well, let me toss this one out ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: which i did pitch for jaunty, but i don't remember why it got nack'd
<kirkland> cjwatson: /home/.$USER, real dir with actual .ecryptfs and .Private
<kirkland> cjwatson: /home/.$USER/.Private mounted on top of /home/$USER
<kirkland> cjwatson: /home/.$USER always available
<kirkland> cjwatson: hence, .ecryptfs and .Private encrypted data (for backups) always available
<kirkland> cjwatson: users wanted to back up their cleartext data backup $HOME
<kirkland> cjwatson: users wanting to backup their encrypted data backup /home/.$USER
<cjwatson> I didn't like doubling the number of directory entries in /home
<cjwatson> there may be significant performance considerations there on some filesystems
<cjwatson> /home/.ecryptfs/$USER avoids those performance considerations hitting every path lookup under /home
<cjwatson> I don't honestly see why /home/.ecryptfs/$USER is any more difficult to implement than /home/.$USER
<cjwatson> and it seems more appropriately contained
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's fair, i think
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'd like to avoid the bind mount for sure!
<cjwatson> either way, you need to worry about moving .Private
<cjwatson> (for migration)
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's a simple inode mv, though, right?
<kirkland> cjwatson: would doublecheck the mountpoints
<kirkland> cjwatson: but /home/$USER and /home/.ecryptfs should be on the same $fs
<kirkland> cjwatson: i guess the check is $HOME ?= /home/$USER  :-)
<cjwatson> rename() should be atomic even on directories if they're on the same fs, yes
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'm on board with you then
<kirkland> cjwatson: ditch the bind mount mess
<kirkland> cjwatson: make /home/.ecryptfs a real dir
<cjwatson> and the only nasty cases are when some idiot did mount --bind /space/my-home-directory /home/idiot
<kirkland> cjwatson: with /home/.ecryptfs/[$USERS]
<cjwatson> (ok, idiot is harsh ...)
<cjwatson> but you could always have a fallback case for that
<kirkland> cjwatson: heh
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i still need a little bit of symlink fixing handled in the init script (no mounting, though)
<kirkland> cjwatson: as well as the mv of the real dir
<cjwatson> symlinks in the user's home directory might still be nice for discoverability
<kirkland> cjwatson: and we'll still need one minor bit of C code in the pam module to handle the fixup too
<cjwatson> /home/.ecryptfs/ is a bit non-obvious to find if you don't know it's there
<kirkland> cjwatson: right, absolutely
<cr3> hi folks, I'm getting a TimezoneApply error raised in ./scripts/install.py for a time/zone value of America/New_York
<cr3> actually, specifying US/Eastern seems to work
<evand> American/New_York should work.  Are you certain you entered it correctly?
<evand> the timezone_apply code is really simple
<evand> err America/New_York ;)
<cjwatson> cr3: need the full logs for that kind of error, the traceback alone tends to be uninformative
<cr3> cjwatson: ok, I'll try to reproduce again this weekend. I'm really looking forward to having live cd images tested automatically before Monday
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-21
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r137 trunk/ (50 files in 19 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> wubi: * Upped references to 9.10/karmic
<CIA-4> wubi: * Synched grubutil branch with upstream
<CIA-4> wubi: * Do not show original absolute path of bytecompiled modules in error
<CIA-4> wubi:  logs (LP: #389424)
<CIA-4> wubi: * Use sys.exc_info() in error logs as suggested by Colin J. Watson
<CIA-4> wubi:  (LP: #389424)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-21
<TheMuso> /
<ara> cjwatson, hello
<cjwatson> hi
<ara> cjwatson, during the revision of the ISO testing testcases at UDS (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-maverick-iso-testcases-review) we discussed to add a new testcase for broken internet
<ara> cjwatson, was it you who asked for it?
<cjwatson> I don't *think* so although I'm not certain
<ara> cjwatson, I was about to add it, but I am not sure what the person who requested it was looking for
<cjwatson> might've been ev
<ev> indeed, though I don't recall for certain whether or not it was me
<ev> either way, the install should complete successfully in that case, correctly prompting the user post-install for language pack installation (assuming they haven't selected EN)
<ara> ev, but if the internet broke during lang-pack installation?
<ev> ara: indeed, it should gracefully handle that case by still showing the incomplete language support message
<ara> ev, OK, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: when using debootstrap, are recommends installed?  if so, how do I add --no-install-recommends ?
<cjwatson> they aren't
<cjwatson> kirkland: ^-
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks
<mloop> Hello
<mloop> I really need some help with Ubuntu and networking, can anyone please answer some questions?
<EtienneG> is there any good doc on partman-crypto?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-22
<jook> Hey folks. Anyone know about Wubi? I'm having some trouble with the second reboot.
<jook> Anyone know about Wubi? I'm having some trouble with the second reboot. It just goes to a grub command prompt, and I don't have a clue what to do with that.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1322 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu9
<corecode> hey
<corecode> is the netboot install kernel different from the default linux-image?
<corecode> i'm missing the atl1c ethernet module
<cjwatson> the kernel is the same but the initrd is different
<cjwatson> the bug you refer to is bug 557130, fixed in maverick
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 557130 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Kernel module atl1c missing from installer image (affects: 4) (heat: 26)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557130
<corecode> comment 10 talks about -proposed
<corecode> can i just copy the -proposed installer image and it should work?
<corecode> i'll try that
<corecode> nope, that one doesn't contain atl1c either
<corecode> try2: copy module into initrd
<corecode> yep, that worked
<corecode> had some trouble with re-generating the cpio tho :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-23
<Joit> hi where can i make a suggestion about the install from the live cd / blackscreen
<cjwatson> stop asking where, and just spit it out :-)
<Joit>  :p
<Joit> i add at the recover mode at the linux line nomodeset, and it fixed it, to go through all screens
<Joit> just, as is pick from the menu dpkg it removed the line again, and i had to put it new in, but then i came to kde, and i could install nvidia driver from the net
<Joit> and beside, it fixed some broken pckage, what seems are at the cd
<cjwatson> um, is this a maverick daily build?
<cjwatson> released images shouldn't have any broken packages
<Joit> no, ubuntu 10.4
<cjwatson> then there is some deeper problem, and you should just file a bug with full logs and explain exactly what you were doing
<Joit> well i did dload it couple times, but few files still had allways an error
<cjwatson> did you check the image checksums, and have you cleaned your CD drive?
<Joit> at last it worked, to install it over the live cd
<Joit> well i burned it with 3 different burners, but its allwas the sae file
<cjwatson> did you check the image checksums?
<Joit> and did dload the iso few times also
<cjwatson> we don't release images with broken files, ever
<Joit> i did not check them really, no
<cjwatson> what exactly is the error message?
<cjwatson> the one that leads you to believe that there are broken packages on the CD
<Joit> when i check the cd for errors it says can not be readed
<cjwatson> what exactly is the error message?
<cjwatson> please don't paraphrase it :)
<Joit> well, what you expect from my grey cells :p
<Joit> i will check it, and put the cd in on the other pc
<cjwatson> if I see the exact error message, copied exactly, then I can probably say whether it's a physical hardware problem or a software problem
<Joit> mm wait, that was after install
<Joit> i did install it with the live cd
<Joit> after it was installed, i figured it out, how to boot with nomodeset, and get he screen with this optinos for continue normal boot dpkg check and few others
<Joit> i did run dpkg and it gaves me this message, looking for broken pakages
<Joit> and it did start dloading 170 mb
<cjwatson> EXACT
<Joit> but i have no log for that
<cjwatson> sorry to shout but you keep paraphrasing things
<Joit> lol
<cjwatson> I just want a copy of the error message you're seeing
<cjwatson> seriously, it's so much quicker
<cjwatson> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<cjwatson> if you have to go through recovery mode after installation, then something has gone wrong during installation and it would be easier to just fix that
<cjwatson> so, I need the full installation log to find out what
<cjwatson> you should find it in /var/log/installer/syslog
<Joit> i think more, that it did not have the right driver for the nvidia, its from 6xx serie
<Joit> but my point is actually not the broken packages, but for the recover mode the parameter nomodeset would be better
<cjwatson> I don't think that's true across the board, sadly
<cjwatson> it will make some hardware work better and other hardware work much worse
<cjwatson> it's not something we can apply everywhere - if it were then it could just be the default
<cjwatson> it's awkward
<Joit> but for the first install it is soemthing neutral isnt it
<cjwatson> I would not say so
<cjwatson> we're getting to the point where modesetting is in general much better tested and much more reliable, with a few exceptions such as the one you appear to be running into
<Joit> but anyhow it bothers me, that actually most cards has a vesa mode, what is there since begiinning, and the most should work with it
<cjwatson> and I think the tradeoff now is that people with your kinds of problems should be reporting bugs to get modesetting fixed, rather than campaigning to have modesetting switched off in some situations
<cjwatson> nomodeset is there as an emergency escape hatch for people with problems, but it isn't a permanent situations
<cjwatson> situation
<cjwatson> err.  I mean "solution"
<Joit> well grub gives a hard time also to keep it in, i tried to add the line, but it seems he did ignore it
<Joit> just worked with a wooden mallet
<Joit> ok finnished now, i did pick the option check cd for errors, it ended and only pop up errors found in 13 files
<Joit> this was the live kbuntu cd
<Joit> 10.4
<Joit> press any key to reboot...
<cjwatson> what errors?
<Joit> it did not say more then this line
<cjwatson> can I have the installation log, please?
<Joit> that is what i got when i boot from the live cd, and choose check cd/dvd
<Joit> does it save it that way?
<cjwatson> ah, no
<cjwatson> so if that shows errors, it's really not worth attempting an installation
<cjwatson> we'd force everyone through that check by default except that it's sloww
<cjwatson> you need to figure out why the check fails - the one thing I can say is that it's certainly not a problem with the master ISO image; even if it had got through QA like that, we'd have heard more about it by more
<cjwatson> by now
<cjwatson> so either you have a network problem that means that the download persistently gets corrupted for you, or you have a bad burner, or the reader in the computer you're trying to use is bad, or the actual disk is broken somehow, or (rarely) there's a bug in the kernel that means it fails to read from your CD controller
<Joit> i dont know, really, i did dload the iso's few times from different mirrors, did burn them with different burner, but allwas get a error at some certain files.
<cjwatson> I understand, but that is where the problem lies
<Joit> when this would happen at normal copying files at my pc, i would say, the source is bad
<Joit> btw, i checked the syslog, it is emtpy
<Joit> at last kubuntu runs now by me, after i did get the right drivers from the net and it fixed the files over dpkg
<Joit> and back to grub, seems vers2 is not really better at adding lines during the boot
<Joit> anyhow, it seems it cant keep it right now
<cjwatson> just add them to the right lines in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<cjwatson> there's a big comment at the top of /boot/grub/grub.cfg telling you what to do
<Joit> well, when i have the problem with the blackscreen , i cant add anything, becuase i dont have access to this files
<ogra> on a sidenote there are MD5SUM files on the download server, did you check your iso against them ?
<Joit> no i did not, md5sum is a terminal prog, and i tried first to dload the files freh, or burn them
<ogra> well, that should be the first checkpoint if the selftest fails
<ogra> checking the iso is ok
<ogra> if that is the case, its likely that your media is broken or you burned to fast, burning at slower speed might help
<Joit> well, when i dload a iso, i think, they should been checked from the one, wo upload them
<ogra> they are
<Joit> i did burn them also slowly, 8x, and with infrarecorder, thats a program, what they suggest at the ubuntu page
<ogra> which is why the md5sum files are provided, but that doesnt help if your iso gets corrupted on download
<cjwatson> adding kernel arguments during boot should be straightforward - they go on the end of the 'linux' line
<cjwatson> you can 'cat /proc/cmdline' after boot to check that they took
<Joit> well i use a free download manager, and i never get a corrpted file with it
<Joit> so it guess it must be the source
<cjwatson> the source is correct
<cjwatson> honestly, I understand why you're saying this, but we would know :-)
<Joit> and few different sources, burned with different burners, allways the same file what is corrumpted, what would be there logical?
<Joit> i will see, what i can do with md5sum
<ogra> right, start with that
<Joit> well, actually nm, i have it installed, and now knopw, how i can do it again, if, and therefor i dont bother much more with it
<cjwatson> by way of showing good faith, I'm re-checking the Kubuntu 10.04 desktop image now
<Joit> and this blackscreen issue is often at this Version, its not only me
<Joit> ty i appreceatie it :P then i dont feel alone
<cjwatson> it checks out with zero errors here
<cjwatson> (under emulation, which is why it was quick)
<cjwatson> so the ISO image on releases.ubuntu.com is definitely fine
<ogra> cjwatson, btw, looking at the ton of bugs we get from mis-edited /etc/default/grub files i was wondering if grub shouldnt ship something like visudo at some point :)
<ogra> "vigrub" :)
<Joit> ok the checksum for ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso do match
<ogra> probably a worthy spec for M+1
<Joit> the file is right on my pc
<Joit> and it seems more like, there are bad files on the cd, and the checksum is made with them
<Joit> i doubt, that my burner produce the error
<ogra> well, its either your media or the burning that breaks them
<Joit> or, my 3 burner
<Joit> well 3 different burner, allways the same file ? that is ridicoulus, sorry
<ogra> well, cjwatson just checked the iso again above ... the content of the iso is ok, your md5sum matches the one on the server so the only way it can break is while transferring it to or from the media
<Joit> cjwatson where did you get yours from
<Joit> and well, another idea, that we have differnt hardware, and the errors are at the files for my exotic
<ogra> unlikely that will affect an md5sum check on the disk
<ogra> unless your CD reader is bad or something
<Joit> even when it is not really exotic, its a hp t3000 with an asus a8zmn-la board with nvidia on board
<cjwatson> Joit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cjwatson> that is the canonical, official copy
<cjwatson> its md5sum is 0ef722fd6b348e9dcf03812d071d68ba, matching the one on the central build machine (which I have access to, since I co-administer it)
<Joit> at last, i could try to burn the iso as iso on a cd, and do there the md5check again
<Joit> hm mine is different
<cjwatson> wait, you said Ubuntu 10.04?  is it Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<cjwatson> sorry then, you confused me by mentioning KDE above
<Joit> its the one from from ubuntu
<ogra> you said kubuntu initially
<Joit> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<Joit>  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ogra> <Joit> this was the live kbuntu cd
<ogra> <Joit> 10.4
<Joit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cjwatson> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8 is correct
<ogra> hmm, no you said kbuntu :)
<Joit> yes, and that is what i got
<cjwatson> therefore, it is not a download problem
<Joit> yes, that is, what i did install
<Joit> but i did now the check with the ubuntu cd
<cjwatson> all files on that image check out correctly here
<cjwatson> it is not a problem with the source image
<Joit> i think not the image is the problem, but the config files there
<cjwatson> you are wrong
<cjwatson> I'm sorry but it is as simple as that
<cjwatson> we've spent lots of time going over this and ruling that out
<cjwatson> so please let's not waste any more time on that
<cjwatson> the problem is either (a) burner (though you seem to have mostly ruled that out) (b) reader (c) kernel
<Joit> well, as i said, my point was about the blackscreens, this broken files was at last more an sie effect
<cjwatson> oh or (d) media
 * ogra votes for d
<cjwatson> it's not worth investigating problems with a broken installation CD
<Joit> cjwatson well you did not proof me, that my burner mess it up
<ogra> he did
<cjwatson> Joit: no, and I didn't intend to - there are still multiple possibilities
<cjwatson> ogra: please don't put words into my mouth
<ogra> well, you did proof its neither the download nor the iso that breaks it
<cjwatson> that does not prove that it is the burner's fault
<ogra> right, sorry
<Joit> what is so hard to get there, i put the cd in, it shows the install menu, and after enter, to install, the screen goes out of range
<cjwatson> I was quite clear about that just above
<Joit> and when i put the param nomodeset in, it works
<cjwatson> Joit: the first step should be to make sure that the CD is being read correctly; practically any imaginable problem could result from failures there
<Joit> ogra i did do nothing, its how you will understand it, thats the point
<cjwatson> Joit: but, once that is fixed, the problem is not one of configuration, but the fact that the kernel does not work out of the box
<cjwatson> the Ubuntu kernel should not *require* special configuration options to work out of the box
<cjwatson> it is unambiguously a kernel bug if it does
<Joit> well anyhow is something messed there, and its not my burner or my cd
<cjwatson> so we won't add nomodeset to recovery mode by default, but I encourage you to file a kernel bug about the fact that it doesn't work out of the box
<cjwatson> once you've sorted out the CD problems, anyway
<Joit> and i am pretty sure about that, i did play now 2 days with that around, and dont see a other solution
<Joit> no, i am certain, that i burned min 2 correct.
<Joit> but i still get errors in the files
<cjwatson> the one thing I have proven is that there is no such checksums error in the ISO image
<Joit> the checksums are made, after the files been added
<Joit> it is no guarantie, that there are not bad files into the pakcage
<cjwatson> the check that you performed checks the checksums
<cjwatson> so that's not relevant
<Joit> well anyway, its maybe right, that the param not will work at all boards, but i could not add it at grub after installtion
<cjwatson> where did you try to add it?
<Joit> when i add it with the live cd, it works, but not with grub, After the load screen 'e' and then to the line where it loads the kernel
<Joit> after quiet splash
<cjwatson> and what did you press after that?
<Joit> esc
<cjwatson> that cancels your modifications
<Joit> ok, then thenormal way would be ctrl+c after taht to get a prompt and type boot?
<cjwatson> here's the message it shows below the menu
<cjwatson> "Minimum Emacs-like screen editing is supported. TAB lists completions. Press Ctrl-x to boot, Ctrl-c for a command-line or ESC to discard edits and return to the GRUB menu."
<cjwatson> so make your modifications, and then press ctrl-x
<cjwatson> you don't need to use the command-line via ctrl-c
<Joit> a little secrect more, what they hiding, it is not described at the grub page
<cjwatson> it's displayed right there on the screen you got with 'e'
<Joit> at this screen after e are only the command lines in a box
<cjwatson> take a photograph and show me?
<Joit> lo
<Joit> l
<Joit> and send you a postcard also ? even when i would
<Joit> ok it says... in german
<cjwatson> oh, damnit, I bet this is bug 580178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580178 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "German translation of editing screen legend considered harmful! (affects: 2) (heat: 93)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580178
<cjwatson> damn fool translators
<Joit> minimal emacs similar screen processing is supported.  tab for aautocomplete press STRG-c for prompt or esc for back to the menu
<Joit> no ctrl x
<cjwatson> right, the German translation is broken
<Joit> strg=ctrl
<cjwatson> it's ok, I understand German
<cjwatson> well enough for that anyway
<Joit> darn, why allways that
<cjwatson> in that case I apologise, it wasn't your fault but your countrymen's ;-)
<cjwatson> but it is specific to German, it's displayed in other languages
<cjwatson> I'll see if I can at least get that bogus translation disabled
<Joit> ,, i suppose the bug is in progress to get fixed
<cjwatson> it wasn't, but it can be, at least disabling it and showing the English text instead
<cjwatson> better correct English than wrong German
<cjwatson> anyway, press Ctrl-x after making your changes
<Joit> well, mainly i still think more at this blackscreen issue.. but since it seems is not a solution, or can mess at some boards up..
<Joit> even when i thought, it can be at recover mode, because there should be save settings
<Joit> or something, where you set a vga modus
<Joit> save* vga modus
<dpm> Joit, I caught the conversation and I saw the bug. What does the message exactly says in German? I do see Strg+X mentioned in the translated message at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub2/+pots/grub/de/205/+translate so there might be something else going on
<cjwatson> dpm: it looks like it was fixed after the lucid release
<cjwatson> or after the last language pack pull, anyway
<cjwatson> although the packaged translation in lucid is wrong; it's fixed in maverick
<cjwatson> the msgstr in language-pack-de-base/lucid-updates is:
<cjwatson> "Minimale Emacs-ähnliche Bildschirmbearbeitung wird unterstützt. TAB listet "
<cjwatson> "Vervollständigungen auf. Drücken Sie Strg-C für eine Befehlszeile oder ESC, "
<cjwatson> "um zum Menü zurückzukehren."
<Joit> Packaged:  	  	
<Joit> M
<Joit> it is that mesasgw, what is under packages
<ogra> "TAB listet Vervollständigungen auf" thats a weird description of what it does
<Joit> and the same, what cjwatson pasted, just dont have all letters there :p
<cjwatson> I should be able to get a fix for that string into 10.04.1
<Joit> yes tab did not work actually, it only switched to the / and showed the dir s there
<Joit> md5sum
<ogra> "TAB vervollständigt Eingaben" would be the proper description
<Joit> sry wrong window
<dpm> cjwatson, I see, the Packaged translation in LP mentioning Strg+X confused me as well. So there must been a post-release update to grub which imported new packaged translations, and possibly a fix to the Ubuntu translations post-release which did not make it to the latest language packs. In any case, rather than showing the English string for the fix, we could update the language packs or pull that translation
<cjwatson> there was a post-release update to grub, but it did not change translations
<cjwatson> however that doesn't rule out LP having done something strange to it
<cjwatson> we can update the language packs for .1 (we should anyway) and update the incorrect packaged translations
<cjwatson> *translation
<cjwatson> that will cover all the bases
<dpm> yep, that sounds like a good plan
<dpm> I'm still confused to what happened here, though, I'll see if the LP devs can cast some light on this later on
<Joit> well i checked now kubuntu desktop iso, and it is right at my pc too
<Joit> the checksum is
<Joit> also someone else at #ubuntu said, he could install it normally
<Joit> so either it is my hardware, what is not supported or the specific driver for this kind is broken
<Joit> and sorry, i still doubt, that my burner did mess it :p
<cjwatson> I didn't say that your burner messed it up.  I raised that as one of several remaining possibilities.
<cjwatson> but I'm getting a bit tired of re-explaining myself, I'm afraid
<Joit> yes, and i know, that it is a very close possibility
<Joit> well, i understand at the other side too, each supermarket drops each months a new pc out, where they trow all the chip hardware in, and not sure, how they can mix it all together allways
<Joit> to find a solution for all of them is maybe a bit hard
<Joit> cheap hardware, i meant
<Joit> and i remeber other pc's where it did look like, they had a lock in it, that you only can install her Cds and OS on it
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Is there any documentation for ubiquity's plugin API anywhere? I haven't really looked yet, but couldn't find anything obvious in the ubiquity source.
<Joit> darn now i see, i did dload the wrong edition, this one maybe would be better http://ubuntusatanic.org/screenshots.php
<cjwatson> TheMuso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Plugins
<TheMuso> cjwatson: thanks muchly.
<Joit> ok, i need to go, gday and have fun, and thanks for listen
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-24
<davmor2> ev: how's your monodevelop destruction going
<ev> davmor2: I've abandoned it
<ev> it was taking too much time to work around things
<ev> it's getting there though
<ev> a few minor bug fixes and it will be fully usable for me, I think
<davmor2> ev: That's good to know at least they are heading in the right direction
<ev> yeah
<ev> we definitely need something there though
<ev> that is, we don't have a development platform as such
<ev> expanding on that, we don't have a single place to get developer documentation either
<ev> I think these things hurt us
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-25
<Eghie> hello
<Eghie> does anyone know how to add a GPG key from keyserver.ubuntu.com to a preseed file (via apt-setup/local0/key)?
<Eghie> I want to add a couple of PPA repositories to my preseed file
<Eghie> but I cannot find the url on keyserver.ubuntu.com which will get me te GPG file itself, so the apt-setup will accept that
<_ruben> bah, mailx package went from transitional to virtual package .. is there some magic i can add to my preseed file to it'll install mailx for 6.06 and 8.04, but bsd-mailx for newer versions?
<CIA-97> installation-guide: cjwatson * r474 ubuntu/ (1133 files in 269 dirs): merge from Debian 20100518
<CIA-97> installation-guide: cjwatson * r475 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/hardware/hardware-supported.xml): Adjust list of armel architectures for Ubuntu.
<CIA-97> installation-guide: cjwatson * r476 ubuntu/build/build.sh: drop hppa harder
<CIA-97> installation-guide: cjwatson * r477 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump release version and names for Maverick.
<CIA-97> installation-guide: cjwatson * r478 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump kernelversion to 2.6.35.
<CIA-97> installation-guide: cjwatson * r479 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/bookinfo.xml): Update Canonical's copyright years.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1323 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-6 kernels.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4124 ubiquity/d-i/sources.list: bump to maverick
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4125 ubiquity/ (5 files in 5 dirs): Add btrfs support.
<CIA-97> installation-guide: cjwatson * r480 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100518ubuntu1
<cjwatson> ev: I'd like to fix this 10.04/10.10 bug in the slideshow for alpha-2, but it isn't easy to just do a sed - I'll have to break translations.  Do you think that's OK for me to just go ahead and do in lp:~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html ?
<ev> cjwatson: yeah, by all means
<ev> I'm not concerned about breaking translations at this point in the cycle
<cjwatson> righto
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1324 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu10
<cjwatson> ev: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/455043/ look OK?
<ev> cjwatson: looks good
<ev> thanks!
<cjwatson> what's the translation update rune?
<cjwatson> make translations?
<cjwatson> hm, just 'make' I think
<ev> hrm yeah, hadn't noticed that nit before
<cjwatson> we probably ought to upload ubiquity for alpha-2
<ev> noted
<ev> I'm off on Monday, but I'll sort it out on Tuesday
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4126 ubiquity/ (82 files in 4 dirs): Add an intro message noting that we're alpha again.
<CIA-97> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r273 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (253 files in 9 dirs):
<CIA-97> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Bump version numbers to 10.10. Many slides still need to be rewritten;
<CIA-97> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: this is just a minimal change (LP: #588677).
<CIA-97> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r274 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/ (source source/format source/options changelog): Switch to source format 3.0 (native) with bzip2 compression.
<CIA-97> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r275 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Policy version 3.8.4: no changes required.
<CIA-97> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: cjwatson * r276 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 23
<msergei> I'm trying to follow guide outlined in the book Professional Ubuntu Mobile Development to build a custom ISO image. I've created a local lucid mirror checked out ubuntu-cdimage, debian-cd, britney and germinate. So everything seems to be installed and configured. However when I try to build just default "daily" ubuntu-server cd it fails to create an image. (it actually thinks it creates it but there is nothing) http://pastebin.com/
<cjwatson> your message was truncated at "http://pastebin.com/"
<msergei> http://pastebin.com/bpER8Rdy
<cjwatson> what command are you running to do the build?
<msergei> Sorry forgot: CDIMAGE_ROOT=/imax/dev/ubuntu-cdimage CDIMAGE_NOSOURCE=1 DIST=lucid ARCHES=amd64 CDIMAGE_NOSYNC=1 DEBUG=1 for-project ubuntu-server cron.daily
<cjwatson> have you edited debian-cd/CONF.sh at all?
<msergei> No
<cjwatson> ok, you'll need to in order to disable post-release updates
<cjwatson> look for the paragraphs containing 'export SECURITY=', 'export UPDATES=', and 'export PROPOSED=', and comment them all out
<cjwatson> if that doesn't work, pastebin the entire debug output of cron.daily for me
<msergei> Is there a wiki somewhere? Since this can be quite a challenge for someone to uncover
<cjwatson> afraid not, not that I know of anyway
<msergei> http://pastebin.com/ca63Tu9F full debug output from console
<msergei> I've unset SECURITY, UPDATES and PROPOSED
<msergei> I've created mirror using the following command: http://pastebin.com/RFeYpBEf
<cjwatson> firstly, you don't have a source mirror so it's all kind of noisy
<cjwatson> secondly, you have your mirror on a different device from your build directory
<cjwatson> see debian-cd/README, search for "symlink farm"
<msergei> Yes, my mirror is on NFS share t
<cjwatson> and search for that in debian-cd/CONF.sh
<cjwatson> incidentally, now that I think of it, you should also apply this patch to ubuntu-cdimage/bin/run-germinate to disable post-release updates harder:
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/455104/
<msergei> How did you figure out that I was using NFS?
<cjwatson> I didn't know it was specifically NFS, but there were loads of "Invalid cross-device link" errors in the debug output
<msergei> I see… is there any reason why script creates lucid-server-amd64.raw instead of ISO?
<cjwatson> historical - Debian used to do some postprocessing on it
<cjwatson> it's never been worth changing
<msergei> do you use exactly the script with no updates, security and proposed to create "release" images? Or may be I would rephrase it, once 10.04.1 release ready to be built. Will you just enable updates and build it or updated packages will migrate into the main lucid folder? It is interesting that this book (Ubuntu Mobile Development) is the only place where I found full procedure to be documented (and this happened by coincidence).
<cjwatson> we enable updates - updated packages don't migrate to the lucid suite
<cjwatson> yes yes I know we suck at documentation ;-)
<msergei> Do you think if I document process through which which I was able to build this cd image it will be helpful?
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> there are certainly reproducibility problems with point releases - what we really need there is a representation of point releases in Launchpad, which there isn't currently
<msergei> I don't know proper procedure. Do I just create Wiki page and it gets accepted or there is a review process?
<msergei> I wonder if I will violate some law since procedure is described in the book.
<cjwatson> you could ask its authors, they're probably on IRC somewhere
<cjwatson> on wiki.ubuntu.com, you can create pages freely
<msergei> My ultimate goal is to create "minimal" distribution fully preseeded that has no suggested or recommended packages, only minimal dependency tree and a few of my own packages. How would I change scripts (is there a variable or something) to force building cd with dependant pages only (I think in lucid it was announced that all suggested packages are being installed)
<msergei> Thank you very much Colin for your support! Just fantastic.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-20
<stgraber> cjwatson: hi! I was wondering, did you manage to find that d-i ipv6 branch that was mentioned at UDS?
<stgraber> cjwatson: last time I looked in the git I couldn't find it and the link from the ML post didn't work
<cjwatson> should be people/womble/ipv6 in the main netcfg.git
<stgraber> yeah, except it's apparently no longer there: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=d-i/netcfg.git;a=heads (or http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=d-i/netcfg.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/people/womble/ipv6)
<stgraber> I really don't know much about git, so it's probably somewhere and I just don't see it ;)
<cjwatson> hm, well I have it in my copy, I'll sort something out later this week
<cjwatson> since I may not have a working ipv6 setup at the rally
<stgraber> I'll have a working ipv6 setup at the rally (though with >100ms latency as it uses VPNs)
<cjwatson> it's not impossible I'll have something by then, although with the same constraints
<cjwatson> I don't have it set up yet though
<davmor2> cjwatson: man if ever there was a time to pull up the yeap it here it was down the back of the couch that was it :D
<cjwatson> ev: ah, I was about to take bug 799780 but I see it's assigned to you now - I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/629878/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799780 in Ubuntu Oneiric "Wubi.exe crashes with TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for /: 'str' and 'int' with --size command line argument" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799780
<ev> I didn't assign it to myself, bdmurray did. So if you have a patch to hand, by all means :)
<ev> finally got my windows 7 license today, by the way
<ev> just finished setting up the vm
<cjwatson> ev: ah, ok, I'll steal it then :)
 * cjwatson is currently stepping through ntldr-img's ext3 loading code :-/
<davmor2> ev: that just suicide, something slow in something slow is not the best solution surely ;)
<cjwatson> davmor2: depends what you're doing
<cjwatson> davmor2: attaching qemu to Windows' boot loader in a VM is a lot less horrible than many other ways of debugging wub
<cjwatson> i
<davmor2> cjwatson: true
<cjwatson> ev: if you'd care to build wubi r217 ...
<ev> on it now
<cjwatson> ta
<ev> done
<CIA-14> wubi: evand * r218 trunk/Makefile: Make sure build/grubutil exists.
<cjwatson> thanks.  um, what are we still using grubutil for?
<cjwatson> oh, bah, output of winboot2
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-14> debian-installer: lool * r1471 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): control: fix typo in comment about dosfstools bdep.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-21
<CIA-14> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1209 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-14> grub-installer: When /boot is on a loopback device (i.e. Wubi), install GRUB there.
<CIA-14> grub-installer: This was always done the next time grub-install was run, but by mistake
<CIA-14> grub-installer: wasn't done at initial installation.
<CIA-14> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1210 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.64ubuntu3
<cjwatson> ev: right, I've done all my Wubi work items now.  the rest appear to be your problem :-)
<ev> haha, cool
<charlie-tca> download updates while installing is now an "opt-out"? It was already checked today on the desktop install
<cjwatson> AFAIAA the only recent change there was:
<cjwatson>   * Don't offer the download updates option when there is no Internet
<cjwatson>     connection. See LP: 651932.
<charlie-tca> Well, something went wrong, maybe. It has always been an opt-in option, today it is opt-out
<charlie-tca> http://pad.lv/800261
<charlie-tca> Ubquity installer automatically checks "Download updates"
<cjwatson> oh, maco did change code there recently
<cjwatson> r4758
<cjwatson> I think two calls got reversed
<charlie-tca> Want me to add that to the report?
<cjwatson> sensitive vs. active
<cjwatson> it's ok
<ev> well, we do want that to be the default anyway, surely
<ev> accident or not :)
<cjwatson> I'll just fix it
<cjwatson> ev: as charlie says it can cost real money
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<cjwatson> and I don't approve of policy changes happening by accident :)
<ev> do we have a policy around this sort of thing, or do you mean that you'd prefer it happen with a changelog entry?
<ev> and yes, it can cost money. But it does say download front and center.
<cjwatson> it should honour the value of the debconf template!
<ev> absolutely
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4762 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Fix reversed calls to enable_download_updates and set_download_updates,
<CIA-14> ubiquity: broken in 2.7.9 (LP: #800261).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-22
<ara> Hello!
<ara> There are more and more systems with hybrid graphics in the market (UMA + discrete)
<ara> Are there plans in the installer development to support this (i.e. switching between one or the other during installation time)
<ara> ?
<cjwatson> ara: on the face of it, it doesn't sound like something an installer should concern itself with; better to keep it simple at installation time, and I don't think users would be surprised by the installer keeping it simple
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4763 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Recreate .pyc modules excluded from the live filesystem.
<cjwatson> now I suppose I have to finish fixing eglibc so that ubiquity can build :-/
<cjwatson> ah, the package that actually needed to be updated was langpack-locales, not eglibc
<cjwatson> that's nice since it might build in finite time
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4764 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-14> ubiquity: 1.64ubuntu3, user-setup 1.28ubuntu16.
<ScottK> ev: I took a look at the ubiquity powerpc build failure and it seems like some locale change that I don't understand.  It replicates on i386 now, so it's only due to archive skew it only failed powerpc.
<ev> lovely
<ev> I'll have a look tomorrow (swamped in wubi framework investigation work today)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<cjwatson> ScottK: that's what I was referring to above ...
<ScottK> cjwatson: Oh.  I only skimmed the backscroll.  Missed it.
<cjwatson> I uploaded langpack-locales about three-quarters of an hour ago to fix it
<ScottK> Cool.
 * ScottK goes to look at the diff and maybe learn something.
<ScottK> (the maybe is reflective of the odds of me learning, not their being something there to learn)
<cjwatson> the changelog is probably the most informative bit ...
<CIA-14> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4765 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.10
<seb128> hi
<cjwatson> ev: speaking of Wubi on #u-m - could you upgrade your build system to grub-pc-bin 1.99-8ubuntu1 and build wubi r220, please?
<ev> sure thing
<seb128> so ubiquity seems some gconf to gsettings love, do you prefer one bug "port to gconf"
<ev> on it now
<ev> yes
<seb128> or different bugs like "settings migration should migrate gconf datas as well" or "read http proxy key in the wrong database"
<seb128> or "unactive automount using a deprecated way"
<seb128> "port to gsettings" I meant ;-)
<ScottK> Was there any benchmarking done to check if removing the .pyc files has an effect on how fast Ubiquity starts up/installs?
<cjwatson> no
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> I decided not to worry too much about that since (a) the space savings are so large and (b) I suspect that I/O will tend to dominate
<ScottK> Makes sense.  I figured it was a have to do kind of change for the space savings.  Just a matter of curiosity.
<seb128> cjwatson, any opinion on the bugs filing question?
<seb128> or is that an ev's thing?
<seb128> I would like to file those
<cjwatson> I actually didn't test a live filesystem without the .pyc files directly; I just modified ubiquity not to copy them in the bulk copy pass (since that was a lot quicker)
<cjwatson> seb128: whatever ev wants on this is fine by me
<ev> I think one giant bug is fine.
<ev> as long as it's detailed in what it's requesting
<seb128> it's going to be mediumly-small don't worry ;-)
<seb128> ev, ok, doing that
<seb128> thanks
<ev> sure thing
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I've quite a few grub2 apport-package bugs regarding '/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: /boot/grub/device.map:2: No open parenthesis found.'  Is that something already fixed or is there already a master bug for that?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I've not heard of it
<cjwatson> could be a local misconfiguration
<cjwatson> bug#?
<cjwatson> especially one that has an example device.map attached :-)
<bdmurray> bug 797065 (I'll have to look harder for a device.map one)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 797065 in grub2 "package linux-image-2.6.32-32-generic 2.6.32-32.62 failed to install/upgrade: post-installation script instalaturik azpiprozesuak 1 errorea eman du irteeran" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797065
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay not too hard don't see any attachments named *device*
<cjwatson> I've requested it
<cjwatson> and I'll modify grub2's apport hook to attach it too
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I've some work to do on that anyway so could do it
<cjwatson> already done :)
<bdmurray> ah, great
<cjwatson> in Debian, anyway
<cjwatson> will pick it up at the next upload/merge
<bdmurray> bug 642290 is rather odd too - its an error regarding /etc/grub.d/README
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642290 in grub2 "package linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.43 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642290
<cjwatson> bdmurray: incidentally, I notice that even though bug 797065 was apparently initially filed on grub2, grub2's apport hook doesn't seem to have taken effect
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 797065 in grub2 "package linux-image-2.6.32-32-generic 2.6.32-32.62 failed to install/upgrade: post-installation script instalaturik azpiprozesuak 1 errorea eman du irteeran" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797065
<cjwatson> README> I thought I fixed that upstream ages ago
<bdmurray> cjwatson: yes, I see that in the changelog now
<cjwatson> huh, perhaps not
<cjwatson> oh yes, there it is
<bdmurray> cjwatson: there is no grub apport hook in lucid
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<cjwatson> I'll close out 642290
<bdmurray> there are many more like that which I'll take care of
<cjwatson> that's odd, it was supposed to have been fixed in lucid
<seb128> ev, cjwatson: bug #800760
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800760 in ubiquity "Needs gconf to gsettings updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800760
<cjwatson> perhaps some kind of local weirdness - anyway I gave a workaround
<cjwatson> or maybe I got the patch wrwong in lucid somehow
<seb128> ev, cjwatson: I've dumped notes on what I found with a grep gconf in the current ubiquity sources, I will update the bug during the cycle if,when desktop side change or if I get other comments
<bdmurray> cjwatson: its too bad that at least 642290 doesn't have the grub package version in it
<ev> seb128: thanks for the attention to detail on that! Very much appreciated
<seb128> ev, yw ;-)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: agreed
<ev> new wubi is up
<bdmurray> cjwatson: it seems to me the fix isn't in grub2 in lucid-updates
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/grub2/lucid-updates/view/head:/util/grub-mkconfig_lib.in#L129
<cjwatson> bdmurray: look in debian/patches/972_ignore_grub.d_README.diff
<cjwatson> it wasn't upstream at the time lucid was released
<cjwatson> ev: thanks
<bdmurray> ah, got it
<bdmurray> cjwatson: regarding the grub apport hook there is a request to have /etc/default/grub to plymouth bug reports - so I was planning on moving some of the grub hook to apport itself.  Does that seem reasonable?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: hmm, maybe have it in both with the same keys - I'd like it to be obvious that the grub one is freestanding to some extent
<cjwatson> if that makes sense
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I was looking at the _atach_file_filtered function in particular and only that
<bdmurray> cjwatson: additionally it looks to me like /etc/default/grub just gets added to the report if it is invalid
<cjwatson> how so?
<cjwatson> EtcDefaultGrub should be added either way
<cjwatson> InvalidGrubScript is a separate thing, largely intended for doing some kind of pre-reporting UI in the future
<TheMuso> ev: How far along is the pygobject port? I am just wondering whether I should base my a11y work on that branch.
<TheMuso> In the meantime, I'll use trunk
<bdmurray> cjwatson:
<bdmurray>         if not check_shell_syntax('/etc/default/grub'):
<bdmurray>             invalid_grub_script.append('/etc/default/grub')
<bdmurray> so its just adding without going through _attach_file_filtered right()?
<cjwatson> no, that's preparing the value that goes into InvalidGrubScript, see above
<cjwatson> entirely different key
<cjwatson> EtcDefaultGrub is added before any of that stuff
<bdmurray> I see its adding the string '/etc/default/grub' not the contents
<cjwatson> yes, the (future) purpose of InvalidGrubScript is to display UI saying "these files are in an invalid syntax [list] so you probably stuffed it up locally" or some such
<cjwatson> for now it's something we can scan bugs for
<cjwatson> at least I assume that's the idea, I think jibel wrote it
<cjwatson> and it's only in >= natty
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-23
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Luke Yelavich <luke.yelavich@canonical.com> * rluke.yelavich@canonical.com-20110623032721-bxul4bbdd78rbxi6 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Use at-spi2 dbus launcher to start the at-spi2 daemon
<TheMuso> gah seems I still don't have the rev stuff set... Been a while since I set up cia stuff.
<TheMuso> Whoops. made the changes to bazaar.conf but forgot to save. SHould be fixed now.
<CIA-14> ubiquity: themuso * r4767 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-14> ubiquity: Determine accessibility state from gsettings using the gsettings command,
<CIA-14> ubiquity: to make sure privileges are dropped
<ev> TheMuso: it was stalled around the timezone widget, but then someone pointed out that I'm an idiot and that I should take the opportunity to move to the C variant, so I'll be picking it back up shortly
<ev> probably finishing it at the sprint
<brendand> anyone noticed that in the latest daily-live (22062011) the Install RELEASE shortcut stays in the launcher after installation?
<TheMuso> ev: Ok thanks, because my a11y work needs to use gtk, so I'd like to not have to write it, and then port it. :)
<ev> TheMuso: indeed :)
<CIA-14> pkgsel: cjwatson * r179 ubuntu/debian/ (24 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad (LP: #797985).
<CIA-14> pkgsel: cjwatson * r180 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-14> pkgsel: Implement pkgsel/upgrade using apt-get rather than aptitude
<CIA-14> pkgsel: (LP: #789386).
<CIA-14> pkgsel: cjwatson * r181 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.34ubuntu2
<CIA-14> pkgsel: cjwatson * r160 lucid-proposed/debian/ (22 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad (LP: #797985).
<CIA-14> pkgsel: cjwatson * r161 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.25ubuntu7.1
<bdmurray> cjwatson: the original description of bug 703009 seems related to 667578
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703009 in grub2 "grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703009
<bdmurray> bug 667578
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667578 in casper "Kernel Upgrade on 10.10 Live USB runs update-grub" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667578
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-24
<ev> mpt: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/2.7.10
<CIA-14> tasksel: cjwatson * r1467 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): Add Lubuntu tasks.
<CIA-14> tasksel: cjwatson * r1468 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-seeds.pl):
<CIA-14> tasksel: Use 'bzr branch' rather than 'bzr get'; the latter is apparently
<CIA-14> tasksel: deprecated in bzr 2.4.
<CIA-14> tasksel: cjwatson * r1469 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu5
<cjwatson> bdmurray: perhaps similar, but the fix does need to be different - casper needs to tweak things to avoid running update-grub
<cjwatson> bdmurray: (similarly, 703009 can be avoided by running grub-install in a chroot for recovery)
<cjwatson> ev: could you build wubi r223, please?  (includes jibel's noninteractive mode)
<ev> yup, on it now
<ev> done
<cjwatson> ta
<cjwatson> ev: any news on bug 644198?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644198 in ubiquity "Ubuntu LIve Cd does not enable bluetooth before choice menu in live-cd" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644198
<ev> oh, I haven't looked into that yet
<cjwatson> just wondering 'cos you milestoned it for a1
<ev> should I bump the priority for it in my brain?
<ev> ah, I'll move it back a bit
<davmor2> hmm different todays iso drops me straight into cli
<davmor2> yay thrid time lucky
<davmor2> ev: the install top menu bar is still light grey should it be black again now?
<ev> yeah, I noticed that as well
<ev> I'll have a look once we're in FF
<davmor2> ev: no probs want a bug for it?
<cjwatson> straight into cli> I blame lightdm (possibly unfairly)
<cjwatson> my network has been even more terrible than usual lately so I can't check - will have to make sure to sync up all my ISOs at the rally
<ev> davmor2: sure, thanks
<cjwatson> oneiric-desktop-i386.iso
<cjwatson>    104249544  13%   58.66kB/s    3:05:33
<cjwatson> I mean, for pity's sake
<davmor2> cjwatson: don't try blaming pitti he's got nothing to do with it ;)
<charlie-tca> looking for a little help with bug 799238
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799238 in casper "Xubuntu amd64 20110618 xserver abort" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799238
<charlie-tca> It is blocking the Xubuntu live desktop sessions
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: try #ubuntu-x
<charlie-tca> okay
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-25
<CIA-14> console-setup: cjwatson * r409 ubuntu/debian/changelog: Rebuild against xkb-data 2.2.1.
<CIA-14> console-setup: cjwatson * r410 ubuntu/debian/changelog: rebuild fixes LP: #791883
<CIA-14> console-setup: cjwatson * r411 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu21
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> is there a way to run the installer from a running distribution ?
<mirak_> the alternate one
<mirak_> just to have something more complete than debootstrap
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-18
<fij0> hello
<fij0> there is a form to change the output power via ssh  ?
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5507 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-bluetooth-agent debian/changelog): Port ubiquity-bluetooth-agent to using the gi.repository version of gobject
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5508 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-bluetooth-agent: No need for the 'as gobject' part, just change the two calls to use GObject instead.
<xnox> stgraber: looks good =) does this mean python-gobject has been dropped from the cd's now?
<stgraber> xnox: I don't believe so, but that script was using #!/usr/bin/python3 and non-gi gobject doesn't exist for python3
<xnox> stgraber: ok. Needs checking, cause dropping that can gain us space.
<xnox> and spot what is missing from python3 port ;-)
<cjwatson> xnox: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.quantal/rdepends/ALL/python-gobject-2
<xnox> cjwatson: =((((((
<Chocky> hi kids.
<Chocky> it's been a long time, I did work on boot-floppies back in the day and made custom Debian images about 4 years ago, and now I want to do the same.  That is, command-line configured Ubuntu install generator with a minimal selection of packages and my own stuff.  what's the best thing I should be using?
<Chocky> might go debootstrap route.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-19
<cjwatson> d-i with preseeding should work fine for that kind of thing, unless you need to use it to create chroots in which case debootstrap + scripts is fine
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r5509 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-12> ubiquity: * Improvements to the third-party software text:
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  - Changes "display" to "play" (since MP3 is about audio, not video).
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  - Adds mention of graphics drivers (because the installer may install a
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  Nvidia proprietary driver).
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  - Changes "wireless" to "wi-fi".
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  - Changes "closed-source" to "proprietary", matching Ubuntu Software
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5510 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): Add XS-Testsuite header, as per current DEP-8.
<xnox> cjwatson: i thought it was debated that on debian-devel that such header is not required.... nevermind, I bet you have your reasons
<xnox> since the Contents list can grep for stuff
 * xnox off to reread the spec
<cjwatson> xnox: Well, pitti asked me to include it and I trust him :-)
<xnox> =))))
<cjwatson> xnox: Also it matches with my skimming of the mail discussion
<xnox> fair enough
<cjwatson> xnox: Contents-source is all very well but a header is really neater for this kind of thing
<cjwatson> And headers are cheap
<cjwatson> Plus, not sure we have Contents-source in Ubuntu
<xnox> Oh. ok.
<xnox> which goes back to the 'format/specification' of debian archive layout and what should be available etc.
<cjwatson> That sounds like an unnecessary discussion :-)
<cjwatson> In practice what happens is that we informally keep an eye on what everyone's doing and upgrade as required
<cjwatson> Works well enough in general
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-20
<CIA-12> ubiquity: themuso * r5511 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: * Show the a11y profile indicator in oem-config as well as in
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  maybe-ubiquity mode.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: * bin/ubiquity-dm: Load at-spi for both OEM config and ubiquity.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5512 trunk/debian/ (changelog tests/control):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: debian/tests/control: Depend on python3-mock rather than python-mock
<CIA-12> ubiquity: (LP: #1015400).
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5513 trunk/debian/real-po/ (76 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r239 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/01setup): Convert multiarch setup to new world order as of dpkg >= 1.16.2.
<CIA-12> apt-setup: cjwatson * r240 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.56ubuntu2
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5514 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.56ubuntu2,
<CIA-12> ubiquity: partconf 1.38, partman-basicmethods 50, partman-jfs 36, partman-newworld
<CIA-12> ubiquity: 27, partman-reiserfs 53, partman-xfs 50.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5515 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.6
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5516 trunk/bin/ubiquity-bluetooth-agent: PEP-8 import ordering.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5517 trunk/bin/ubiquity-bluetooth-agent: Remove duplicate import.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5518 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Remove hardcoded paths to xfsettingsd and various accessibility tools.
<xnox> does anyone know which package/script generates the /etc/apt/sources.list on the desktop live CD's ?
<xnox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140940/why-do-i-receive-the-duplicate-sources-error-message-during-an-ubuntu-12-04-li
<xnox> apt-get update in livecd gives errors
<cjwatson> apt-setup
<cjwatson> Oh live CDs
<cjwatson> Er, I think it's live-build
<cjwatson> But that bit is actually the fault of apt-cdrom called by casper at boot time
<cjwatson> I thought I remembered filing a bug about that not dealing with multiarch very gracefully
<cjwatson> Not sure I see it though
<xnox> cjwatson: ok, thanks. I'm seeing this with precise and quantal cd's. Are you going to find/file the bug about it? Or should I do something, such that we don't loose it again?
<cjwatson> Could you file it on apt?
<xnox> cjwatson: ok I will.
<cjwatson> Thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: bug #1015495
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1015495 in apt "“duplicate sources” error message during an Ubuntu Live CD session" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015495
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5519 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Fix bogus attribute access in usersetup plugin leading to crashes with
<CIA-12> ubiquity: the KDE frontend (LP: #1008255)
<xnox> ev: cjwatson: so how would I go about unit-testing ubi-partman.py's run function?
<xnox> and the options / extra_options?
<xnox> what should / shouldn't be unit tested....
<cjwatson> So, a few things
<xnox> or is it for me to find out.
 * xnox is listening =)
<cjwatson> Firstly, it is interesting to test that ubiquity's idea of the state machine matches partman's; but we don't have any tests that do that kind of thing yet, and that would probably involve at the very least a mock parted_server so is I think quite a lot of work
<cjwatson> There might be things you can improve without having to go that far
<cjwatson> For instance, you could have a mock debconf instance that it talks to, and feed in carefully selected sequences of commands
<cjwatson> Or you could split up the giant run method into pieces (which might be a good idea anyway) and see if there are sections you can unit-test separately from that
<cjwatson> You could reasonably set up some state and test single iterations of run
<cjwatson> That kind of thing
<cjwatson> I would say, don't let yourself get blocked on doing a complete job; anything's an improvement and will leave something to build on later
<cjwatson> Because a complete job is a heroic amount of work here
<xnox> ok. So i was thinking to take dialogs from real possible scenarios, and tweak them, to see how ubiquity reacts to them. but that's kind of integration testing, not unit-testing.
<xnox> ok I understand you point.
<cjwatson> Yah
<xnox> I first need to learn into that function more to see how it can be split up.
<cjwatson> One method per question, I'd say
<cjwatson> And maybe split up partman/choose_partition further than that since it has all the cache-building stuff
<cjwatson> And a dispatch table to pick which method to invoke
<cjwatson> That alone would be a pretty good improvement
<cjwatson> It has accreted over the years
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> i'll try working on that.
<xnox> my worry is that lvm recipe doesn't support some case (there is todo about it, not sure if it's fixed) with respect to use remaining free space or keep some space unused or something like that
<xnox> and i really don't want ubiquity to think that a certain recipe will work, when in actual fact partman will do something different
<xnox> cjwatson: if I am adding translations to ubiquity via templates and the translation unit test passes, I'm all good w.r.t. merging translations from launchpad?
<cjwatson> eh, not sure how useful that test is
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> I use http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051160/ (rosetta-merge) and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051161/ (rosetta-merge-all)
<xnox> ok. thanks.
<cjwatson> I think with '(cd debian/po && rosetta-merge-all --apply --prefix ubiquity-debconf /path/to/export)' and stuff like that
<cjwatson> it's a giant hack but I've had it for eight years and am reluctant to fix what isn't broken :-)
<xnox> cjwatson: are these scripts committed somewhere in e.g. ubiquity or somewhere more generic?
<cjwatson> 'fraid not
<xnox> or they are on your external harddrive only? =)
<cjwatson> oh I have more than one copy :-P
<cjwatson> mostly they're for dealing with the case of doing partial updates of d-i translations
 * stgraber also uses a copy of these for edubuntu-live ;)
<xnox> yes, but we do not have more than one copy of *you* =)
<cjwatson> where I only want to update translations of the Ubuntu-specific strings
<cjwatson> yeah, I've passed them around before, as you can tell ...
<cjwatson> nothing I could find was very good at doing that sort of partial update, and it took me some time to find the right invocations
<xnox> cjwatson: are you planting a copy-right lawsuit over all translations for your retirement or something ? =)
<cjwatson> I suspect for ubiquity a fairly simple pile of msgmerge calls would give much the same result
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> but, well, I just use what I know to work :)
<CarlFK> wget -N http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux and initrd, pxe boot with append initrd=ubuntu/quantal/amd64/initrd.gz ... url=g2a
<CarlFK> server log: 192.168.1.252 - - [20/Jun/2012:12:16:26 -0500] "GET /d-i/precise/./preseed.cfg
<CarlFK> "precise:" string is still in quantal
<CarlFK> carl@g2a:/var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu/quantal/amd64$ zgrep precise initrd.gz ; Binary file (standard input) matches
<CarlFK> I'll bug this if someone spoon feeds me a package name
<xnox> CarlFK: filing a bug against debian-installer package in ubuntu will get attention of the right people.
<xnox> s/ will / should /
<CarlFK> thanks
<bdmurray> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu/quantal/grub2/apport-hook-changes/+merge/107426 I updated that a bit ago
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1015727
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1015727 in ubuntu ""precise:" string is still in quantal" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> CarlFK: cooleao, thanks
<CIA-12> preseed: cjwatson * r944 ubuntu/ (33 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.51
<CIA-12> preseed: cjwatson * r945 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog network-preseed.templates):
<CIA-12> preseed: Change default preseed root to "d-i/quantal/./preseed.cfg"
<CIA-12> preseed: (LP: #1015727).
<CIA-12> preseed: cjwatson * r946 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.51ubuntu1
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1709 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): Move to 3.5.0-1 kernels.
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1710 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu149
 * infinity looks at the diff for that commit and wonder if the KERNELVERSION in armhf/highbank.cfg might be pointless.
<infinity> Shouldn't it inherit from armhf.cfg?
<infinity> Certainly seems like it should.
<CIA-12> debian-installer: adconrad * r1711 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/highbank.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-12> debian-installer: Make highbank.cfg more closely match omap.cfg, and remove
<CIA-12> debian-installer: the redundant KERNELVERSION that's inherited from arm*.cfg
<cjwatson> You'd'a thunk, yes.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, speaking of.  -highbank is in precise-updates now.  It might be high time to backport highbank d-i bits to precise and try a build in -proposed.
<infinity> Though, they may still need to get their flash-kernel ducks in a row too.
<cjwatson> Somebody who knows about ARM should feel free ;-)
<infinity> Yeah, I might do so later.  Do we have a precise-proposed d-i branch yet?
<infinity> I also should backport the armadaxp "fix the archive layout" fix.
<cjwatson> Not one I've created.
<infinity> Kay.  I'll create the branch later too, if one doesn't appear before I care.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-21
<CIA-12> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2350 ubuntu/debian/ (19 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.166
<CIA-12> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2351 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.166ubuntu1
<CIA-12> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1155 ubuntu/debian/ (15 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.91
<CIA-12> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1156 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.91ubuntu1
<CIA-12> main-menu: cjwatson * r567 ubuntu/debian/ (73 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.38
<CIA-12> main-menu: cjwatson * r568 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.38ubuntu1
<CIA-12> partman-base: cjwatson * r1366 ubuntu/debian/ (36 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 156
<CIA-12> partman-base: cjwatson * r1367 ubuntu/debian/po/ (hr.po ku.po ml.po nn.po se.po tl.po): Remove unnecessary deltas against Debian.
<CIA-12> partman-base: cjwatson * r1368 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 156ubuntu1
<CIA-12> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r916 ubuntu/ (35 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 74
<CIA-12> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r917 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 74ubuntu1
<CIA-12> net-retriever: cjwatson * r479 ubuntu/debian/ (9 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.30
<CIA-12> net-retriever: cjwatson * r480 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.30ubuntu1
<mpt> xnox, hi. Since there wasn't any feedback on the LVM design, I'm marking that as done now.
<mpt> And moving on to LUKS.
 * xnox Yeah! =)
 * xnox was wondering if you had anything else for LVM, and wanted to ask if it was final/done.
<xnox> mpt: thanks a lot =)
<CIA-12> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1059 ubuntu/debian/ (22 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 70
<CIA-12> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1060 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 70ubuntu1
<CIA-12> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r251 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 44
<CIA-12> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r252 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 44ubuntu1
<cjwatson> xnox: ^- there's that partman-auto-lvm merge you were asking for
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah =) aptitude next?
<cjwatson> if I have to :-P
<CIA-12> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r64 ubuntu/debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 9
<cjwatson> installer merges I can do on autopilot; aptitude requires thought ;-)
<CIA-12> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r65 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 9ubuntu1
<cjwatson> Also, aptitude runs into http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/aptitude.html
<cjwatson> xnox: So when's that going to be fixed, eh? :-)
<mpt> xnox, I've started with a "Cheat sheet" based on your replies to my initial questions, please check to make sure I didn't get anything wrong: <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/edit#heading=h.n4153uoa2m9d>
<xnox> cjwatson: work in progress. pending upgrading the package import machine to precise or quantal
<xnox> cjwatson: then aptitude and like all of gnome packages will be imported, e.g. due to xz tarballs
<xnox> mpt: looking
<xnox> mpt: looks correct.
<mpt> xnox, if you encrypt a partition with LUKS, does its mountpoint always change? Or could it stay the same?
<xnox> mpt: a partition does not have a mountpoint. a filesystem does. a filesystem is selected for a partitions. Let me show something:
<xnox> /dev/sda -> ext4 -> /home (all good)
<xnox> /dev/sda -> crypt1 ---X---> N/A
<xnox> /dev/crypt1 -> ext -> /home (all good)
<xnox> but from user experience, yes we can keep it the same, but we will force formatting & loosing all data
<xnox> once you convert to a crypt1, I was going to go with LVM style, that partition disappears from the list and only crypt1 becomes available
<xnox> s/LVM style/LVM design you did/
<xnox> similar with RAID, once md0 is setup, make all the /dev/sda's to disappear
<xnox> mpt: does this makes sense? =/
<mpt> xnox, I think so, thank you
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-22
<CIA-12> ubiquity: ogra * r5520 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py scripts/plugininstall.py): adjust arm bootloader installation, we have not used this part of ubiquity in some years and everything was outdated
<xnox> ogra_: =))))
<xnox> pretty well, eh?! =)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> there was even still support for the nslu2 in there
<ogra_> i doubt anyone ever tried to do a live install on an nslu2 with its 64MB ram
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> (or did they only have 32M ... cant really remember)
 * ogra_ goes and takes a break and will then try to shrink evands weekly novel into a release team report :)
<xnox> ogra_: "and here is the snippet of the first 15 paragraphs from evand's report, for full version please buy kindle edition for $0.79 from ubuntu software centre"
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-23
<emdub> anyone alive and kickin'?
<emdub> curious if it's possible to use dhcpv6 with preseed
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-24
<cm-t> ahah, trying to install synched package during install, forgot an arg, got asked [Y/n]  in the built in terminal
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-17
<antarus> cjwatson: mornin'
<antarus> cjwatson: I have a log, it turns out that 50mirror isn't even being called, and 'choose-mirror' is being run from main-menu
<antarus> cjwatson: the problem for us is that choose-mirror (the C binary?) is trying to 'validate' our mirror
<antarus> cjwatson: but our mirror doesn't follow the standard format
<antarus> cjwatson: so 'validation' fails
<antarus> cjwatson: even though our mirror is totally able to serve packages
<antarus> cjwatson: so nominally I want to skip choose-mirror: we have a apt-setup generator that will fill in the right lines for us :/
<xnox> antarus: hmm.... well use early-command or partman-early-command to replace choose-mirror with whatever you want it to do =)
<antarus> xnox: it was unclear to me if choose-mirror was installed during early-command
<antarus> but yes that was raised :/
<cjwatson> Eh, early-command shouldn't be necessary.  One moment
<cjwatson> antarus: I'd like to look at the log myself, if possible
<antarus> cjwatson: yeah, I'm just redacted bits
<antarus> redacting*
<antarus> cjwatson: hmmm it looks like in this log I tried setting d-i mirror/http and d-i mirror/directory and d-i mirror/proxy
<antarus> and the only bug was in d-i mirror proxy, because my proxy ACL was bogus
<antarus> (I am not sure what you are looking for in the log, per se, and I've changed a few parameters since Friday ;p)
<antarus> (The logs are super helpful, in terms of the DEBCONF_DEBUG stuff, but they have not uncovered any bugs or odd behavior, the code is behaving as expected.)
<cjwatson> antarus: I always find it much easier to read through it myself than to operate at one remove
<cjwatson> And they give me exact values for everything
<antarus> true enough
<cjwatson> For instance "mirror/http" doesn't exist so either you've mistranscribed or your preseed file is wrong
<cjwatson> This is the sort of thing I prefer to look at directly in the log
<cjwatson> Tells me about order of events too
<antarus> pft! ;p
<cjwatson> And I'm not sure how your mirror might not follow the standard format in a way that can't be handled
<antarus> blame thomas
<antarus> :)
<cjwatson> Well, no, I'm not sure this is *possible*
<cjwatson> You may just be unaware of the facilities
<antarus> ahh
<antarus> let me look at my error log again, perhaps we can just fiddle with mirror/http/directory or soemthing
<antarus> I admit when this was set up it was a rush job done by someone else, luckily that fellow is back from holiday
<cjwatson> There's also a thing to tweak handling of security
<cjwatson> apt-setup/security_{host,path}
<cjwatson> choose-mirror is always run for netboot installs because the netboot installer retrieves bits of itself from the mirror too
<cjwatson> So fixing up your mirror preseeding is mandatory for netboot installs
<antarus> yeah it is possible that we are actualyl being naughty and fetching from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<antarus> (but just the installer bits)
<cjwatson> If you fix that up then you *can* skip the choose-mirror call in apt-setup, but it may not buy you very much
<cjwatson> The only plausible alternative is to PXE-boot something like a monolithic d-i mini.iso which you've built specially; that's possible but it's starting to get a bit off the reservation
<cjwatson> (The monolithic flavour has everything built into the initrd rather than relying on the network.  But it's not built by default and mainly intended for use by d-i developers.)
<antarus> ahh
<antarus> so I talked to the guy who set this upe
<antarus> his understanding is that our repo names are not the repo names the installer is expecting
<antarus> which is a bug we need to fix in the future
<antarus> ;p
<cjwatson> I need concrete details if at all possible
<cjwatson> Preferably that log :)
<antarus> well here
<antarus> let me set the mirror lines to point at rapture
<antarus> and do an install
<antarus> and then I'll have that log
<cjwatson> There are definitely meant to be ways to cope with this kind of thing, and if it can't then I suspect I will consider it a d-i bug
<antarus> on a positive note, this did lead to a bug in our pxe infrastructure that downcased extra arguments ;p
<cjwatson> heh
<antarus> ahh
<antarus>         asprintf(&command, "wget -q %s://%s%s/dists/%s/Release -O - | grep -E '^(Suite|Codename):'",
<antarus>                  protocol, hostname, directory, name);
<antarus> I see
<antarus> where is 'name' set..
<antarus> it is possible that if we preseed 'suite' to be the right name, it would work
<antarus> its not clear if preseeding the suite has other negative naming effects
<cjwatson> That's one possibility, yes
<cjwatson> For the most part I think it should be OK
 * antarus nods
<antarus> I'll try taht next
<antarus> cjwatson: ok, how shall I get this log to you?
<cjwatson> cjwatson@ubuntu.com is fine
<cjwatson> feel free to encrypt if necessary
<antarus> nah I've removed all of the juicy bits ;p
<antarus> ugh
<antarus> chromeos--
<antarus> ok log sent
<antarus> hrm, suite sets codename...
<antarus> so I need to change that as well
<cjwatson> Should be picked up from the archive's Release file
<cjwatson> (I'll have a look properly later, getting towards dinnertime here)
<antarus> oh
<antarus> Codename: ubuntu-precise-proposed-main-20130614-2
<antarus> yeah
<antarus> thats a bug on our side
<antarus> ;p
<antarus> cjwatson: the more I look at this, the more the hate piles on ;)
 * antarus thinks he has something that will work though
<antarus> cjwatson: and another bug in our mirroring system ;p
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-18
<antarus> 2013-06-18T19:44:07-07:00 kernel: [  107.070377] anna[4631]: segfault at 58 ip 00007f3b8cf126ff sp 00007fffb6d98820 error 4 in libdebian-installer.so.4[7f3b8cf0b000+b000]
 * antarus cackles
<antarus> ok
<antarus> so Im' guessing that the library is segfaulting while parsing my Packages files
<antarus> curious what the difference between a 'minimal' a 'standard' and a 'special' packages file is :/
<antarus> anna = worst idea ever
<antarus> I think we found our bug though
<antarus> yep, ordering bug in fields
<antarus> sigh
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-21
<psivaa> cjwatson: Just for info. I reported bug 1193346 to tag the failing oem smoke tests
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1193346 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem config shortcut not present in oem installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193346
<cjwatson> I wouldn't bother while the image builds are failing
<psivaa> cjwatson: ok, the bug was to tag the smoke failure
#ubuntu-installer 2015-06-18
 * infinity headdesks.
<infinity> cjwatson: So, turns out that ftpmaster->cdimage rsync is a heck of a lot faster if one doesn't --compress. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Can you think of any reason to make that configurable in the cdimage source (ie: for imaginary people who run this codebase in places where the mirror isn't in the same rack?), or should I just delete it and be done with it?
<infinity> I'm guessing that even for those imaginary users, you don't win much by trying to recompress an archive that's 99% comprised of compressed files.
<cjwatson> infinity: I wouldn't have known that was there; just delete it, I think
<infinity> cjwatson: Done, and committed PEP-8 cleanups for other people to make you happy. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: I feel like an idjit for not noticing sooner.  I guess when you spend enough time building software, you forget how to run it.
<infinity> cjwatson: You'd think one of the first steps in "why is rsync so slow?" would be to check CPU usage on the server.
<infinity> cjwatson: Now, it's swapped from eating one of pepo's cores to being low CPU usage and in perpetual D state, so any further blame, I can throw at the SAN, which is more comforting.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-06-19
<kelleyk1> Howdy, everybody — I'm having an issue with unattended (preseeded) installs of vivid and was hoping someone had words of wisdom to share.
<kelleyk1> Namely, starting with 15.04, even in a network-booted VM with only a single drive, the grub-installer phase prompts to confirm which device GRUB should be installed to.
<kelleyk1> There's an upstream (debian) issue that was resolved by adding support for preseeding with the string "default", but it doesn't seem like that patch is in the version that vivid is using.
<kelleyk1> Does anyone have any ideas?  It'd be very nice to be able to just take the default selection, since the installer *is* coming up with the proper value on its own.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-20
<mowthegrass> Guys- Need your help here , I am trying to install 12.04 post the installation there is only memtest available in the grub
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-22
<fish_> hi
<fish_> having some trouble with our ubuntu installer.. it fails when running apt-install to add a dkms module. in general it seems like however I call apt-install, it always return with code 1 and prints a bunch of whitespaces
<fish_> phew, finally got strace on that box..
<fish_> looks like it's reading bunch of cdebconf/ files, like questions.dat
<fish_> then some "/etc/newt/palette" related things.. sounds like a terminal control issue
<cjwatson> Can you post the entire script that calls apt-install here?
<cjwatson> Terminal control is a red herring.
<fish_> iit's just apt-install pm80xx-dkms
<cjwatson> (An understandable one, but still.)  That's just the effect of apt-install using the debconf confmodule.
<cjwatson> I need more context.
<cjwatson> Like, where is that script being run?
<fish_> same on a interactive shell
<fish_> it's a custom partitioner
<fish_> but how might that be related? it looks like apt-install always fails with 1 and those empty lines at stdout
<cjwatson> But that's not a failure.
<cjwatson> (Well, except for the exit code, but that's arguable either way.)
<fish_> it's expected to print those empty lines?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<cjwatson> The debconf confmodule clears the screen on startup.
<cjwatson> Anyway, red herring!
<fish_> ah got it
<cjwatson> You're in the partitioner, and apt-install's purpose is to install packages into the target system.  In a partitioner, you don't *have* a target system yet, so apt-install instead queues the package for later installation.
<cjwatson> And it exits 1 to indicate (a bit crudely) that the package isn't ready for use yet.
<cjwatson> You should see that it has appended the package name to /var/lib/apt-install/queue.
<fish_> yeah.. I have to say it's not my partitioner but supposently it was working before :)
<fish_> yep
<cjwatson> You probably just need to do "apt-install pm80xx-dkms || true".
<fish_> that's true
<cjwatson> Maybe something started checking exit codes a bit harder.
<fish_> hrmm yeah possibly.. but would be interested to know why it's returning 1
<cjwatson> Well, it's right there in the shell script.
<cjwatson>         exit 1 # Return error as the package is not ready to be used yet.
<fish_> oh
<fish_> well yeah.. that explains it.. interesting breakage though.. pretty sure others ran into this as well
<cjwatson> Now, it could be argued either way, but it's pretty established; that code dates back to 2004.
<fish_> but yes, that happened first time after I upgraded the installer to fix another issue (segfauling wget)
<fish_> but as you said, some recent change makes something more strict when it comes to checking return codes
<cjwatson> Not sure what that would have been, but anyway, apt-install's exit status has always needed to be ignored when run before the target system has an /etc/apt/sources.list.
<cjwatson> If it worked before it was luck :)
<fish_> it definitely worked before
<cjwatson> Depends how the custom partitioner was hooked in, I guess.
<fish_> but since my former co-worker just added the kernel and initrd as blob to our repo, I have no clue which version it used before ;)
<fish_> *sigh* such a NIH syndrom project.. this 'custom partitioner' has even it's own partitioning configuration file, similar to partman just a tiny bit easier to understand
<fish_> cjwatson: but you where totally right. looks like this error checking was introduced on our side
<cjwatson> Aha!
<cjwatson> That would explain it. :-)
<cjwatson> I couldn't think of anything other than main-menu that could possibly have been relevant on our side, and it's hardly changed at all in years.
<fish_> yeah, it explicitly dies.. just a coincidence that I upgraded the installer yesterday and today saw it the first time.. but we probably haven't reinstalled systems since when this was introduced
<fish_> which shows nicely why you shouldn't introduce things without testing them..
<blut> I am looking at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/ToDo right now
<blut> funny, that I just modified the initrd to set up my network and to run a custom partitioning
<blut> I was unable to make kickstart and d-i do the work
<blut> for the network e.g. I need a dhcp ip and from that one I determine a second IP and only then set up the gateway
<blut> I will write a documentation on how to do that
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Could you take a look at a merge proposal for me please - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubiquity/mate-compatibility/+merge/297180
<flexiondotorg> You might remember that Ubuntu MATE has not been following recommends. Well, I've unpicked that but there is some fallout ;-)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, And this https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/livecd-rootfs/mate-compatbility/+merge/297219
<cyphermox> yeah I saw the changes for flipping that
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, And also this https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/debian-cd/mate-compatbility/+merge/297222
<cyphermox> hrm, firefox is slow when there's so much stuff running at once :)
<flexiondotorg> Because cloudtop is not required now.
<flexiondotorg> Chromium.
<cyphermox> cloudtop?
<cyphermox> oh, I see yeah ok
<cyphermox> are you sure for ltsp you don't want to keep cloudtop?
<flexiondotorg> cloudtop was so similar to desktop.
<flexiondotorg> And desktop and now much smaller.
<flexiondotorg> It was for an integrator and they've requested the change.
<flexiondotorg> So desktop and cloutop (their term) installs are consistent.
<cyphermox> the ubiquity change looks off, it should already have been working
<cyphermox> (what I mean by that is this leads to questioning why u-s-d gets pulled in to your images)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Because authentication plugins eventually require u-s-d.
<cyphermox> well, they should probably grow an alternate depends instead
<flexiondotorg> And having u-s-d on the image is fine.
<flexiondotorg> I just don't want it to run in ubiquity-dm for the MATE images, because the desktop/font settings are all weird.
<cyphermox> well, if it's unnecessary and doesn't run...
<flexiondotorg> u-s-d does run.
<cyphermox> ah?
<flexiondotorg> But I don't want it to.
<cyphermox> right, that's what I mean
<cyphermox> if it's not to be running on the image, why include it?
<cyphermox> ie. the fact that there is a change needed in ubiquity points to that there may be an issue elsewhere.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Because the authentication plugins require it. And there is no alternative to satisfy that dependency.
<cyphermox> what are these authentication plugins?
<flexiondotorg> libaccount-plugin-1.0-0
<flexiondotorg> Which Recommends: Recommends: unity-control-center-signon
<flexiondotorg> Which Depends: unity-control-center
<flexiondotorg> I have temporarily removed the packages (plugins for shotwell) from the seeds and meta packages to prevent this happening.
<cyphermox> ok
<flexiondotorg> And I also have this merge proposal - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-compatibility/+merge/297183
<cyphermox> what pulls in libaccount-plugin-1.0-0?
<flexiondotorg> account-plugin-facebook -> libaccount-plugin-generic-oauth -> libaccount-plugin-1.0-0
<flexiondotorg> And other account-plugin-* packages do the same.
<cyphermox> and what pulls in account-plugin-facebook?
<flexiondotorg> Shotwell suggests it.
<flexiondotorg> And if included allow photo to be uploaded to your Facebook account.
<cyphermox> what I'm getting at here is that the who dependency chain looks odd -- all these account-plugin-* are Ubuntu Online Account things that probably don't belong at all (and won't work) if you don't install u-s-d
<flexiondotorg> Which I'd like to include because, as far as my wife is concerned, Internet ~= Facebook
<flexiondotorg> Right, I do want u-s-d installed. Because as you say without it, those plugins don't work.
<cyphermox> well you don't really need to care about things shotwell recommends
<flexiondotorg> There is no UI for Shotwell to authenticate with "whatever"
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: if it's not *running*, I'm doubtful they will work any better.
<flexiondotorg> By seeding account-plugin-facebook, u-s-d is on the live image.
<cyphermox> yes, I know that
<flexiondotorg> And when ubiquity-dm starts, it prefers u-s-d.
<cyphermox> it doesn't matter
<cyphermox> if u-s-d isn't running on the installed system, I don't think you'll be able to login to facebook to push photos from shotwell
<cyphermox> but it looks like sufficient justification for the ubiquity change, I'm not here to dictate what you can or can't or shouldn't have on your image, just to plant the seed of doubt and make sure a ubiquity change isn't pure crack ;)
<cyphermox> I will leave debian-cd to infinity to review, or someone else on the ubuntu-cdimage team.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, OK, thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-23
<FourDollars> Hi, how can I see the debug messages for ubiquity in live system?
<FourDollars> I tried to execute "sh -c ''ubiquity --debug gtk_ui'" in gnome-terminal but there is no debug message at all.
<FourDollars> Oops, never mind. I found it at /var/log/installer/debug.
<fish_> is there an easy way to add dkms modules to the ubuntu installer?
<fish_> or do I have to buuld the modules myself and add them to the initrd?
<fish_> actualyl I just realize therre is already a module in the kernel package but it's not included in the installer initrd
<fish_> neither can I select it in the raid driver prompt
<fish_> oh wait.. it's there for 3.13.0-24-generic, but the trusty-updates installer kernel is 3.13.0-54
<fish_> ah no, sorry wrong suite. it's in trusty-updates
<fish_> ..but only for ppc *sigh*
<cyphermox> which module?
<fish_> cyphermox: pm80xx
<cyphermox> typically all the drivers you need are included in the kernel; from there it may depend what media you use to install
<fish_> cyphermox: are there multiple variants of the installer initrd?
<fish_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/ <- I'm using this and it doesn't include the module
<cyphermox> nah, that seems like the right one, unless you want to use the ubuntu-server iso.
<fish_> I want to install ubuntu servers, yes ;)
<cyphermox> sure, but there is either this link you pasted, which is the netboot installer, or you can use the big iso file that doesn't require network.
<fish_> requiring network is fine, I just need it to load or include the raid controller module
<cyphermox> when you run the netboot installer, you should be asked at some point to install extra installer components
<cyphermox> from there I would expect pm80xx to be in scsi-modules or something
<fish_> it just says no disk drive detected and pm80xx isn't included in the driver list
<fish_> but as I said, looks like there is no kernel module for the current trusty-updates installer
<cyphermox> yes, there are, but some aren't just installed automatically
<cyphermox> if you go back to the menu, you should see that you can download extra installer components
<cyphermox> from that list, there ought to be 'scsi-modules' which I think is the extra bits you need for pm80xx to work
<cyphermox>  OTOH, it may be that the module just isn't included at all
<cyphermox> fish_: best would be to ask on #ubuntu-kernel for a kernel, or file a bug... it looks like it's maybe not in any of the -modules packages for d-i
<cyphermox> otherwise, it may be worth trying to use the server cd image:
<fish_> but the server cd image is, well, a cd image and I need a initrd to pxe boot
<cyphermox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<cyphermox> hrm
<cyphermox> there probably wouldn't be a difference there then
<fish_> I'll patch the initrd myself, that should work
<fish_> just need to figure out where to get those drivers.. ;)
<fish_> at least I found the one for the other raid controller we have
<cyphermox> fish_: you can file a bug or ask on #ubuntu-kernel to get the driver you need added to the d-i initrds, if that helps
<fish_> cyphermox: but the driver isn't even available in the regular kernel debs
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> all the more reason to ask the kernel team about it :)
<cyphermox> sorry, I don't touch the kernel itself
<CarlFK> how do I install onto an odroid c2? (and no saying "download some random binary image..." :p
<CarlFK> well.. the installer kernel is a binary image I guess..  but trusted source so it's ok.  I guess.
<cyphermox> CarlFK: sorry, the only answer is "download some random binary image". ARM devices are fun that way; they don't exactly run an installer in the straight sense of it
<CarlFK> cyphermox: so where do those images come from?
<CarlFK> like... how are they built ?
<cyphermox> CarlFK: what you'll probably want to do for installing Ubuntu Touch is following the steps at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cyphermox> we build images more or less the same way for everything, there is a root filesystem being built, which you install along with other things like the kernel and initrd
<cyphermox> where the images are for supported devices, we build them on Launchpad, for community-driven ports, people build them however they want -- we don't really have control over what might happen there
<CarlFK> cyphermox: somewhere is a script that builds the ubuntu-desktop cd image ... I am pretty sure I have seen it.   Is there something similar for touch?
<CarlFK> (and really I am trying to make a fairly minimal install for the odroid c2 - result will be a  headless router
<cyphermox> it all uses the same scripts and same build process; part of it is Launchpad, part of it is lp:ubuntu-cdimage, part of it is lp:debian-cd, and still some of it is livecd-rootfs, but I would suggest you follow the Porting guide from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<cyphermox> that will list just what you need to roll your own image for that device.
<CarlFK> weird.   that page loads bits at time, starting with "This page does not exist or has been moved. If you feel that this is an error, please file a bug."
<CarlFK> and then like 5 seconds later.. that is replaced with content
<CarlFK> but yeah, thats about what I was looking for - thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-24
<blut> Can I use a symbolic link for the initrd preseeding?
<blut> Turns out, I can.
<blut> Ok this has to stop!
<blut> How can I disable any and all network modifications of the installer?
<blut> I used preseeding and netcfg/enable false
<blut> and still a dhcp request is run
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-19
<CarlFK> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/HknvngeGNhNqtqUfFYajhbVy
<CarlFK> ^^^ FIXME
<CarlFK> why is there installer-amd64 in   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/  but not http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful-updates/main/
<CarlFK> I have a script that will wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<CarlFK> except from -updates, and so it breaks.
<cjwatson> Because the installer hasn't been published to artful-updates yet
<cjwatson> And won't be until/unless it's SRUed post-release
<cjwatson> You'll have to try -updates and then fall back to the bare series
<CarlFK> gross ;)
<CarlFK> but thanks. was wondering if that was expected or something broke
<CarlFK> I was surprised there was already an -updates dir before the release
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/run string /ec/early_command.sh ... constructs http://gator:8000/d-i/artful/./ec/early_command.sh
<CarlFK> the docs confuse me.  should I be able to prefix my value so it does:  http://gator:8000/ec/early_command.sh
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-21
<CarlFK> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/d-i/iso-scan.git/tree/debian/iso-scan.postinst#n216
<CarlFK> 	db_subst iso-scan/success SUITE FIXME
<CarlFK> $suite seems like what should be there
<CarlFK> but shell makes my head hurt, so...
<CarlFK> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/d-i/iso-scan.git/tree/debian/iso-scan.postinst#n216
<CarlFK> db_subst iso-scan/success SUITE FIXME
<CarlFK> FIXME - should that be: $suite
<CarlFK> In messing around I bumped into it.  it is just cosmetic.  I have no idea how to test it so don't ask me to try it
<cjwatson> I don't think $suite is defined there, which is presumably why there's a FIXME comment above it rather than it just being fixed.
<cjwatson> It'd need a bit of rearrangement to pass it up from analyze_cd
<cjwatson> Which is likely to be fiddly because shell
<CarlFK> k - I'll go back to looking at things that are actually bother me
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24918552/  /target/etc/apt # cat sources.list
<CarlFK> main restricted universe multiverse is not consistent  over cdrom/main repo/xenial-security
<CarlFK> I am guessing cdrom only has main restricted.  ok.  that doesn't explain why "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main"  doesn't have restricted or universe
<CarlFK> Jun 21 04:18:13 apt-setup: Using only basic sources for CD installation
<CarlFK> this isn't a CD installation - it is ... whatever this is:
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/
<CarlFK> dd boot.img   usb stick, put ubuntu-16.04.2-server-amd64.iso on a 2nd usb.
<CarlFK> oh my.  this may have something to do with the deep scan that takes me to the FIXME ....
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-22
<hackershack> I've got a few UAP-AC-Pros installed but i've always deployed a controller on a FreeBSD server. If I buy an EdgeRouter Lite, does it have any way of controlling the UAPs? Or will I need a controller (or cloud key)?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-24
<ProfMac_> I have a preseed script that mostly works with Trusty (14.04.5).  I also have an install/syslog.  Do people put these on pastebin, github, or where?
<CarlFK> ProfMac_: we keep ours under version control, so it is already 'there' https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usbstick/scripts/d-i/xenial/preseed_video.cfg
<CarlFK> log files.. i use paste.ubuntu.com
<ProfMac_> Thanks CarlFK
<ProfMac_> "I think the output from diagnostic scripts should be idempotent operators." he said with no visible context.
<ProfMac_> I can't get early_command or late_command to work with my preseed file.  I pushed my project to https://github.com/a-mcintosh/Trusty-preseed.git and the most relevant files are 001-createVM-14.04.5.sh, preseed/preseed.iounote-1, and syslog
<CarlFK> logger -i "Aubrey 1"
<CarlFK> what happens ?
<ProfMac_> No evidence in the log.  When I open a terminal during the install and issue the command, the message does show up in the log.
<ProfMac_> I just did a quick "grep Aubrey syslog"
<CarlFK> grep for early
<CarlFK> add this to your append:  DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<ProfMac_> is that in addition to DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer
<CarlFK> hmm, never seen that before
<CarlFK> not sure what that does.  http://hands.com/d-i/ says 5
<ProfMac_> ok.  I read lots of stuff post Google.  I am wearily skeptical of much of it.  Here is a sighting in the wild:  https://mraw.org/blog/2012/12/23/d-i_hacking_recipe_3/
<ProfMac_> Oh, and I view the distinction between Ubuntu & Debian as a possible cause of disagreement with the documentation.
<ProfMac_> should there be a "late_command" equivalent to this --> /lib/partman/init.d/01early_command
<CarlFK> guessing 5 and devel are the same.  anyway, you should see "early"
<CarlFK> I am wondering if you are really using the preseed file you think you are
<ProfMac_> It's pretty trivial to change the username or a partition name & check with the new system for a matchup.
<CarlFK> well, you should see "early" in the log
<cjwatson> I made DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer be an alias for DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 back in 2006.  The latter only works in the installer, whereas the former works in both the installer and the installed system.
<cjwatson> It's not a difference between Debian and Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-25
<ProfMac_> like all bugs, it is obvious, although it evaded me for almost 3 months.  See if you can spot it, near line 153 of the preseed file
<CarlFK> https://github.com/a-mcintosh/Trusty-preseed/blob/master/preseed/preseed.iounote-1#L153 #  ----------------------------------------------------------------
<CarlFK> I see "his" a few lines up.  not sure that matters ?
<ProfMac_> Yes, "his" seems to have stopped the parsing.  With that fixed, only the partman/early_command seems to execute.  the partman/late_command, and the preseed/{early,late}_commands don't seem to do anything.
<CarlFK> d-i partman/early_command string \                       logger -i "Aubrey 3" \  in-target touch /root/touched-during-install-3; \
<CarlFK> I've never used partman/early_command but I bet there isn't a /target yet
<CarlFK> I would replace your 'logger' stuff with 'wget foo' and confirm the installer errors (wget should 404 or something)
<CarlFK> I normally do early/late wget.. and I assure you it lets you know when it fails
<ProfMac_> There is no /target during the partman/early_command phase.
<ProfMac_> The reason that I used "logger" is because it seems to be a standard way to put footprints into /var/log/syslog.
<CarlFK> pastebin the installer's syslog
<CarlFK> do you know how to bring up the installer's web server that serves up the logs ?  (I don't just saw mention of it a few days ago)
<ProfMac> looks like I lost freenode connection last night about midnight.  The last item I received is:  [00:52] <CarlFK> do you know how to bring up the installer's web server that serves up the logs ?  (I don't just saw mention of it a few days ago)
<ProfMac> I have placed the syslog at https://github.com/a-mcintosh/Trusty-preseed/blob/master/syslog
<CarlFK> rerun with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<CarlFK> the only _command is Jun 25 01:17:06 ubuntu preseed: running preseed command partman/early_command: logger -i "Aubrey 3"
<ProfMac> I agree, that is the only command in the log.  For whatever reason, the others are not executed.  This was run with DEBCONF_DEBUG=debug, which should be the same.
<ProfMac> At this point, I have this:  1)  A script that makes a new VirtualBox,  2)  A preseed file, 3) A well-known installation .iso.  This should be enough for anyone to git pull my scripts, and pull the Trusty .iso, and duplicate and/or fail to duplicate the behavior.
<ProfMac> I'm headed for breakfast.  At this point, I am thinking about declaring a bug, either in the composition of the .iso, or in the installer.
<CarlFK> rerun with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5  ;)
<ProfMac> I've started the rerun.  I'm headed for breakfast.
<ProfMac> I have pushed the matching syslog & preseed.iounote-1 using "DEBCONF_DEBUG=5"
<ProfMac> for newcomers, I have failed to invoke d-i preseed/early_command & di preseed/late_command.  Scripts to create the Virtualbox, the preseed script, and the syslog can be found starting at https://github.com/a-mcintosh/Trusty-preseed/blob/master/syslog
<CarlFK> ProfMac: here is one of my syslogs http://paste.ubuntu.com/24950190/
<CarlFK> it has tons of DEBUG lines.  yours has none.  I find that odd.
<CarlFK> it also has Jun 21 03:51:33 preseed: running preseed command preseed/early_command: cd /tmp && wget http://$url/ec/early_command.sh ...
<ProfMac> I notice you are using 16.4 whereas I am using 14.4
<CarlFK> why are you using 14?
<ProfMac> This is a Bitcoin related project.  They are using a "deterministic build" that is currently set in 14.04.  Also, I am conservative, and like to move forward cautiously.
<CarlFK> as long as I can remember (over 6 years) I have had DEBUG in my logs
<CarlFK> im more of a user here, I don't know the code base, so don't expect much from me in that regard.  that said..
<CarlFK> I would use my scripts as is to make sure they really work, then swap my preseed file for yours and see what happens
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usbstick/scripts/mk_usb_installer.sh
<CarlFK> that should dl and create a bootable usb stick
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usbstick/scripts/test_thumb.sh
<CarlFK> that will test it
<ProfMac> Everything I am doing is traceable.  I have the ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso image, and those scripts that are on github.  I have the latest Virtualbox environment from their web site.  I am downloading the 16.04.2 iso at the moment.  I'll see what my preseed does there.
<ProfMac> my .iso rebuild using 16.04.2 complains about the boot file.  I am midway through running your script.  Ima gonna take a break.
